# FiiO K5 ||  FiiO's docking desktop amp



## FiiO

*Update 6 July 2015*

Thank you everyone for your feedback and ideas! We have finalized the design of the new desktop amp, which shall be renamed the K5 in line with our new product naming conventions. As disclosed before the docking connector will be a standard micro USB-compatible port expanded with extra connectors for line input etc. for a total of 11 pins. Current FiiO models that will dock directly with the K5 include the X1, X3 2nd gen, X5 2nd gen, X7 and E17K. Balanced line output will be provided.

Attached please find pictures of the final design. We hope you like it 



*The K5 will be released together with the X7.*



Spoiler: Old designs and original poll options



------------------------------------------12/11/14---------------------------------------------
Thanks you for your feedback; we have updated the drawings and have come up with five versions for you to vote on.







------------------------------------------12/10/14---------------------------------------------

We want the ID looks more simple, so today updated the drawings.
Compared with early ideas, what do you think about it!
Volume and switch to the top side. Of course, The function is identical, the previously discussed.






------------------------------------------10/31/14---------------------------------------------


Just a concept drawing here, welcome to communicate.

A simple and inexpensive Docking Amp product, what do you think it would be like?


The Docking AMP E09S：

1. Able to use with FiiO music players, such as X7

2. When connecting to computer, X7 can work as a DAC; While connecting X7 to the Dock separately, it’s the X7’s lineout signal goes to the Dock.

3. Suitable for high impedance headphones

4. The Dock can be used as a charger as well as exchanging data with X7

5. Balanced Lineout is available when combine with X7








-------------------------------
About FiiO X7, Please refer to the discussion:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/713735/fiio-x7-what-is-your-dream-dap
------------------------------


----------



## goldtank

How about adding bass and treble eqs !


----------



## Makiah S

fiio said:


> Just a concept drawings here, welcome to communicate,
> 
> A simple and inexpensive Docking Amp product, do you think what it would be like?
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice it's a revision of the old E09K, I'm diggin the Balanced Outputs as well guys  nice touch


----------



## linglingjr

I'd rather see the gain switch on the back and the front to be kept as clean as possible.  I do like the small square form factor though and while I'm not sure how many people will want to adjust the angle of the dock, I do really like the bar it rests on.


----------



## Makiah S

linglingjr said:


> I'd rather see the gain switch on the back and the front to be kept as clean as possible.  I do like the small square form factor though and while I'm not sure how many people will want to adjust the angle of the dock, I do really like the bar it rests on.


 
 I like Front Gain, I've had amps with it on the Side and bottoms and I'm always annoyed to have to like bend my self around my Desk to change the gain 
  
 my current Amp has it in the front :3 [I also have a remote to ]


----------



## FiiO

Private high impedance Headset, i think the gain switch would be more frequent


----------



## Makiah S

fiio said:


> Private high impedance Headset, i think the gain switch would be more frequent


 
 Oh cool, I'm not entirely sure what that means 
  
 though I own both Low Sennsitivity and High Sensitivity headphones, the my Planars really do like having some gain behind them


----------



## FiiO

We also consider the more compatibility, the base of the E09S DOCK can be replaced according to requirements, applicable to a variety of FiiO products. Like this.


----------



## Preben

Good design and very usefull to open it to most fiio product of the x line


----------



## FiiO

update 12/10/14
  
 We want the ID looks more simple, so today updated the drawings.
 Compared with early ideas, what do you think about it!
 Volume and switch to the top side. Of course, The function is identical, the previously discussed.


----------



## Fizz

Looks amazing.
 Guess I'll be saving up for this an an X7 afterall.


----------



## linglingjr

It looks awesome, looks super clean and the gain/source switches don't clutter anything.  The volume knob might be a turn off for some people but I like its uniqueness.


----------



## FiiO

Indeed, as you said, we hope it looks very simple.
 First of all, appears to be a base, rather than a amp.


----------



## BlueMountain

First of all it's great to see a manufacturer showing the progress of development to their customers and people who are seriously interested in audio(hardware). 
  
 I am sure, that alot of workhours went into the new design. 
  
 But from my (european) point of view, i think the design is looking worse than your first proposal for the 09s.
  
 The first proposal is looking like a development from the existing e09k. People would easily recognize it, which i think is a plus. (consistency in design language)
 The proportions and the general design looks more refined to me, because it's looks:
 -to be made/rendered of more high quality materials, 
 -Has a nice volume knob 
 -looks more like a hifi-Equipment
 -would be more easy to use
 -fits better to modern ultrabooks/surface pros /macs in design
  
 What i think specifically about the new proposal. 
  
 It looks like a dock (which could people probably assume, that they can plug in their i-device or android phone directly to the amp). To me it looks also like a mini "printer".
 Too many curves/angles. It looks more unsettled.
 The "frontsplitter" with the fiio engraving looks especially wierd as it has a different radius than the other curves on the device. 
  
 At last i think, that it's a serius downgrade and even more strange looking for users who are just using / want to use the amp for itself. The spot in front of the dock looks without an Alpen 2 etc. pretty strange. 
  
 I think that your decision is probably already made to go for a new design language, but i wanted to give you some feedback. 
 Pls don't take my criticism personally. I just wanted to give a pov from another direction.


----------



## FiiO

update


----------



## ProtegeManiac

fiio said:


> 1. Able to use with FiiO music players, such as X7
> 
> *2. When connecting to computer, X7 can work as a DAC; While connecting X7 to the Dock separately, it’s the X7’s lineout signal goes to the Dock.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 You just convinced me to wait for the X7 - the dock will make it convenient to use on a desktop system instead of a line out or digital cable running out the top and then I have to set the player down on the table.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Poll updated


----------



## ProtegeManiac

joe bloggs said:


> Poll updated


 
  
 Hi Joe, just really, really curious...is there any way to have a USB slot on it that can work with external storage? If that can be done I'd rather have that over a USB-B input for using DAPs as docked DACs for a computer.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

protegemaniac said:


> joe bloggs said:
> 
> 
> > Poll updated
> ...




I can't say I quite understand the question. USB slot that works with external storage... wouldn't that make the E09S into a DAP in its own right (a reduplication of effort we can't possibly afford?)


----------



## ProtegeManiac

joe bloggs said:


> I can't say I quite understand the question. USB slot that works with external storage... wouldn't that make the E09S into a DAP in its own right (a reduplication of effort we can't possibly afford?)


 
  
 Oh I meant that the dock would have another USB port just for a 2.5in HDD or flash drive, then when the player docks on it, the X1/3/5/7 can access the contents of the DAP. Kind of like those Androids and iOS devices that they hook up into a powered USB hub along with the DAC and HDD, but proprietary and less complicated (and no guesswork involved).

 When I asked though I totally forgot about the X5 having two microSD slots already


----------



## carrion crow

When connecting the X1 onto it, will it be able to use it as USB DAC ?


----------



## Fizz

carrion crow said:


> When connecting the X1 onto it, will it be able to use it as USB DAC ?


 
 Being that the X1 has no ability to be used as a USB DAC I doubt it


----------



## carrion crow

fizz said:


> Being that the X1 has no ability to be used as a USB DAC I doubt it


 

 OK, that's what I tought, but I'm not sure if it is a hardware or software limitation from X1.
 So I will wait for the X3k.


----------



## mitsu763

Will this dock work with the existing X5? I saw a quick post by James mentioning an X5 II so I'm a bit confused.


----------



## benbenkr

Okay... while I understand that micro-USB does open the doors to better compatibility with many more devices, there's one huge issue looming: broken connectors.
  
 It's bound to happen, micro-USB is one of the most fragile connector in the world today. Good for compatibility, bad for durability.


----------



## wega03

Any idea of when is coming??


----------



## wega03

Someone still follow this thread??


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Just another idea - instead of an Aux Input into the dock (which I don't see being useful since one would use this dock with a DAP anyway), any chance of getting a preamp output instead, and the built-in amp circuit would be designed for IEMs and low impedance headphones? That way those who don't use demanding headphones will use just the dock, and then there's the Line Out (Bal and SE) for a mor powerful amp if necessary for certain headphones, and then if one has active speakers then this dock provides a convenient volume control as well. It will basically make the X7 and dock the central hub of the audio system/s.


----------



## mtliu

I'm still waiting. . .


----------



## wega03

joe bloggs said:


> I can't say I quite understand the question. USB slot that works with external storage... wouldn't that make the E09S into a DAP in its own right (a reduplication of effort we can't possibly afford?)


 
 i think joe its bussy right now with the x5ii, and he forget about the e09s how sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope soon we have news


----------



## Joe Bloggs

mtliu said:


> I'm still waiting. . .




Waiting for the E09S you mean, or?

(this is your first post in this thread as far as I can see)


----------



## mtliu

Yes, I am waiting for the E09S. I currently am using the E09K with the E17K using a lineout to dual-RCA cables. Sounds awesome.


----------



## richbass

joe bloggs said:


> Waiting for the E09S you mean, or?
> 
> (this is your first post in this thread as far as I can see)


 

 I guess that is what he meant. I am waiting for it as well. When is it coming Sir ? Can't wait to pair it with E17K !


----------



## K_19

Just my opinion, but I think the next edition should have some sort of dock cover for people NOT using it with a Fiio DAC. I know it's designed to be used together with another Fiio DAC, so I do understand including of the dock itself, but there are many, many people who used the E9/E09K without one paired and that dock honestly is an eyesore if you don't...


----------



## azerty6713

It will be amazing if there will a remote control for this docking.


----------



## mtliu

When using the E17K with the E09K, the dock connection is naturally hidden:
  
  
  
  
  

  
  


k_19 said:


> Just my opinion, but I think the next edition should have some sort of dock cover for people NOT using it with a Fiio DAC. I know it's designed to be used together with another Fiio DAC, so I do understand including of the dock itself, but there are many, many people who used the E9/E09K without one paired and that dock honestly is an eyesore if you don't...


----------



## mejobloggs

I'm waiting for E09S as well


----------



## MrFreedom1954

Hi there,
 I'm new to this and I see you have paired the E17k with the E09k. Can you tell me exactly how you did that, what connects to what?? I've already hooked up the E09k via usb. I really need to know your hook up here. I was thinking that the E17k would be able to dock with the E09k because they are both "k" versions of the hardware. But nope, some genius decided that was to much like right so I'm stuck with the setup and now I need to get it to work for me. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## MrFreedom1954

mtliu said:


> When using the E17K with the E09K, the dock connection is naturally hidden:


 
 Hi there,
 I'm new to this and I see you have paired the E17k with the E09k. Can you tell me exactly how you did that, what connects to what?? I've already hooked up the E09k via usb. I really need to know your hook up here. I was thinking that the E17k would be able to dock with the E09k because they are both "k" versions of the hardware. But nope, some genius decided that was to much like right so I'm stuck with the setup and now I need to get it to work for me. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## mtliu

mrfreedom1954 said:


> Hi there,
> I'm new to this and I see you have paired the E17k with the E09k. Can you tell me exactly how you did that, what connects to what?? I've already hooked up the E09k via usb. I really need to know your hook up here. I was thinking that the E17k would be able to dock with the E09k because they are both "k" versions of the hardware. But nope, some genius decided that was to much like right so I'm stuck with the setup and now I need to get it to work for me. Any help is much appreciated.


 
 The E09K is meant to dock with the either the E17 or E07K. The dock connector will not work with the E17K.
  
 The E17K is supposed to work with the E09S dock, which has not yet been released.
  
 The USB on the back of the E09K is basically a pass-through for the dock connector. I am using the E17K with the E09K. I have to use the Aux-In ports RCA ports on the back. I use the middle 3.5mm connector on the E17K connected to RCA jacks. The cable is not in my picture.because I was responding to a comment made that when using the E09K as an amp only, the unsightly dock connector is still visible. My post was meant to show that when I rest the E17K on the E09K, it covers up the hole that some find unsightly.
  
 The older E09 can also be used in this fashion, but it needs a male-to-male 3-connector 3.5mm adapter - which actually comes with E07, E07K, E17, or E17K. However, depending on your model, you might be able to just plop it in the dock - then you will need the USB cable. 
  
 If you are using the line out of the E17K to aux in of the E09K as I am, the USB connector on the back of the E09K will serve no purpose, you will have to go out from the source USB to the micro-USB in on the E17K.


----------



## MrFreedom1954

Thanks so much for your help. I got 'er done and she sounds great. I just want to say I appreciate you for your timely response. I was at my wits end trying to figure it all out. I'm a happy camper now. Running Logitech Z623s through the E17k and V-Moda M-100s through the E09. Is it because I'm running everything thru the E09k's aux that I'm stuck with 48k/16bit??? Thought I'd get 96k/32bit at least. Any suggestions on that, please. Thanks again. You're a gem.


----------



## mtliu

The E17K adjusts to the bit rate/frequency of the source. Set your source to a higher bit rate/frequency.


----------



## MrFreedom1954

mtliu said:


> The E17K adjusts to the bit rate/frequency of the source. Set your source to a higher bit rate/frequency.


 
 Thanks. I set it and now I all good. So appreciate you. Hope I can return the favor one day. This ish is jamming!!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Just to sum up the above, the best connection from the computer to the E17K to the E09K should be:
Computer->E17K USB port->E17K set to USB mode->E17K's middle line out port->3.5mm to RCA adapter cable->E09K's AUX IN ports->E09K's front headphone port->headphones

Hope everybody has it figured out


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Meanwhile, we have finalized the design of the amp and it will be released together with the X7. Please see the updated first post for details


----------



## mtliu

Awesome, why no top shot to show the actual docking region?


----------



## wega03

What is the final price?? Any idea


----------



## mitsu763

I'm bummed about the lack of support for 1st gen X5 but thrilled about the docking capabilities going forward.
  
 Is the balanced out only usable with the X7?
  
 Will the dock be offered as a package with any DAP's?


----------



## r2muchstuff

FiiO,
  
 What is the planned out put impedance for headphones?
  
 Thanks,
 r2


----------



## bangdomarkin

This is the final version of E09S renamed or E09S will be launched too?


----------



## richbass

bangdomarkin said:


> This is the final version of E09S renamed or E09S will be launched too?


 

 Please read the first post. Re-named to K5.


----------



## violencer

any updates?
 price? specs?


----------



## mtliu

Guy


violencer said:


> any updates?
> price? specs?


 
 Guessing from the different models of this unit in the past, the price of the new unit will be the same as the old one and the actual numerical technical specifications will be almost identical across all three models. The difference will be in the connectivity and cosmetics. Just a guess though. . .in some ways I miss some of the retired connections from the original E09 that they got rid of when going to the E09K. My E09K is actually more useful to me as an outboard amp to power a tracking signal coming from a mixer during recording and not its intended use.


----------



## mochill

I want it


----------



## goodyfresh

benbenkr said:


> Okay... while I understand that micro-USB does open the doors to better compatibility with many more devices, there's one huge issue looming: broken connectors.
> 
> It's bound to happen, micro-USB is one of the most fragile connector in the world today. Good for compatibility, bad for durability.


 

 This is why I want to get a dedicated desktop DAC instead of continuing to use my X3ii as a DAC


----------



## mtliu

The mini-USB was worse than the micro-USB. I've broken quite a few minis, but so far (knock on wood), no micros. Although quite a few micro cables of mine have gone bad. I was always aware that the old Apple Ipod connector was a possible place for weakness, although I have never broken one. Apple did do something right with the lightening connector as they removed the little male connector within the larger connector.

 Unfortunately going proprietary does have its disadvantages as most connectors these days are either micro-USB or lightening. Always having to carry around a proprietary cable or even charger is quite an inconvenience for those who have to go through it.



 There is absolutely no question that the USB interface will morph into another connector. Hopefully, it will take care of the weakness of the micro-USB, plus eventually and rapidly become as ubiquitous as micro-USB is today. I'm not sad at all that mini-USB is disappearing.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

mtliu said:


> Guy
> 
> 
> violencer said:
> ...




Actually, the K5 has done away with the 10-ohm output impedance of the E9/E09K. I've been told that we're the first manufacturer to successfully stabilize the given op-amp at under 1 ohm OI


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Some views of the K5 in action together with the X7


----------



## RedJohn456

joe bloggs said:


> Actually, the K5 has done away with the 10-ohm output impedance of the E9/E09K. I've been told that we're the first manufacturer to successfully stabilize the given op-amp at under 1 ohm OI


 

 Thanks for the awesome vid Joe. Dumb question, but is the K5 a sonic upgrade over the E09 series? I am planning to get the X7 and the K5 would an awesome transportable amp/dac if its as good or atleast close to the X7.
  
 Edit: Just read about the renaming thing, oops


----------



## mtliu

joe bloggs said:


> Actually, the K5 has done away with the 10-ohm output impedance of the E9/E09K. I've been told that we're the first manufacturer to successfully stabilize the given op-amp at under 1 ohm OI


 
 This is good news and actually has the potential for making it sound better. But I won't know until I actually experience myself. As I upgraded from Fiio through E6, E07K, E17K, and then adding the E09K to the equation, I did notice an improvement in sound. But then I bought another brands $300 DAC+amp, and it sounded better than all the Fiios - but it also had much less features. Granted, I never used any of the features of the Fiios except for the volume control - and I really do appreciate the analog huge knob of the E09K. Recently I've also come across the Monoprice DAC+amp that looks like the E09K without the dock portion in the top. The Monoprice comes in at a surprising under $100. I was very tempted to just get one due to the low price - but after some research, found that the two are only the same on the outside - and the internals are very very very different. So, I'm going to hold off until others jump on first. From reading around, it probably doesn't sound any better then what I have now - I've already found myself with 20+ cans that I don't use anymore, I don't need to be doing that with my DAC and amps.
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 .


----------



## RD777

Hello!
  
 Is there a release date planned?
  
 According to some posts (facebook) the release was in october.


----------



## diorange

New pics @fiio.net...
http://m.fiio.net/products/46


----------



## FiiO

Yes we will try out best to release it in October


----------



## FiiO

wega03 said:


> What is the final price?? Any idea


 
 Pirce should be same as the E09


----------



## wega03

fiio said:


> Pirce should be same as the E09



That's great, big improvement same price, u did it again fiio


----------



## goodyfresh

So it'll be able to output 1.5W?  Awesome!  What are the other specs?  What will its output-impedance be?  And exactly how will it function as a USB DAC, so it will use the DAC built into the X3ii or X5ii or whatever you plug into it, and the amp inside the dock?

 Exactly what amp and op-amp chips and circuitry will it be using?  Is it Class-A?


----------



## TRapz

How will the X1 connect and play through the dock? If the X1 can't do USB OTG, how can it do this through the micro USBport? (Apologizes if I've made an error here, I'm not knowledgeable about OTG.)


----------



## goodyfresh

trapz said:


> How will the X1 connect and play through the dock? If the X1 can't do USB OTG, how can it do this through the micro USBport? (Apologizes if I've made an error here, I'm not knowledgeable about OTG.)


 

 That's a good question, given that the X1 is also incapable of functioning as a USB DAC.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

trapz said:


> How will the X1 connect and play through the dock? If the X1 can't do USB OTG, how can it do this through the micro USBport? (Apologizes if I've made an error here, I'm not knowledgeable about OTG.)


 
  
 My best guess is that the Fiio sync port actually has pins that output analogue (except Fiio obviously puts a more convenient 3.5mm line out) specifically just for docking stations. I don't think it will be able to function as a USB DAC though, you just use local storage on the X1.


----------



## dauhak

Can I use dac of X3 connected to this dock ?


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

protegemaniac said:


> My best guess is that the Fiio sync port actually has pins that output analogue (except Fiio obviously puts a more convenient 3.5mm line out) specifically just for docking stations. I don't think it will be able to function as a USB DAC though, you just use local storage on the X1.


 
  
 Yes, your guess is correct. When the X1 is docked with the K5, it just works as a DAP, and transfers the line out signal (analogue signal) to the K5 by the dock connector.


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

goodyfresh said:


> So it'll be able to output 1.5W?  Awesome!  What are the other specs?  What will its output-impedance be?  And exactly how will it function as a USB DAC, so it will use the DAC built into the X3ii or X5ii or whatever you plug into it, and the amp inside the dock?
> 
> Exactly what amp and op-amp chips and circuitry will it be using?  Is it Class-A?


 
  
 Hi, thanks for paying attention to our new product K5.
 Yes, the K5's output power will be more than 1.5W. And the output impedance is less than 1 ohm.  When the X5II or X3II is docked with the K5, and the USB mode is set to DAC in the X5II or X3II, then they will work only as a DAC. Similarly, the line out signal will be tranferred to the K5 by the dock connector. The K5 itself does not have the DAC function.
 The amp chip is  TPA6120A, and it is Class-AB.


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

dauhak said:


> Can I use dac of X3 connected to this dock ?


 
  
 Hi, the X3 2nd gen can work with the K5, not matter it works as a DAP, or just a DAC. Both modes are compatible with the K5.


----------



## TRapz

So I need a DAC/amp, an amp alone, and it'd be nice to dock my X1 in this, for low, and in the future, high impedance headphones. It looks like this will fit the bill, am I correct in saying so?


----------



## ProtegeManiac

fiio-shadow said:


> Yes, your guess is correct. When the X1 is docked with the K5, it just works as a DAP, and transfers the line out signal (analogue signal) to the K5 by the dock connector.


 
  
 The nice thing about all this is that for the minimalists, they can pick an X1 - even if it's slightly larger than the M3 - for use with IEMs on the go, and then when they get home, just dock the same X1 into the K5 to drive whatever large headphone they might have. Really nice


----------



## Vividcard

It might be too much to ask, but it would be amazing to see a k5 tour with the X7 review tour. I would love to see that combo on my desk!


----------



## bodopopa

When would it be relased in Europe?


----------



## FiiO

If all goes well during the production,then we try to release it in December.


----------



## RedJohn456

fiio said:


> If all goes well during the production,then we try to release it in December.


 

 even in North America? So release date has been moved from October?


----------



## bodopopa

can we have some information about the hardware? i see there is the connectivity update.other than that, anything on the chip used?


----------



## FiiO

redjohn456 said:


> fiio said:
> 
> 
> > If all goes well during the production,then we try to release it in December.
> ...


 
 Yes .even in North America,If we have anys of K5,we will publish this news on head-fi asap.


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

bodopopa said:


> can we have some information about the hardware? i see there is the connectivity update.other than that, anything on the chip used?


 
  
 Hi, as I said on post#72, the amp chip of the K5 is TPA6120A.


----------



## Freedomer

Some intresting photos of K5: http://www.pbpai.com/1/show.php?itemid=33803&page=5


----------



## Christopher

Like others, I've been encouraged to watch the development of this amp. I hope I can pair one with my Alpen 2 E17K very soon.


----------



## MarkGL

Is there any update on the release date of the K5?


----------



## FiiO

markgl said:


> Is there any update on the release date of the K5?


 
 If everything is going smoothly,K5 it will be available in next year .. probably in february


----------



## mtliu

The dock took too long to come out, and I've moved up two tiers in price with DACs - which puts me out of Fiio territory - and thus am no longer waiting for the K5, since I've already found a much more superior sounding solution - but it also cost 3x more. Fiio was great because the leap from laptop onboard sound to DAC Fiio was a night+day improvement. Adding a dock was a little but of an improvement. I never got a chance to see if the K5 would improve things, but for someone wanting to make the leap from an anemic laptop sound setup, Fiio is a great first step.


----------



## Kacho

mtliu said:


> The dock took too long to come out, and I've moved up two tiers in price with DACs - which puts me out of Fiio territory - and thus am no longer waiting for the K5, since I've already found a much more superior sounding solution - but it also cost 3x more. Fiio was great because the leap from laptop onboard sound to DAC Fiio was a night+day improvement. Adding a dock was a little but of an improvement. I never got a chance to see if the K5 would improve things, but for someone wanting to make the leap from an anemic laptop sound setup, Fiio is a great first step.


 
 Which DAC did you end up getting?


----------



## mtliu

kacho said:


> Which DAC did you end up getting?


 
 Apogee Groove. Soundwise, it is much cleaner than any combo of E7, E7K, E17, E17K, E09, E09K. I've tried them all these Fiios in varous combos (docks or aux in). The Fiios actually sounded brilliant and I thought I was listening to the epitome of sound - then comparing to the Groove, I started to notice flaws (very minor - mostly on high energy/high frequency transients) with the Fiio sound. But then again, when switching from onboard sound to the Fiios - I thought onboard sound was pretty good before the Fiios. Now the onboard sound on my laptop sounds atrocious - and one of my laptop sound system is endorsed by a major headphone manufacturer.

 This is a Fiio thread, and not an Apogee thread, so I'm not going to go into detail as to why I like the Apogee better. Granted, the Apogee costs more than an E17K + the forthcoming K5 put together. Also, feature wise, even the bottom of this list: the E7, puts the Apogee to shame. If someone has around $100 to spend, Feature wise, any of these Fiio DAC+amp combos cannot be beat.


----------



## emad

When it is released?


----------



## RedJohn456

mtliu said:


> Apogee Groove. Soundwise, it is much cleaner than any combo of E7, E7K, E17, E17K, E09, E09K. I've tried them all these Fiios in varous combos (docks or aux in). The Fiios actually sounded brilliant and I thought I was listening to the epitome of sound - then comparing to the Groove, I started to notice flaws (very minor - mostly on high energy/high frequency transients) with the Fiio sound. But then again, when switching from onboard sound to the Fiios - I thought onboard sound was pretty good before the Fiios. Now the onboard sound on my laptop sounds atrocious - and one of my laptop sound system is endorsed by a major headphone manufacturer.
> 
> This is a Fiio thread, and not an Apogee thread, so I'm not going to go into detail as to why I like the Apogee better. Granted, the Apogee costs more than an E17K + the forthcoming K5 put together. Also, feature wise, even the bottom of this list: the E7, puts the Apogee to shame. If someone has around $100 to spend, Feature wise, any of these Fiio DAC+amp combos cannot be beat.


 

 Yup, I still love my E17 for that reason. Its like a swiss army knife. Works with my phone (only dac that I got to work with my blackberry), mac and video game console. I also had the apogee as a loaner and ended up buying the Geek Out v2. But I still use the E17 due to its EQ options. Very very handy and holds charge for a very long time. I might pick up an E12a one of the days.
  
 K5 will be my first and main desktop amp. Went from having no FiiO gears to owning the E17, FiiO X7 and K5 in one year lol. Barring any unforeseen complications I should have my K5 within a week and a half. Will post my impressions, and how it sounds with my X7 etc.


----------



## Ab10

Hello respected Forum Members and Experts,
  
 I read the whole post which end up some query of my own,
  
 As I gather there is no inbuilt DAC chip at K5 - So user need to use E17k to get DAC function - Right. 
  
 My question is, due to micro USB port in all product implemented  - Is it possible To Dock Fiio Q1 and used instead of E17k (Sorry for Stupid Question) ?
  
 If Not then,
  
 Laptop - > Fiio Q1 USB DAC -> Line Out -> with appropriate cable -> Fiio K5 Line In Option -> Front Panel Headphone Out.
  
 Also why user put Fiio X1 in this Dock ? There is No DAC function at X1 ? Just to play with Speakers ?


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ab10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also why user put Fiio X1 in this Dock ? There is No DAC function at X1 ? Just to play with Speakers ? 
 
I don't know how speakers entered the equation there but the X1's utility with the K5 was clarified a couple of pages ago.


----------



## RedJohn456

Look what the cat dragged in. I had no idea they delivered on sundays!


----------



## ClassicGOD

redjohn456 said:


> Look what the cat dragged in. I had no idea they delivered on sundays!


 
 Where did you get one? You got one for tests or can I buy one too?


----------



## RedJohn456

classicgod said:


> Where did you get one? You got one for tests or can I buy one too?


 

 got it from a seller on Taobao. Not for testing, I have no affiliations with FiiO


----------



## ClassicGOD

redjohn456 said:


> got it from a seller on Taobao. Not for testing, I have no affiliations with FiiO


 
 Please share your experiences once you listen to it for a bit (especially with X7 as a source), I have high hopes for K5.


----------



## emad

How is that sound without X7?


----------



## RedJohn456

classicgod said:


> Please share your experiences once you listen to it for a bit (especially with X7 as a source), I have high hopes for K5.


 
  


emad said:


> How is that sound without X7?


 
  
 Sounds pretty fcking good with the X7 but I need to listen more to say anything detailed


----------



## RedJohn456

classicgod said:


> Please share your experiences once you listen to it for a bit (especially with X7 as a source), I have high hopes for K5.


 
  
  


emad said:


> How is that sound without X7?


 
  
 Alright so I have been using the K5 since getting it and I can 100% say its a really really good sounding amp. My Sony MA900 has never sounded this good. I am mostly using it with line out from my Geek Out v2, and the increase in sound fidelity is remarkable.
  
 Bigger soundstage, more accurate placement of instruments, and just sounds more engrossing. The improvement didn't hit me gob in the face right away. But A/B with and without the K5, the improvement is much more apparent.
  
 Worth each and every single penny. A must for anyone looking to get a good desktop amp. 
  
 Also, the design is very attractive, dare I say, apple like? I don't mean that in a bad way, I mean that it looks VERY premium. Looks right at home next to my macbook.
  
 FiiO fantastic job on the amp, smashed it out of the park! I am a very happy camper at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
 Edit: Amp is neutral and VERY clean sounding. Very Hifi sounding. This will be my only desktop amp for a long time to come.


----------



## Ab10

Please write a Detailed Review about it, Why there is no review at alll anywhere ?
  
 I believe respected reviewer got their piece long time ago at least (6-8 months Ago) - But till now not a single review publish in the whole Web.   
  
 Why ?


----------



## wega03

ab10 said:


> Please write a Detailed Review about it, Why there is no review at alll anywhere ?
> 
> I believe respected reviewer got their piece long time ago at least (6-8 months Ago) - But till now not a single review publish in the whole Web.
> 
> Why ?




Because it's not for sale yet


----------



## Riisalat

redjohn456 said:


> Alright so I have been using the K5 since getting it and I can 100% say its a really really good sounding amp. My Sony MA900 has never sounded this good. I am mostly using it with line out from my Geek Out v2, and the increase in sound fidelity is remarkable.
> 
> Bigger soundstage, more accurate placement of instruments, and just sounds more engrossing. The improvement didn't hit me gob in the face right away. But A/B with and without the K5, the improvement is much more apparent.
> 
> ...


comparisons please !


----------



## rmsanger

Sorry if this sounds stupid/uniformed but is the following product what is in the picture above?  I know this is a K5 thread but on amazon US the only product that comes up is E09k which is assume is a different or piror model?
  
http://www.amazon.com/E09K-Output-Desktop-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B008J26ZL4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1450112234&sr=8-1&keywords=Fiio+dock


----------



## ClassicGOD

rmsanger said:


> Sorry if this sounds stupid/uniformed but is the following product what is in the picture above?  I know this is a K5 thread but on amazon US the only product that comes up is E09k which is assume is a different or piror model?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/E09K-Output-Desktop-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B008J26ZL4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1450112234&sr=8-1&keywords=Fiio+dock


 
 Yes, this is an previous model compatible with older FiiO DAC/AMPs


----------



## rmsanger

classicgod said:


> Yes, this is an previous model compatible with older FiiO DAC/AMPs


 
  
  
 Thanks Classic!
  
 If anyone sees this posted for sale by a US distributor or on Amazon please post an update so we know when it was commercially available.  I had hoped to pair it with the X7 over christmas like the user above has.  I'm mad jelly he was able to acquire it so early!


----------



## RedJohn456




----------



## ----x----

Have they given any firmer dates this will be available, other than early 2016?


----------



## twister6

For those interested, just posted my first impression of K5 in X7 thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/713735/fiio-x7-dxd-dsd-384k-64b-ess9018-android-amp-module-design-call-for-3rd-party-amp-module-developers/7665#post_12198504


----------



## ClassicGOD

twister6 said:


> For those interested, just posted my first impression of K5 in X7 thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/713735/fiio-x7-dxd-dsd-384k-64b-ess9018-android-amp-module-design-call-for-3rd-party-amp-module-developers/7665#post_12198504


 
 So jelly :3


----------



## ClassicGOD

K5 poped out on Taobao again: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.8.KFFIHt&id=523961492750&ns=1&abbucket=14#detail
 I don't understand a word so I'm not risking it (but I want one so much :< )
  
  
 Also found a review: http://articles.imp3.net/69972-99.html 
 Again I don't understand a bit and google translate doesn't help much but there are a few cool photos there ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## RedJohn456

classicgod said:


> K5 poped out on Taobao again: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.8.KFFIHt&id=523961492750&ns=1&abbucket=14#detail
> I don't understand a word so I'm not risking it (but I want one so much :< )
> 
> 
> ...


 
 been using the K5 a lot lately. Its a really good desktop amp imo. can drive some heavy duty stuff pretty well


----------



## ClassicGOD

redjohn456 said:


> Its a really good desktop amp imo.


 
 Yea, it gets quite positive reviews, and that makes me happy because I want to use it with X7 and HD650s as my main audio device for my PC.(The DAC functionality for the X7 can't come fast enough)


----------



## Ultrainferno

I have one here but it doesn't have a EU powercord


----------



## ClassicGOD

ultrainferno said:


> I have one here but it doesn't have a EU powercord


 
 No problem, you can give it to me  I have plenty of EU power cords.


----------



## Ultrainferno

oh I have plenty as well, just none fit the K5 adapter


----------



## ClassicGOD

ultrainferno said:


> oh I have plenty as well, just none fit the K5 adapter


 
 I have one that fits so you can send it to me without hesitation


----------



## RedJohn456

ultrainferno said:


> I have one here but it doesn't have a EU powercord


 

 haha I had the same problem at the beginning. Had to commandeer a laptop charger till i got a spare one from amazon. But once you get that you are good to go =)


----------



## twister6

ultrainferno said:


> redjohn456 said:
> 
> 
> > haha I had the same problem at the beginning. Had to commandeer a laptop charger till i got a spare one from amazon. But once you get that you are good to go =)
> ...




One of the benefits of being married 

How do you like the sound now? Doesn't it feel more expanded and with better transparency in comparison to a stock iem amp module?


----------



## Ultrainferno

twister6 said:


> One of the benefits of being married
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I knew it would pay off in the end 
 Haven't really tried yet, just got it running.


----------



## dcx4610

I'm glad I found this thread. I just picked up an E17k and was about to buy an E09k. I didn't realize it wasn't compatible.
  
 I'm liking what I'm seeing so far and can't wait to order the K5. Any further updates or perhaps some early sales for us Head-fi'ers?


----------



## Ab10

What is the function of Micro USB port at the Back of the K5 which reads 'Dock IN' ? To Carry the audio signal (for DAC) from PC ? If yes, Then what is the purpose of the 'USB IN' port ?


----------



## ClassicGOD

ab10 said:


> What is the function of Micro USB port at the Back of the K5 which reads 'Dock IN' ? To Carry the audio signal (for DAC) from PC ? If yes, Then what is the purpose of the 'USB IN' port ?


 
 It's probably for connecting an OTG device like a USB drive to X7 when it's in the dock?


----------



## RedJohn456

ab10 said:


> What is the function of Micro USB port at the Back of the K5 which reads 'Dock IN' ? To Carry the audio signal (for DAC) from PC ? If yes, Then what is the purpose of the 'USB IN' port ?


 
  
 connect other FiiO devices in the future (like the X5K etc)


----------



## Ab10

X5K means X5 3rd Gen...Right ? 
  
 Isn't the Scroll Wheel Based DAP are End Of Line with current gen ?


----------



## RedJohn456

ab10 said:


> X5K means X5 3rd Gen...Right ?
> 
> Isn't the Scroll Wheel Based DAP are End Of Line with current gen ?


 
  
 X5K = X5 2nd gen 
  
 No idea what will happen to the rest of the line


----------



## RedJohn456

Welcoming 2016 in style!!


----------



## Riisalat

redjohn456 said:


> Welcoming 2016 in style!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2016 john.


----------



## RedJohn456

riisalat said:


> 2016 john.


 
  
 thats what the quoted post says


----------



## Luvdac

Is the fiio k5 already available for sale? I cant seem to find it on Fiio's website


----------



## inertianinja

So the X3 2nd Gen will dock into the top of this unit in the same manner as the X7?


----------



## twister6

inertianinja said:


> So the X3 2nd Gen will dock into the top of this unit in the same manner as the X7?


 
  
 Yes, X3ii, X5ii, X1, and X7 - confirmed all working docked with a noticeable sound improvement!


----------



## twister6

Here is how it looks with X5ii (2nd gen):
  
 
  
 With X3ii (2nd gen) (and similar with X1):
  
 
  
 And with X7, where you get an icon in notification bar to the left of WiFi signal about DAP being docked:
  
 
  
  
 The flip cover has an opening for a rubber spacer (included).  So for example with a thicker body X3ii, X5ii, and X7 it's not an issue, but with a thinner X1 the spacer helps relief a stress off micro-usb connector in the base.  Excellent attention to design details:
  
 
  
  
 In my opinion, K5 is definitely a worthy investment, not just for X7 but also for other FiiO DAPs.  Sound improvement is noticeable.  Quoting my own first impression I posted in X7 thread:
  
_First impression:_
  
_- lightweight but solid build, nice aluminum frame_
_- relatively small footprint, yet sturdy on a flat surface_
_- perfect and easy docking engagement with micro-usb port, solid plastic door/cover_
_- input and gain switches are easy to access_
_- volume/power wheel is big enough and easy to grip, has clear position marker, and nice blue backlight (turns red for a second when you first power up K5 while it's initializing)_
_- front HO is 1/4", but adapter for 3.5mm is included_
_- a ton of ports on the back (USB IN - cable included, another micro-usb port, RCA IN/OUT, and dual 3.5mm TRS Balanced Line Out - no cable for this one)_
  
_I did a quick test with R70x (open back 470ohms) and PM-3 and EL-8C (planar magnetic cans from Oppo and Audeze)._
  
_In comparison to X7 headphone output (w/default IEM module and fw1.5) vs X7 docked into K5, I hear:_
  
_- deeper sub-bass, more organic detailed mids, and more sparkle in treble (but not splashy)
 - more transparency and better retrieval of details
 - VERY noticeable soundstage expansion, now I'm hearing a true holographic 3D effect in all width/depth/height directions_
  
_If this is what we should expect from new upcoming AMP modules (mid-power and balanced) - the future is bright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_
  
_I'm not focusing on the fw1.5 and GUI's work-in-progress, I only care about the sound at this point.  But in terms of GUI, you get a Dock icon in notification bar, and also X7 charges while docked.  One thing needs to be fixed - whenever you turn power off on K5 or remove X7 from the dock, it asks you if you want to shut down or reboot it (hitting Back dismisses that message).  Also, when you use X7 with FiiO app and plug it into the dock, you need to restart the music app - no biggie._
  

  
 The only thing which missing is Windows USB drivers to use it as USB DAC connected to my laptop.  I tried it and nothing is recognized.  Line IN switch and USB IN input with provided cable are there, just need drivers to enable it.


----------



## inertianinja

The docking feature and low output impedance has me very interested. Not listed on amazon yet. Hm.


----------



## Blommen

Really nice impressions twister, I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## Freedomer

twister6 said:


> _In comparison to X7 headphone output (w/default IEM module and fw1.5) vs X7 docked into K5, I hear:_
> 
> _- deeper sub-bass, more organic detailed mids, and more sparkle in treble (but not splashy)
> - more transparency and better retrieval of details
> - VERY noticeable soundstage expansion, now I'm hearing a true holographic 3D effect in all width/depth/height directions_


 
  
 What about X5II? How K5 improves its sound?


----------



## Luvdac

So does this dock make the fiio's capable of passing a digital signal via USB out to an outboard DAC. This would be very interesting 'cause then the x5ii could theoretically pass the full  DSD128 signal to an outboard DAC instead of the now converted to pcm 24/48 (thru its coaxial out). And currently it actually supports only dsd64 converted to pcm thru its coaxial output. DSD128 files show up as unsupported.
 Also, where can I get my hands (or when) on the k5?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Hello Luvdac,

No, the K5 doesn't do that.

When the K5 starts shipping worldwide, we will announce again.


----------



## yoyorast10

How much is it going to cost?


----------



## ClassicGOD

yoyorast10 said:


> How much is it going to cost?


 
 If Chinese sellers are to be believed it should cost the same as E09K so around $110


----------



## kgs51

classicgod said:


> If Chinese sellers are to be believed it should cost the same as E09K so around $110


 
 I confirmed with FiiO that this will cost $110.


----------



## fidelioX2

Any issues connecting the X7 lossless player to my Onkyo A-9010 stereo receiver? Will the K5 dock be necessary?


----------



## wldcohso

Good evening Fiio,


 Do you have an update as to when the K5 will be released?


----------



## ClassicGOD

K5 just got ENG product page: http://www.fiio.net/en/products/46


----------



## Ab10

Thanks for posting the link - Where I can get the English User Manual ? Is it upload anywhere ?


----------



## grinny

If this is really <1 Ohm output impedance I'll get it definitely, looks really nice!


----------



## quimbo

The product pages references X5II.  Will this work with the X5?


----------



## yoyorast10

quimbo said:


> The product pages references X5II.  Will this work with the X5?


 
  
 nope


----------



## Riisalat

When do these babies start rolling out in the US and Asian market ?


----------



## yoyorast10

The difference between the x3ii and x7 dac is really small right?


----------



## twister6

yoyorast10 said:


> The difference between the x3ii and x7 dac is really small right?


 
  
 You are kidding, right?  CS4398 vs ES9018S is a big difference


----------



## yoyorast10

twister6 said:


> You are kidding, right?  CS4398 vs ES9018S is a big difference


 
  
 From what I've read in reviews, the differences are really subtle.


----------



## fidelioX2

One of the situations I am trying to address - the shop building where I spend much of my day is not connectable to the internet, and the dusty environment is hell on CD players. Currently there is SiriusXm over there, but it is barely tolerable sound wise. Since I have started downloading hi res audio files which I am playing via CD's which I burn on my PC for the home sound system, I have become aware of how silly it is to be fiddling with CD's when these lossless storage devices are available, so I am just wanting to understand the options for powering these things. For instance will these players take energy from the USB port if plugged directly into a receiver and thus need no separate battery charging? If so, then for what I mainly want to do - run the lossless players through my stereo receivers - there really isn't any pressing need for a dock is there?


----------



## Ab10

I'm very curios about Rear Side 'DOCK IN' Port, as the Web Page describe 'Secondary Dock input........*exclusive USB cable*.....'
  
 I presume that will be 'Micro USB To Micro USB' cable - Where to get such cable ? Is it Fiio Bundle something like that ? Or they plan to make one and introduce later ?
  
 I Think it is very useful if the Dock In can support USB OTG (DAC) function when E17k Dock in on the Top as DAC....


----------



## grinny

Is it possible K5 to have <1 Ohm output impedance? TPA6120A2 has around 10 Ohm output resistance as I know.


----------



## ClassicGOD

grinny said:


> Is it possible K5 to have <1 Ohm output impedance? TPA6120A2 has around 10 Ohm output resistance as I know.


 
  
 According to the spec sheet it should be between 10 and 100ohm but it doesn't say it must be. Joe mentioned that FiiO is first manufacturer to get it under 1ohm:
  


joe bloggs said:


> Actually, the K5 has done away with the 10-ohm output impedance of the E9/E09K. I've been told that we're the first manufacturer to successfully stabilize the given op-amp at under 1 ohm OI


----------



## grinny

classicgod said:


> According to the spec sheet it should be between 10 and 100ohm but it doesn't say it must be. Joe mentioned that FiiO is first manufacturer to get it under 1ohm:


 
 Interesting really, will be waiting for real measurements by someone who uses it.


----------



## Riisalat

Is there a way to convert the Balanced out into an RCA out or something ? I liked the connectivity options of the E09K better, allowed me to connect both my Tube amp and Speakers.


----------



## inertianinja

riisalat said:


> Is there a way to convert the Balanced out into an RCA out or something ? I liked the connectivity options of the E09K better, allowed me to connect both my Tube amp and Speakers.


 

 Google it, man. https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/2ql3ls/is_it_possible_and_safe_to_convert_balanced/


----------



## twister6

ab10 said:


> I'm very curios about Rear Side 'DOCK IN' Port, as the Web Page describe 'Secondary Dock input........*exclusive USB cable*.....'
> 
> I presume that will be 'Micro USB To Micro USB' cable - Where to get such cable ? Is it Fiio Bundle something like that ? Or they plan to make one and introduce later ?
> 
> I Think it is very useful if the Dock In can support USB OTG (DAC) function when E17k Dock in on the Top as DAC....


 
  
 No, Dock In will not support regular USB OTG, it's their proprietary 11-pin micro-usb connection, the one used in X-DAPs, and you need a custom cable for that.  I'm not clear on this one as well, but perhaps to future-proof K5 in case if they will release another DAP which not going to fit into the dock opening, you can connect it to K5 with such custom cable?


----------



## Dobrescu George

I wonder what happens if you plug in IEMs?


----------



## twister6

dobrescu george said:


> I wonder what happens if you plug in IEMs?


 
  
 What do you think is going to happen, George? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's no different than replacing a default IEM amp module with a high power one.  Just select a low gain, turn down the volume, and enjoy improved soundstage and more juice to drive your headphones to a fuller potential.  You don't want it with your sensitive or multi-BA driver IEMs, otherwise it should work fine.  Of course, it will be interesting to see how K5 compares to other X7 amp modules when they become available.


----------



## Ab10

My Question about K5,
  
 Is it Tested by any members who Got K5 as well DT880 250 ohm headphone able to drive at Full Potential ? I know 880 is just 250ohm and this amp can do 300 - but earlier I read in this forum (Don't remember exact post) that 32ohm version is hard to drive normally though they are made for portable usage.
  
 Some Experienced members also pointed out Senn HD 650 is easy to drive despite it's rating 300 but DT880 /250 is not.
  
 So if anyone got both (DT880/250 and K5), please share your experience here....


----------



## Dobrescu George

twister6 said:


> What do you think is going to happen, George?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the answer!
  
 The thing is, that already knowing how other high power Fiio amps sound with IEMs, what I am most concerned about when thinking about K5 is hiss with IEMs.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I'd say, use the X7 IEM module or the X1/3/5 directly for IEMs, and the K5 for frying bigger fish?  Though, I have not tested the K5 myself. Maybe it'll be fine for both?


----------



## jamato8

dobrescu george said:


> Thanks for the answer!
> 
> The thing is, that already knowing how other high power Fiio amps sound with IEMs, what I am most concerned about when thinking about K5 is hiss with IEMs.


 

 On low gain it works pretty well and of course, you get more volume control travel.


----------



## Kacho

I've always assumed the K5 would have a maximum drive of 600ohms since it's the successor to the E9K but according to the specs on Fiio's product page it says "16~300 Ω", which is a bit disappointing since I have a DT880 600ohm and also bought the E17k in anticipation of the K5


----------



## Joe Bloggs

kacho said:


> I've always assumed the K5 would have a maximum drive of 600ohms since it's the successor to the E9K but according to the specs on Fiio's product page it says "16~300 Ω", which is a bit disappointing since I have a DT880 600ohm and also bought the E17k in anticipation of the K5




Hmm... frankly, how the recommended headphone impedance is marked is as much a marketing decision as a technical one. I've been using the original E17 by itself to push the DT880-250 and it's been doing just fine. Can't imagine the K5 not being able to handle the DT880-600


----------



## Ab10

AFAIK..
  
 Fiio E17 itself capable 16-300 (as I remember) according to official spec - So companion Desktop Amp E09K must do 16-600 ohm
  
 where now,
  
 E17k portable official recommendation 16-150 ohm, So K5 Desktop 16-300 ohm as upgrade for this line - That's all.
  
 If there is Powerful Amp module for X7 on the line (I presume 600 ohm) then this Step Down for K5 power is very well thought out corporate move.
  
 So far for current product line E12 and K5 got 300 ohm support....user want more buy X7 and then the Powerful Amp module.


----------



## Dobrescu George

ab10 said:


> AFAIK..
> 
> Fiio E17 itself capable 16-300 (as I remember) according to official spec - So companion Desktop Amp E09K must do 16-600 ohm
> 
> ...


 
  
 The point was that the information was not actually technical data, but rather a guideline, and I can totally use x5II alone to drive hd650 from sennheiser, or EL8C from audeze, without actually needing more power. 
  
 There are people who own HD800 and drive them with Fiio E12 and feel extremely happy about it, and people who use over 3k amps and are still unhappy with how hd800 sounds like. Just saying, there is no objectivity in this hobby. 
  
 On the other hand, if K5 proves to be hiss free, It would interest me a lot, because I was looking for a SS amp to drive HD800S, which I plan on getting very soon. (I do not like tube amps, and the other options would be matrix m something, and hdvd800, which is rather expensive for an amp in my book, given that it is not that much better than cheaper competition)


----------



## twister6

As George correctly stated it's just a guideline which doesn't mean anything. Did you see my impression post? I have 470 ohm open back ATH-R70x driven by K5 in mid gain at 1/3 of the volume dial setting. So, do you still think K5 will have a problem driving 600 ohm Senns? And I'm not just talking about volume but actually driving them to a full potential. Have no worries


----------



## Riisalat

dobrescu george said:


> The point was that the information was not actually technical data, but rather a guideline, and I can totally use x5II alone to drive hd650 from sennheiser, or EL8C from audeze, without actually needing more power.
> 
> There are people who own HD800 and drive them with Fiio E12 and feel extremely happy about it, and people who use over 3k amps and are still unhappy with how hd800 sounds like. Just saying, there is no objectivity in this hobby.
> 
> On the other hand, if K5 proves to be hiss free, It would interest me a lot, because I was looking for a SS amp to drive HD800S, which I plan on getting very soon. (I do not like tube amps, and the other options would be matrix m something, and hdvd800, which is rather expensive for an amp in my book, given that it is not that much better than cheaper competition)


ive been looking for a matrix m stage too. Can you please let me know if you can find where i can actually buy one from ?


----------



## Dobrescu George

riisalat said:


> ive been looking for a matrix m stage too. Can you please let me know if you can find where i can actually buy one from ?


 
 In Romania, from AVstore. In your country, I am not sure, maybe amazon will sell it?


----------



## ClassicGOD

One of my local FiiO distributors just announced a preorder  I jumped on it immediately. 
  
 They said that maybe they will have it late January. So February launch that someone from FiiO hinted here seems to be spot on.


----------



## mindbomb

15 vp-p and higher is good enough for 600 ohm headphones imo. The whole thing is pretty arbitrary anyway. At least one sound card and a few motherboards say they have 600 ohm support when they only have ~5mw @ 600 ohms.


----------



## psychoticdream

another fantastic fiio product it seems, i'm interested in the balanced output do they work without the x7 docked in?
  
 could one hook it up straight to a pair of jbl 305s?
 or would it be better to go via rca out into schiit sys to jbl 305's? does it switch to the rca out when the headphone is unplugged? 
  
 sorry for all the questions.


----------



## ClassicGOD

psychoticdream said:


> another fantastic fiio product it seems, i'm interested in the balanced output do they work without the x7 docked in?
> 
> could one hook it up straight to a pair of jbl 305s?
> or would it be better to go via rca out into schiit sys to jbl 305's? does it switch to the rca out when the headphone is unplugged?
> ...


 
 Yes, the balanced out definitely works with X7 and (if you believe FiiO's website) with X5II.
 Yes you could plug K5 straight into 305s with a minijack > XLR or minijack > jack balanced cable. But I don't think you would get any volume regulation other than the one on the back of the speaker. There are passive balanced volume "remotes" thet you can buy (Emotiva makes one. I think?)
 Going through Schiit Sys would give you volume regulation but you would not be able to use balanced line out (I don't think balanced version of Sys exists?) But in most cases you don't really need balanced out.
  
 I have no idea if the RCA and/or balanced out is on all the time or switched by headphones so cant answer that


----------



## notfitforpublic

Presale on at B&H:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1217423-REG/fiio_k5_docking_headphone_amplifier.html


----------



## Dobrescu George

notfitforpublic said:


> Presale on at B&H:
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1217423-REG/fiio_k5_docking_headphone_amplifier.html


 
 I hope that it will be at a good price in Romania too, and I really hope that it will be soon, because it might improve the sound coming from my X5II, until someone will want to buy it from me and enable me to get an X7.


----------



## showme99

notfitforpublic said:


> Presale on at B&H:
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1217423-REG/fiio_k5_docking_headphone_amplifier.html



Thanks for the heads up! Preorder placed.


----------



## VII7

So... What about E07K with this?


----------



## Ab10

vii7 said:


> So... What about E07K with this?


 
 Not Possible To Dock over K5.
  
 If there is 'Line Out' available at E07K then it is possible to connect  via 'Line In' port at K5.


----------



## VII7

ab10 said:


> Not Possible To Dock over K5.
> 
> If there is 'Line Out' available at E07K then it is possible to connect  via 'Line In' port at K5.


 

 So i might as well use any other brand to line the E07K out to. Meh.
 Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## kgs51

Fiio's facebook site just listed the K5 as being shipped to it distributors. It should be available for purchase in February.
 Finally, it's going to be available.


----------



## Dobrescu George

kgs51 said:


> Fiio's facebook site just listed the K5 as being shipped to it distributors. It should be available for purchase in February.
> Finally, it's going to be available.


 
 Fiio K5 has been announced in Romania too!


----------



## RedJohn456

One thing I like about the K5 is how quickly it charges my X7, much faster than the wall chargers thats for sure.


----------



## mtliu

A quick search online reveals that b&H Photo has it available for preorder in the US of A:
  
 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1217423&gclid=Cj0KEQiAz5y1BRDZ4Z_K_eGa84cBEiQAtQkeaPGTAV_yecSpredvBWkQijZQ1gCt16U70LH_F5BJpcAaAtlc8P8HAQ&is=REG&ap=y&m=Y&Q=&A=details


----------



## Dobrescu George

mtliu said:


> A quick search online reveals that b&H Photo has it available for preorder in the US of A:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1217423&gclid=Cj0KEQiAz5y1BRDZ4Z_K_eGa84cBEiQAtQkeaPGTAV_yecSpredvBWkQijZQ1gCt16U70LH_F5BJpcAaAtlc8P8HAQ&is=REG&ap=y&m=Y&Q=&A=details


 
 'muricans so happy to get it for cheap!


----------



## FiiO

K5 shipping announcement: share with your friends to win one for free!
  
  

 To celebrate the shipping of our K5, we're holding a prize giveaway: those who share our facebook story on the K5:




https://www.facebook.com/FiiOAUDIO/photos/a.407021432688729.95967.261372647253609/1038979219492944

 will automatically be entered into a lucky draw for winning one of two K5's to be given away! (Shares of both the shipping announcement and that story on the prize giveaway will be counted.)

 Simply go to our story and click the Share button below it. Make sure you have set your share to be Public, so that we as FiiO can see that you have shared our story.

 Rules and conditions:
  - Each facebook user can be entered into the draw at most twice: once for sharing the shipping announcement of the K5, and once for this story on the lucky draw.
  - The winner of the draw will be announced in a separate story here on this page one week from now, on 2 February 2016. The winners should contact us directly by messaging our page privately.
  - FiiO will ship the prize K5's to the winners via tracked courier shipping. Proof of shipping will be sent to the winners, however FiiO will not bear responsibility in the case of misdelivery.
  - If a winner does not claim the prize, FiiO will endeavor within reasonable limits to re-announce other winners and deliver the prize.
  - FiiO reserves all rights to interpret and amend the rules and conditions of this prize giveaway / draw.

 Happy prize hunting!


----------



## Ab10

Well - It announced -
  
 Now we need Full Review To Read - Immediately.
  
 Looking Forward to Experienced Members and Reviewers.


----------



## kgs51

redjohn456 said:


> One thing I like about the K5 is how quickly it charges my X7, much faster than the wall chargers thats for sure.


 
 How much does it improve the sound of the X7. Do you think you could provide a brief review. That would be great.


----------



## twister6

kgs51 said:


> redjohn456 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I like about the K5 is how quickly it charges my X7, much faster than the wall chargers thats for sure.
> ...


 
  
 I already covered that in my first impression post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/740441/k5-fiios-new-docking-desktop-amp-how-do-you-like-it-update-2015-07-06-final-design-published/120#post_12223533
  
 Keep in mind, it's a comparison to X7 IEM module, and with other amp modules the difference could be subtle.


----------



## kgs51

twister6 said:


> I already covered that in my first impression post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/740441/k5-fiios-new-docking-desktop-amp-how-do-you-like-it-update-2015-07-06-final-design-published/120#post_12223533
> 
> Keep in mind, it's a comparison to X7 IEM module, and with other amp modules the difference could be subtle.


 
 Do you think it's worthwhile then to purchase the K5, if the difference in sound is subtle


----------



## OSiRiSsk

kgs51 said:


> Do you think it's worthwhile then to purchase the K5, if the difference in sound is subtle


 
 Maybe it depends on your headphones? For example, I have a portable headphones with lower impedance, so I am using those when I am taking m X7 outside - IEM amp module is perfectly fine to power those and there is no need to upgrade.
  
 However, for inside listening, I have headphones with higher impedance so they need a little bit more juice, hence the K5 is suitable choice (for my use case). Another choice would be to change to higher amp module - but the price of other amp module is comparable to K5, and K5 is simply more powerful AMP plus it also charges the device.
  
 Another example -  if I'd use same pair of headphones, indoors/outdoors, which would be perfectly driveable with IEM amp module, the K5 purchase wouldn't make sense to me.


----------



## kgs51

osirissk said:


> Maybe it depends on your headphones? For example, I have a portable headphones with lower impedance, so I am using those when I am taking m X7 outside - IEM amp module is perfectly fine to power those and there is no need to upgrade.
> 
> However, for inside listening, I have headphones with higher impedance so they need a little bit more juice, hence the K5 is suitable choice (for my use case). Another choice would be to change to higher amp module - but the price of other amp module is comparable to K5, and K5 is simply more powerful AMP plus it also charges the device.
> 
> Another example -  if I'd use same pair of headphones, indoors/outdoors, which would be perfectly driveable with IEM amp module, the K5 purchase wouldn't make sense to me.


 
 Thanks for the insight.


----------



## OSiRiSsk

kgs51 said:


> Thanks for the insight.


 
 What I basically wanted to say, in a much much shorter version was - What do you expect from K5? Do you need it? Does it make sense for your audio equipment? You know what are the feature of K5 - are they worth the money to you?
  
 Finally - let's admit it - X7 docked in K5 just looks cool. It's very hard to resist buying it even though the SQ improvement may be subtle


----------



## twister6

kgs51 said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > I already covered that in my first impression post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/740441/k5-fiios-new-docking-desktop-amp-how-do-you-like-it-update-2015-07-06-final-design-published/120#post_12223533
> ...


 
  
 Well, the jury is still out since we don't have other amp modules, and I'm just making an assumption it could be subtle.  But most likely it will.
  
 You really have to think about how you're planning to use your X7 and K5.  For example, if you are listening to efficient no frills IEMs on the go and more demanding headphones at home - K5 is a perfect solution where you don't need to invest into additional amp modules.  Carry it in your pocket outside of the house with IEMs, and use in a desktop setup for listening or streaming when it's docked and being charged so you don't waste battery.   Plus, K5 is not only for X7 but for your X1, X3ii, and X5ii - a good investment to dock your other FiiO DAPs if you have those.  Otherwise, if need more power to drive your more demanding headphones or want to use balanced 2.5mm output, I wouldn't go for K5 and instead get one of those accessory charging stands for quick charging at home (FiiO going to introduce it soon).  There also going to be bluetooth remote to control playback, so you can use it with your wireless headphones, charging stand, and remote BT control playback.


----------



## RedJohn456

kgs51 said:


> How much does it improve the sound of the X7. Do you think you could provide a brief review. That would be great.


 

 Sorry missed your post earlier. I would have posted some impressions already but I am waiting for X7 USB DAC feature to be introduced in the next few days to really test the amp. 
  
 IMO, yes the K5 improves the sound of the X7 over the stock iem amp module. There is more headroom when driving more demanding headphones. The K5 sounds closer to the X7 line out in terms of quality, better separation and dynamics and layering. To my ears, the K5 is a noticeable improvement for my uses. I am sure it will be an even better combo once X7 can be used as a dac. At the moment I am using K5 with Geek Out V2.
  
 If you have any specific questions I will try to answer them. Hope that helped. 
  
 Also K5 looks sexy AF. Seriously, one of the sexiest designs for an amplifier I have seen.


----------



## kgs51

redjohn456 said:


> Sorry missed your post earlier. I would have posted some impressions already but I am waiting for X7 USB DAC feature to be introduced in the next few days to really test the amp.
> 
> IMO, yes the K5 improves the sound of the X7 over the stock iem amp module. There is more headroom when driving more demanding headphones. The K5 sounds closer to the line out in terms of quality, better separation and dynamics and layering. To my ears, the K5 is a noticeable improvement for my uses. I am sure it will be an even better combo once X7 can be used as a dac. At the moment I am using K5 with Geek Out V2.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you very much for this review. I think I'm sold on purchasing the K5.


----------



## RedJohn456

kgs51 said:


> Thank you very much for this review. I think I'm sold on purchasing the K5.


 

 No worries, and there was a typo in my post, I meant comparing the K5 to the X7 line out.


----------



## twister6

FiiO K5 is finally available on Amazon, and looks like they got a number of units in stock.


----------



## shuto77

Hey, has anyone used the K5/X7 combo with the HIFIMAN HE-560s? Will it be a noticable improvement over my Oppo HA-2? 
  
 I know @twister6 advised me a couple weeks back that, in stock form, the X7 and HA-2 sound practically identical, but future amp modules for the X7 could make it a much better performer. 
  
 I'll also be using a Beyerdynamic DT1770.

 Thanks!


----------



## Unfie

twister6 said:


> FiiO K5 is finally available on Amazon, and looks like they got a number of units in stock.


 
  
 Thanks for the heads-up! I bought one after I saw this. I hope it will treat my HD 650s well.


----------



## kgs51

unfie said:


> Thanks for the heads-up! I bought one after I saw this. I hope it will treat my HD 650s well.


 
 Thanks for the information. I bought one too.


----------



## Kacho

Just bought and tried the K5 with a docked E17k and I'm extremely happy to report that (like a few of you said) it drives the 600 ohm DT 880 perfectly.
 At 100 windows volume + high gain, the knob only needs to be turned around 45% of the way to reach a good volume


----------



## imackler

Looking forward to more reviews. 
  
 Does anyone know if the X3ii will dock...with the protective skin on? It would be a huge pain to have to take it off every time...


----------



## twister6

imackler said:


> Looking forward to more reviews.
> 
> Does anyone know if the X3ii will dock...with the protective skin on? It would be a huge pain to have to take it off every time...


 
  
 You have to take the skin/case off.  But in the back there is micro-usb Dock in port which I assume is for their proprietary IC cable (11-pin micro-usb) so you can connect any X-series DAP with this cable to take advantage of K5 amp if you can't dock them due to the case/skin being on.  @JamesFiiO, can you please confirm?
  
 Regarding the question of power and what K5 can/can't drive, this beast is capable of 1.5W at 32 ohm load and 150mW at 300 ohm load.  Knowing FiiO, they like to spec it very conservatively, so you got MORE than enough power.  If you want to use your X1/X3ii/X5ii/X7 and E17k in a desktop setup, I can't think of a better investment under $110.  Even so I have already posted plenty of impressions and pictures, I'm organizing everything now to put it into review.
  
 Just checked and it looks like it will be back in stock on Amazon in 2 days (Feb 6th).  It's actually rated on amazon as "#1 new release", assuming it sold out pretty quickly.  Amazon link is a few posts above, I mentioned it earlier.


----------



## jruser

twister6 said:


> You have to take the skin/case off.  But in the back there is micro-usb Dock in port which I assume is for their proprietary IC cable (11-pin micro-usb) so you can connect any X-series DAP with this cable to take advantage of K5 amp if you can't dock them due to the case/skin being on.  @JamesFiiO, can you please confirm?


 
 I assume you also have to remove any case from the X5ii? That sucks. Does it come with that 11 pin USB cable? How long is the cable?


----------



## twister6

jruser said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > You have to take the skin/case off.  But in the back there is micro-usb Dock in port which I assume is for their proprietary IC cable (11-pin micro-usb) so you can connect any X-series DAP with this cable to take advantage of K5 amp if you can't dock them due to the case/skin being on.  @JamesFiiO, can you please confirm?
> ...


 
  
 No, usb cable is not provided, I believe FiiO is working on it now.  Most likely it won't cost too much, look at all of their cable accessories - decent quality and dirt cheap.


----------



## ThecRA1SEr

Got the K5 together with the X3II this monday, and absolutely love it.

Definitely an update from my E07k.


----------



## Splungeworthy

This is looking really great.  I have an E10k that I would like to use as a DAC with this. What is the general feeling about the E10K's DAC?


----------



## goodtill

Sorry, does anyone know what cables it comes with? I ordered mine from B&H and expect it next week.


----------



## ThecRA1SEr

goodtill said:


> Sorry, does anyone know what cables it comes with? I ordered mine from B&H and expect it next week.


it came with the power cable, a usb b to usb a and a 1/4 to 1/8 inch adapter. also comes with spacers for the dock and additional foots


----------



## twister6

goodtill said:


> Sorry, does anyone know what cables it comes with? I ordered mine from B&H and expect it next week.


 
  
  
 Power cable/adapter and usb (full size to usb-B) cable.


----------



## Arniesb

twister6 said:


> Power cable/adapter and usb (full size to usb-B) cable.


I just think why Fiio never make higher class SS amp Or Dac... still gonna buy K5 sometime.


----------



## shuto77

arniesb said:


> I just think why Fiio never make higher class SS amp Or Dac... still gonna buy K5 sometime.




Fiio is doing a great job with (mostly) low cost portable audio. But if they're going to start making desktop amps, that's a whole new ballgame, and then they're competing with companies like Schiit, who are doing very well in that niche market. Now that Schiit's around, it's it's more difficult to be noticed in the $300 and under price bracket. 

But, yes, I'm at the point where I want a dedicated desktop amp. I'd be interested in an upgraded K5 desktop amp around $300. 

A $300 desktop amp from Fiio would be pretty darn good, methinks.


----------



## Unfie

I already have a Schiit stack (see sig), but I'm buying the K5 as a semi-portable option to go with my X7. I have been traveling a lot and will probably continue to do so for the next few years (TESOL student doing various exchange programs). The weight does add up, and security tends to get suspicious about tube amps.
  
 By the way, the K5 is at the sorting facility in my city. Argh, so close yet so far! I'm looking forward to try this out with my X7 and HD 650.


----------



## twister6

K5 review is up, check it out!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-k5-desktop-headphone-amplifier/reviews/15184


----------



## shuto77

arniesb said:


> I just think why Fiio never make higher class SS amp Or Dac... still gonna buy K5 sometime.




Edited.


----------



## shuto77

twister6 said:


> K5 review is up, check it out!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-k5-desktop-headphone-amplifier/reviews/15184




Very nice review, @twister6! And good job with all the pictures for those of us considering this with a non-Fiio dac. 

I'm currently using an Oppo HA-2. Will this dock's amp be an improvement over the Oppo's internal amp? Thanks!


----------



## paulguru

Hi twister.
  
*Can you give us more details about sound signature as headphone amplifier ???*
*Some frequency ranges are noticeably altered ( for example the bass ) or keep flat and neutral response ?*


----------



## Unfie

I was supposed to get the K5 today, but the courier decided to be a lazy POS and drop a signature slip saying they'll re-deliver instead of going up to my room to give me the package. USPS sucks. Their customer service is crap no matter where you go.


----------



## nclee

I don't have high-end headphones, but I am interested in the best possible sound and ease of use for my home system. I can see this would make the X5 II I'm planning to buy look better, and be easier to use. But I have a couple questions. Would it help with sound in any way? I don't have XLR inputs in my system - just RCA inputs. Does the volume knob or gain setting have any effect on the RCA outputs, or is it just line-level out? Is there any difference between using the RCA output on the K5 and the Line-out on the X5 II with a "Y" minijack -> RCA L/R cable?

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Dobrescu George

nclee said:


> I don't have high-end headphones, but I am interested in the best possible sound and ease of use for my home system. I can see this would make the X5 II I'm planning to buy look better, and be easier to use. But I have a couple questions. Would it help with sound in any way? I don't have XLR inputs in my system - just RCA inputs. Does the volume knob or gain setting have any effect on the RCA outputs, or is it just line-level out? Is there any difference between using the RCA output on the K5 and the Line-out on the X5 II with a "Y" minijack -> RCA L/R cable?
> 
> Thanks, everyone!


 
 No difference in sound if you are going to output to another power amplifier, for speakers. You will still be using X5II's DAC in that situation. K5 will help you if you drive headphones from it.


----------



## nclee

dobrescu george said:


> No difference in sound if you are going to output to another power amplifier, for speakers. You will still be using X5II's DAC in that situation. K5 will help you if you drive headphones from it.



Thanks!


----------



## paulguru

unfie said:


> I was supposed to get the K5 today, but the courier decided to be a lazy POS and drop a signature slip saying they'll re-deliver instead of going up to my room to give me the package. USPS sucks. Their customer service is crap no matter where you go.


 
 OH NICE !
 Can you try it with HD650 please ?


----------



## shuto77

If any X7/K5 owners have the Hifiman HE-560, kindly compare how much better the K5 helps drive them. 

I know it's early, but I'm curious, lol.


----------



## Unfie

paulguru said:


> OH NICE !
> Can you try it with HD650 please ?


 
 Yeah, I fully intend to do that once USPS finally delivers the package...


----------



## Gnef

kacho said:


> Just bought and tried the K5 with a docked E17k and I'm extremely happy to report that (like a few of you said) it drives the 600 ohm DT 880 perfectly.
> At 100 windows volume + high gain, the knob only needs to be turned around 45% of the way to reach a good volume


 
 I have an E17K Alpen 2 and just received the K5.  I have an older dock + E7 as well.  I tried to do a swap today of the old dock + E7 with the K5+E17K.  I use the FIIO devices primarily as a head phone amp for a computer.  Windows 10 does not seem to recognize it being plugged in. 
  
 Any thoughts?   I don't see any obvious settings on the E17K and I've tried dock (which seems like the right one) and line in.  Neither one cause the windows PC to notice a device connection.
  
 Also, the documentation states the dock power turns the docked DAC on/off.  I don't see this occurring when I turn the dock power on.  (No light on the E17k)
  
 A little troubleshooting later - seems like the USB 3.0 powered hub doesn't like the K5.  It works when directly plugged in.  The older dock never complained.
  
 Thanks,
 Mark


----------



## paulguru

*Hey K5 owners .....* Can i ask you what is the sound signature of K5 as hp amplifier ?
 Anyone tryed it with HD6xx headphones ?
  
 Why everyone continues to speaking about the combo DAP/K5 ?  .... K5 is not reccomended as just a good amp ?


----------



## Ab10

Yes very Good Question indeed - Love to See some review / impression about Some Stand Alone DAC > Line In RCA > Fiio K5 > Headphone Out > Headphone.


----------



## twister6

paulguru said:


> *Hey K5 owners .....* Can i ask you what is the sound signature of K5 as hp amplifier ?
> Anyone tryed it with HD6xx headphones ?
> 
> Why everyone continues to speaking about the combo DAP/K5 ?  .... K5 is not reccomended as just a good amp ?


 
  
 I think the primary functional intent of K5 is for pair up with FIiO DAPs, and I don't think they are trying to compete with other more established standalone amps.  To me, it's a convenience of easy docking without a need to connect audio cables or micro-usb charging cable.  The amp is rather neutral and transparent, gives you extra power to drive full size headphones (it was a noticeable improvement for me with 470 ohm open back R70x), and does a fantastic job in expanding the soundstage width.  Unfortunately I don't have too many demanding headphones or other desktop amps for comparison, so I really hope others can chime in with their comparison impressions.  I know for sure Paul (Brooko) is working on his K5 review to be released any day now, and you can be rest assured he will go in depth to answer all these questions!


----------



## 00lunar

Hmmm, not sure if it's only me, but shouldn't line-out be regulated as an option? It seems it's fixed and vol knob handles only 6,3 out. I'm asking you folks because I see K5 and X7 handling power amplifier and a set of speakers without PC or other DAC, but it turns out this scenario is off the table. I'm aware that K5 is headphones/docking device mainly, yet lack of aforementioned functionality cripples it in some situations...
  
 Any thoughts  ?


----------



## ClassicGOD

00lunar said:


> Hmmm, not sure if it's only me, but shouldn't line-out be regulated as an option? It seems it's fixed and vol knob handles only 6,3 out. I'm asking you folks because I see K5 and X7 handling power amplifier and a set of speakers without PC or other DAC, but it turns out this scenario is off the table. I'm aware that K5 is headphones/docking device mainly, yet lack of aforementioned functionality cripples it in some situations...
> 
> Any thoughts  ?


 
 I don't agree. Speakers and headphones should have separate volume controls so you don't blow up your cans/speakers by accident by switching to them when you were listening to the other one on high volume. If you are using separate speaker amp it should have it's own volume control, if using active monitors you should get something like Schiit SYS or Emotiva Audio Control Freak to regulate the level of line out separately to the volume set for the headphones.


----------



## Ab10

00lunar said:


> Hmmm, not sure if it's only me, but shouldn't line-out be regulated as an option? It seems it's fixed and vol knob handles only 6,3 out. I'm asking you folks because I see K5 and X7 handling power amplifier and a set of speakers without PC or other DAC, but it turns out this scenario is off the table. I'm aware that K5 is headphones/docking device mainly, yet lack of aforementioned functionality cripples it in some situations...
> 
> Any thoughts  ?


 
  
  I think what you asking is a 'Pre Out' which is available at Fiio E09k - but that is missing at K5.


----------



## mykupyku

shuto77 said:


> If any X7/K5 owners have the Hifiman HE-560, kindly compare how much better the K5 helps drive them.
> 
> I know it's early, but I'm curious, lol.


 
  
 I couldn't believe but HE-560 sounds good - smooth, rich sound with good bass and resolution. Fast enough. It's not full potential of HE-560 but very good synergy. Sound is relaxing and engaging. X7/K5 - enough power and good drive for HE-560.


----------



## Shogster

I have just ordered the x7, and a day after, i find this thread. Oh my wallet... 
I have the fiio e10k, and im using it with my active bookshelf speakers and an svs sub. Can i use the k5 and x7 with them? Im guessing i will be using the rca's but will it work?


----------



## ThecRA1SEr

does someone know the expected release date of the docking cable?


----------



## Unfie

I am still annoyed at USPS, but I got the package today. Will give impressions later.


----------



## Unfie

Edit: oops, duplicate...


----------



## paulguru

With HD6xx the bass is boosted once plugged to K5 ?


----------



## Unfie

paulguru said:


> With HD6xx the bass is boosted once plugged to K5 ?


 
  
 In comparison to what? Straight X7 to HD 650? I'm not sure about any particular bass boost, but there's more oomph in general. You could even keep it on low gain and still be able to drive it if you turn up the volume. I have it on mid gain right now.


----------



## Zenophix

Completely sold out on amazon hopefully after the chinese new year they'll come back in stock.


----------



## Unfie

zenophix said:


> Completely sold out on amazon hopefully after the chinese new year they'll come back in stock.


 
 Yeah, sorry...I did my part in contributing to that.


----------



## paulguru

unfie said:


> In comparison to what? Straight X7 to HD 650? I'm not sure about any particular bass boost, but there's more oomph in general. You could even keep it on low gain and still be able to drive it if you turn up the volume. I have it on mid gain right now.


 
 Compared to your others amps


----------



## Unfie

paulguru said:


> Compared to your others amps


 
  
 I haven't had it for a full day yet, but I like the Valhalla more. I don't know if it's because the Valhalla drives the HD 650 better, or it's simply the tube flavor. Anyway, that shouldn't be surprising since K5 is a lot cheaper. I don't have the Valhalla on me so I can't do direct comparisons, though. The K5 has its purpose for me since I will be traveling a lot and want something more portable (luggage-wise).


----------



## mykupyku

shogster said:


> I have just ordered the x7, and a day after, i find this thread. Oh my wallet...
> I have the fiio e10k, and im using it with my active bookshelf speakers and an svs sub. Can i use the k5 and x7 with them? Im guessing i will be using the rca's but will it work?




K5 can be preamp via RCA, sound volume can be regulated on the active speakers


----------



## springbay

The Swedish Fiio retailer is taking forever to get the K5, so I'm looking for other options.
  
 So I have a question about the power brick.
 Does it come with adapter plugs for US, UK and EU sockets, or is the power brick region specific?
 I need a brick with EU plugs, so I'm hesitant to order from Amazon UK if I need to get a separate power brick.
  
 Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## Ultrainferno

springbay said:


> The Swedish Fiio retailer is taking forever to get the K5, so I'm looking for other options.
> 
> So I have a question about the power brick.
> Does it come with adapter plugs for US, UK and EU sockets, or is the power brick region specific?
> ...


 
  
 The one I got from Fiio came with the Chinese plug. I had to steal borrow my wife's laptop cable for it to work. I'm sure they'll ship the correct plugs to the EU by now.


----------



## springbay

ultrainferno said:


> The one I got from Fiio came with the Chinese plug. I had to steal borrow my wife's laptop cable for it to work. I'm sure they'll ship the correct plugs to the EU by now.


 

 Thanks. but I think I need to rephrase my question.
 My main concern is if the units sold by Amazon UK comes with a dedicated UK plug or if it comes with adapters for EU sockets.
 I suppose the K5 sold by German Amazon will have an EU plug, but they wont ship the K5 to Sweden, while Amazon UK do.
 I guess I can always get a EU brick later on, but I hate picking up goods from my postal office (all eager to try it out) just to find out that I can't use it until I get a spare part.


----------



## Ultrainferno

springbay said:


> Thanks. but I think I need to rephrase my question.
> My main concern is if the units sold by Amazon UK comes with a dedicated UK plug or if it comes with adapters for EU sockets.
> I suppose the K5 sold by German Amazon will have an EU plug, but they wont ship the K5 to Sweden, while Amazon UK do.
> I guess I can always get a EU brick later on, but I hate picking up goods from my postal office (all eager to try it out) just to find out that I can't use it until I get a spare part.


 
  
 Or you can get the spare part in advance


----------



## CH23

mine came in the mail today!
  
 still waiting for my X7 to land here (literally)
  
 so right now i'm using my X200 with the X5 as DAC, 3.5mm line out to RCA connector on the back of the K5, and PS1000 on my head


----------



## Dobrescu George

ch23 said:


> mine came in the mail today!
> 
> still waiting for my X7 to land here (literally)
> 
> so right now i'm using my X200 with the X5 as DAC, 3.5mm line out to RCA connector on the back of the K5, and PS1000 on my head


 
  
 It is sad that the original X5 was not compatible with the docking mechanism. 
  
 Does it sound good? Is it smooth or bright? Black background?


----------



## CH23

dobrescu george said:


> It is sad that the original X5 was not compatible with the docking mechanism.
> 
> Does it sound good? Is it smooth or bright? Black background?


 

 i don't really want to make any sort of comparison at the moment, the cable between the X5 and K5 isn't of very high quality, and there is a lot of computery stuff here.
  
 but.
  
 the amp is a bit warm, and i can hear some hiss when i turn the volume up.
  
 soundstage is pretty damn good though.
  
 ask me again when my X7 arrives 
  
  
 one thing that i find a bit strange: the blue light is red when you turn it on, but then turns blue. that's okay, but the amp takes more time to actually work, so you could potwentially turn the volume up as you expect sound already.


----------



## Dobrescu George

ch23 said:


> i don't really want to make any sort of comparison at the moment, the cable between the X5 and K5 isn't of very high quality, and there is a lot of computery stuff here.
> 
> but.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks a lot for letting me know!


----------



## HatsunuMike

I was buy FiiO K5 on this day
 but I'm plugged it with PC USB port
 but nothing anything happens 
 no auto driver installation
 I need FiiO K5 Driver for window 10, Help me please.


----------



## CH23

hatsunumike said:


> I was buy FiiO K5 on this day
> but I'm plugged it with PC USB port
> but nothing anything happens
> no auto driver installation
> I need FiiO K5 Driver for window 10, Help me please.




I don't think the K5 is what you think it is.

It's not a DAC, it's an amplifier and docking station for the X3II X5Ii and X7. Those will function as DAC.


----------



## HatsunuMike

OK Thanks 
 I must buy FiiO E17k to use with it
 I think it's like a E18 (I have E18)


----------



## CH23

also one more thing: i want to congratulate the designer(s) on the design of the K5. it's really neat.


----------



## Westerborn

Hallo all, I've been lurking for over a year or so now and thought it time to take the plunge.
  
 In reply to Springbay: The plugs are region specific (like the D03K) so unfortunately if you were to buy from Amazon in the UK then you'd be saddled with a three-pronged annoyance. The Swedish reseller really should have their stock by now (as, according to FiiO they sent shipment a week ago) so I'd drop them a line first because you never know. If I were them I would make sure I got as many as possible before Chinese New Year!
  
 Hope that helps!


----------



## CH23

westerborn said:


> Hallo all, I've been lurking for over a year or so now and thought it time to take the plunge.
> 
> In reply to Springbay: The plugs are region specific (like the D03K) so unfortunately if you were to buy from Amazon in the UK then you'd be saddled with a three-pronged annoyance. The Swedish reseller really should have their stock by now (as, according to FiiO they sent shipment a week ago) so I'd drop them a line first because you never know. If I were them I would make sure I got as many as possible before Chinese New Year!
> 
> Hope that helps!


 

 the power adapter comes with a "mickey mouse" plug. it should be possible to just get a cheap "local" plug.


----------



## springbay

westerborn said:


> Hallo all, I've been lurking for over a year or so now and thought it time to take the plunge.
> 
> In reply to Springbay: The plugs are region specific (like the D03K) so unfortunately if you were to buy from Amazon in the UK then you'd be saddled with a three-pronged annoyance. The Swedish reseller really should have their stock by now (as, according to FiiO they sent shipment a week ago) so I'd drop them a line first because you never know. If I were them I would make sure I got as many as possible before Chinese New Year!
> 
> Hope that helps!


 
  
 Thank you for clarifying.
 I think I managed to place an order at fiio-shop.de instead, but I was never redirected to Paypal and my German is quite poor (so I'm not sure LOL). Anyways they ought to ship with the EU plug.


----------



## notfitforpublic

Now available in Canada... Though the price has already jumped $10 since its initial listing.
  
http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01BJ52S2W?colid=201E7JCOEJYJX&coliid=ISEUBB74BV5QI&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl​


----------



## sunny25

Open box K5......
  
 http://www.fiiothai.com/article-th-117377-%E0%B8%A3%E0%B8%B5%E0%B8%A7%E0%B8%B4%E0%B8%A7+%E0%B9%81%E0%B8%81%E0%B8%B0%E0%B8%81%E0%B8%A5%E0%B9%88%E0%B8%AD%E0%B8%87+FiiO+K5.html?lang=en


----------



## CH23

the hiss i said i heard, seems to come from my laptop, when i play from the X5's line out, it's SO clear. just connected my GR10e IEMs, put gain on high, and turned the dial all the way up (without music playing, of course) while there was a bit of electrical fluctuation noticable at that volume, you'd be deaf before you could hear that.


----------



## chazb11

I received my K5 today and it's going back tomorrow. I could not get my X3ii to plug into the dock at all. I thought I had it once but my PC was not recognizing that anything was plugged in so I guess it wasn't seated properly in the dock. I tried several more times and finally gave up out of fear I was going to damage my X3ii. I had high hopes for the K5 but it let me down.


----------



## Unfie

chazb11 said:


> I received my K5 today and it's going back tomorrow. I could not get my X3ii to plug into the dock at all. I thought I had it once but my PC was not recognizing that anything was plugged in so I guess it wasn't seated properly in the dock. I tried several more times and finally gave up out of fear I was going to damage my X3ii. I had hi hopes for the K5 but it let me down.


 
  
 It might just be the drivers/firmware not working properly yet. Does the K5 with the X3ii work when not plugged into the computer?


----------



## chazb11

unfie said:


> It might just be the drivers/firmware not working properly yet. Does the K5 with the X3ii work when not plugged into the computer?


 

 No, I tried that too but it didn't work at all/ At any rate I'm not going to go through all that trouble every time I want to dock my player. I suspect that the dock plug on the K5 I received was defective in some way. It really should plug right on there without any effort.
  
 Just FYI, the K5 doesn't come with any drivers at all and I couldn't find any drivers on the fiio website either. The manual doesn't say anything about driver installation either.


----------



## twister6

chazb11 said:


> unfie said:
> 
> 
> > It might just be the drivers/firmware not working properly yet. Does the K5 with the X3ii work when not plugged into the computer?
> ...


 
  
 K5 doesn't need any drivers, your X3ii does need a driver   It's very simple, if you can use your X3ii connected to laptop as USB DAC and it's recognized OK - you just plug it into K5 and it will connect transparently the same way.  If you X3ii is not recognized by your laptop/computer when connected directly with usb to micro-usb cable, then you need to install the latest universal driver (for all X-series DAPs) from FiiO website.  K5 doesn't need any drivers, it's just an amp, not a DAC.


----------



## CH23

chazb11 said:


> I received my K5 today and it's going back tomorrow. I could not get my X3ii to plug into the dock at all. I thought I had it once but my PC was not recognizing that anything was plugged in so I guess it wasn't seated properly in the dock. I tried several more times and finally gave up out of fear I was going to damage my X3ii. I had high hopes for the K5 but it let me down.




Just want to make sure; which usn cable did you use to connect the amp to your pc?


----------



## paulguru

unfie said:


> I haven't had it for a full day yet, but I like the Valhalla more. I don't know if it's because the Valhalla drives the HD 650 better, or it's simply the tube flavor. Anyway, that shouldn't be surprising since K5 is a lot cheaper. I don't have the Valhalla on me so I can't do direct comparisons, though. The K5 has its purpose for me since I will be traveling a lot and want something more portable (luggage-wise).


 
 Valhalla like you compared Fiio for sound signature or Fiio give a flatter sound because cant drive the HD650 ?


----------



## Unfie

paulguru said:


> Valhalla like you compared Fiio for sound signature or Fiio give a flatter sound because cant drive the HD650 ?


 
  
 I'm not exactly an expert at describing these things, but the Valhalla seems to "open up the sound more" than the K5. That doesn't mean the K5 is bad by any means. The Valhalla is simply a tier above especially if you prefer the "tube sound." It's not a matter of volume, though. The K5 is more than powerful enough to bring the HD 650s to ear-deafening volumes. Even on low gain, I only need to set the volume knob between the 10 and 11 o'clock position. Even in a loud environment, I don't think anyone with healthy ears would even dream of going past 12 o'clock. 
  
 Not sure if this matters, but I tried out X7 + Valhalla and seemed to like it as much if not more than Bifrost Uber + Valhalla. I believe Bifrost has a multibit upgrade now so its potential is much higher. I think Fiio has the DAC department down. I'm curious as to whether they'll venture into the $300-$500 amp range.


----------



## CH23

it seems like the docking doesn't work on my K5. i just received the X7 but when i plug it in it does not seem to recognise the dock. am i missing a step?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Make sure you click it in all the way down, then reboot


----------



## CH23

it seems like the docking doesn't work on my K5. i just received the X7 but when i plug it in it does not seem to recognise the dock. am i missing a step?


ultrainferno said:


> Make sure you click it in all the way down, then reboot


 

 wow that's really precise there.
 i'll have to modify the case then :/


----------



## JamesFiiO

ch23 said:


> it seems like the docking doesn't work on my K5. i just received the X7 but when i plug it in it does not seem to recognise the dock. am i missing a step?
> 
> wow that's really precise there.
> i'll have to modify the case then :/


 
  
 have you updated your X7 to the lastest firmware ?


----------



## CH23

jamesfiio said:


> have you updated your X7 to the lastest firmware ?


 

 i did, the issue was simply the case preventing the contact between X7 and docking 
  
  
 sounds wonderful, looks great.


----------



## Ultrainferno

ch23 said:


> i did, the issue was simply the case preventing the contact between X7 and docking
> 
> 
> sounds wonderful, looks great.


 
  
 Ah yes, you have to take it out of the leather case. A bit annoying, agreed.


----------



## CH23

ultrainferno said:


> Ah yes, you have to take it out of the leather case. A bit annoying, agreed.


 

 actually if the leather case doesn't go at the bottom of the player, it will work; i just wrote a post in the X7 thread on this


----------



## chazb11

twister6 said:


> K5 doesn't need any drivers, your X3ii does need a driver   It's very simple, if you can use your X3ii connected to laptop as USB DAC and it's recognized OK - you just plug it into K5 and it will connect transparently the same way.  If you X3ii is not recognized by your laptop/computer when connected directly with usb to micro-usb cable, then you need to install the latest universal driver (for all X-series DAPs) from FiiO website.  K5 doesn't need any drivers, it's just an amp, not a DAC.


 

 Yep, I'm aware of all of that. My X3ii has been working fine without the K5 in the mix. The X3ii has the latest firmware (V1.4) and I have the latest TUSBAudio asio driver installed on my PC. What I am trying to tell you is the X3ii will not dock with the K5 correctly. It won't plug in, it won't make connection, nothing. Caput. Nada.
  
 After looking at it further it seems like the plug on the K5 dock is at the wrong angle to line up with the X3ii. You can't lean the DAP back far enough to make it line up. I suppose I could try to bend it into the right position but if I break it it's on me, I would rather return it as is. It seems like a wonky setup to me and if it doesn't work correctly now it's only going to get worse with time (not that it can get worse than not working at all)


----------



## chazb11

ch23 said:


> Just want to make sure; which usn cable did you use to connect the amp to your pc?


 

 The one and only USB cable that comes with the K5


----------



## CH23

chazb11 said:


> Yep, I'm aware of all of that. My X3ii has been working fine without the K5 in the mix. The X3ii has the latest firmware (V1.4) and I have the latest TUSBAudio asio driver installed on my PC. What I am trying to tell you is the X3ii will not dock with the K5 correctly. It won't plug in, it won't make connection, nothing. Caput. Nada.
> 
> After looking at it further it seems like the plug on the K5 dock is at the wrong angle to line up with the X3ii. You can't lean the DAP back far enough to make it line up. I suppose I could try to bend it into the right position but if I break it it's on me, I would rather return it as is. It seems like a wonky setup to me and if it doesn't work correctly now it's only going to get worse with time (not that it can get worse than not working at all)


 
  
 as you can see, there's a bit of space in the plastic in front of the USB connector. that is because the USB connector can swivel a bit, so i think it will fit.


chazb11 said:


> The one and only USB cable that comes with the K5


 
  
 thanks, issue has been solved


----------



## kgs51

Even with the X7, it takes a little wiggling of the unit to make a connection within the K5.


----------



## Freedomer

I was wondering... Will K5 works fine with Fiio X5ii *FW 1.1*? I have absolutely no wish to update the firmware, so this is very important question. 
  
FYI, I hate sound quality of the FW 1.2 and especially 1.27beta with passion. What a disappointment!


----------



## moremonie

I just bought the k5. I am a newbie to this forum and to this hobby. I got one question can I use the k5 as a stand alone headphone amp. I don't have a dap. I just want to game a little and listen to youtube. now will I have to get a dac or will I have to get a dap Can I hook up some rca cables to my sound card on my pc and just use it like that. If not whats a good dac/amp combo that I can buy for like 150 usd . I am looking at some hifi 400s for headphones.


----------



## CH23

moremonie said:


> I just bought the k5. I am a newbie to this forum and to this hobby. I got one question can I use the k5 as a stand alone headphone amp. I don't have a dap. I just want to game a little and listen to youtube. now will I have to get a dac or will I have to get a dap Can I hook up some rca cables to my sound card on my pc and just use it like that. If not whats a good dac/amp combo that I can buy for like 150 usd . I am looking at some hifi 400s for headphones.


 

 the K5 is not a DAC or DAP. it will only amplify the sound coming from another source. i can't really advise you on a good combo for 150 usd. for 200 usd the schiit stack seems very popular.
  
 since you have already bought the k5, maybe a 2nd hand x3ii or x5 ii might be within reach?


----------



## moremonie

ch23 said:


> the K5 is not a DAC or DAP. it will only amplify the sound coming from another source. i can't really advise you on a good combo for 150 usd. for 200 usd the schiit stack seems very popular.
> 
> since you have already bought the k5, maybe a 2nd hand x3ii or x5 ii might be within reach?
> ​


 
  
 Ok thanks I will RMA the k5 and look at the schiit stack. I really am not interested in a dap. one more question. will the amp work along or will I have to buy both. I really don't care about speakers at this time


----------



## yoyorast10

They didn't include a 3.5mm right? Do I need to buy a 6.3mm adapter and can it affect the sound?


----------



## twister6

yoyorast10 said:


> They didn't include a 3.5mm right? Do I need to buy a 6.3mm adapter and can it affect the sound?


 
  
 Please, read K5 reviews, it has 6.3mm Headphone Output and comes with 6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter.  Adapter will not affect the sound.


----------



## yoyorast10

twister6 said:


> Please, read K5 reviews, it has 6.3mm Headphone Output and comes with 6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter.  Adapter will not affect the sound.


 
  
 Even better  Instant buy.


----------



## JamesFiiO

moremonie said:


> I just bought the k5. I am a newbie to this forum and to this hobby. I got one question can I use the k5 as a stand alone headphone amp. I don't have a dap. I just want to game a little and listen to youtube. now will I have to get a dac or will I have to get a dap Can I hook up some rca cables to my sound card on my pc and just use it like that. If not whats a good dac/amp combo that I can buy for like 150 usd . I am looking at some hifi 400s for headphones.


 
  
  
 Yes, you can used K5 as an amp and connect the line in to the line out of you PC sound card.


----------



## HatsunuMike

How RCA output work?
 I was ordered a X3II and wait it delivery to me soon, Now connect K5 with 3.5mm (from PC) to RCA input and plug headphones on K5, but I try to connect RCA output to speaker it's have no sound, How it's work?


----------



## paulguru

Excuse me, i dont know.
 K5 is also a USB DAC or not ?


----------



## Unfie

paulguru said:


> Excuse me, i dont know.
> K5 is also a USB DAC or not ?


 
  
 Please read the posts on this page. The K5 is an amp.


----------



## Ab10

Well here some pointer for newbie and to those who are not familiar with K5. 
  
 1. K5 is Dedicated Desktop Amp with Docking Facility for Fiio Products (SOME)  -  *doesn't have a DAC inbuilt*.
 2. To Get DAC function user at least need to invest in E17k......So K5+E17k = Amp + DAC Combo....Perfect solution to bypass crappy inbuilt sound option of your PC / Laptop.
  
  
 3. K5 + X1 = Usage will be to *drive high impedance Headphone* as bedside / standalone music setup.
 4. K5 + X3(ii)/X5(ii)/X7 = See Point 3 above and PC + Mac DAC function Added.  
  
 5. K5 can take any standalone DAC Signal / Line Out from PC / Portable DAP via 'Line In' Port and process, Usage will be to *drive high impedance Headphone at ease.*
  
  
 For a Budget POV or stater / newbie - Pick up Fiio K5 + X3 (ii) <----> You get everything.


----------



## mindbomb

I don't think it makes sense to get a dap specifically to just use it as a dac. You can get like an odac and use the line in, that's what I would suggest. If you already have a dap, then you can skip buying a dac.


----------



## twister6

In my opinion, K5 makes more sense to get if you already have other FiiO X-series DAPs or E17k DAC/amp - it's a perfect and a very convenient companion for FiiO products which can also be used with other DAPs (as a bonus).


----------



## imackler

The way I'm thinking about it is that what makes an amp great is that its a great amp.  As soon as I have to worry about taking off a protective case, the docking function is useless to me. But... a line out to RCA input is easy to find! With a good amp, you can use any DAC you want. Looking forward to a comparison with other entry level amps like the Magni. (In general, I've found the Magni (1 and 2) to be bright.) Headfonia will have some interesting things to say. I'm sure this is a great deal, excellent build quality, etc... But how does it compare to other amps when its powering a HD650? That's what I'm waiting for.


----------



## mindbomb

twister6 said:


> In my opinion, K5 makes more sense to get if you already have other FiiO X-series DAPs or E17k DAC/amp - it's a perfect and a very convenient companion for FiiO products which can also be used with other DAPs (as a bonus).


 
  
 It's really convenient if you already have one of those daps or the e17k, but even if you don't the k5 is still a strong contender to the O2 amp. The things I prefer in the k5 is that it comes with a quarter inch jack and rca inputs, the layout makes much more sense in a desktop context, the volume knob is nice and big, and there are 3 levels of gain. In the O2, I like the placement of the volume stage and the use of a high quality pot, plus gain and layout and jacks can be customized. It's basically a toss up for me. I'm pretty sure both will be transparent for most headphones.


----------



## CH23

James, will a future update make it possible to turn off system sound? When I take a screenshot, or when a system notification happens, the music volume gets lowered for a moment..


----------



## JamesFiiO

twister6 said:


> In my opinion, K5 makes more sense to get if you already have other FiiO X-series DAPs or E17k DAC/amp - it's a perfect and a very convenient companion for FiiO products which can also be used with other DAPs (as a bonus).


 
  
  
 yes, that is exactly what we designed for!


----------



## JamesFiiO

ch23 said:


> James, will a future update make it possible to turn off system sound? When I take a screenshot, or when a system notification happens, the music volume gets lowered for a moment..


 
  
  
 sorry, it is the first report about such issues so we will see whether we should modify the system in the future . but right now I can't promise anything to you .


----------



## CH23

jamesfiio said:


> sorry, it is the first report about such issues so we will see whether we should modify the system in the future . but right now I can't promise anything to you .


 

 i just realised i posted this in the k5 thread. the issue is with the X7, not the k5. my apologies.


----------



## sglords

may i know what is the usb-b to usb cable length ?


----------



## CH23

sglords said:


> may i know what is the usb-b to usb cable length ?


 

 i believe it's 1.5m


----------



## goodtill

Ok so I got mine in and setup on my pc running windows 10.. There is something going on with the the dock on my K5. My X3mkii works just fine with a micro usb cable bit does not work in the dock. I have tried different usb ports and the same issue. My computer does not recognize the X3 when she is in the dock but does when I use a usb cable directly to my X3.  The other issue is that I have very low volume on my right channel. When I play a song off the micro sd, the right channel is almost muted. Using the line in, both channels are fine.
  
 Looks like my dock connection is screwed up. Anybody have any suggestions


----------



## ClassicGOD

goodtill said:


> Ok so I got mine in and setup on my pc running windows 10.. There is something going on with the the dock on my K5. My X3mkii works just fine with a micro usb cable bit does not work in the dock. I have tried different usb ports and the same issue. My computer does not recognize the X3 when she is in the dock but does when I use a usb cable directly to my X3.  The other issue is that I have very low volume on my right channel. When I play a song off the micro sd, the right channel is almost muted. Using the line in, both channels are fine.
> 
> Looks like my dock connection is screwed up. Anybody have any suggestions


 
 Few things to check:
 1. Are you using the full size USB-B to USB-A cable included in the box to connect the K5 to the PC?
 2. Is the micro-usb connector on your X3ii free of any type of debree or lint (I've seen countless phones described as broken and all it was was some fibers from a pocket stuck inside the USB connector)
 3. Are you pushing your X3ii all the way down?


----------



## CH23

goodtill said:


> Ok so I got mine in and setup on my pc running windows 10.. There is something going on with the the dock on my K5. My X3mkii works just fine with a micro usb cable bit does not work in the dock. I have tried different usb ports and the same issue. My computer does not recognize the X3 when she is in the dock but does when I use a usb cable directly to my X3.  The other issue is that I have very low volume on my right channel. When I play a song off the micro sd, the right channel is almost muted. Using the line in, both channels are fine.
> 
> Looks like my dock connection is screwed up. Anybody have any suggestions


 

 did you use one of the 2 foam pads? i think it's needed for a good connection.


----------



## sglords

ch23 said:


> i believe it's 1.5m


 
 are you able to confirm ?


----------



## DeLaw

To be almost exact 1.143 meters


----------



## sglords

delaw said:


> To be almost exact 1.143 meters


 
 thanks for the exact answer


----------



## CH23

sglords said:


> are you able to confirm ?


 

 i've the amp at my workplace, sorry i couldn't.
  
  


delaw said:


> To be almost exact 1.143 meters


----------



## recondude

Just after a little help if possible. When I dock my X7 (firmware 1.8 factory reset completed) into the K5 my understanding is that the X7 should then be able to turned on and off by the K5. It doesn't, I have to use the on/off button on the side of the X7. Also the idle timer doesn't work i.e. it won't power down automatically when not played (set for 5 minutes). My X3 2nd gen powers on/off perfectly as it should although is difficult to dock (even using the rubber spaces). Am I missing a setting somewhere on the X7 to hand over control to the K5? Any ideas? thanks guys.


----------



## entach

my usb cable is around 125cm


----------



## mrlobaloba

Strictly from sound quality perspective which will be better a better DAC/AMP combo K5+E17K or K5+X3 2nd Gen.


----------



## imackler

The E17k will have a warmer sound. Should be comparable sound quality, just a preference.


----------



## Ultrainferno

mrlobaloba said:


> Strictly from sound quality perspective which will be better a better DAC/AMP combo K5+E17K or K5+X3 2nd Gen.


 
  
 I think those are pretty much on par.


----------



## mrlobaloba

mrlobaloba said:


> Strictly from sound quality perspective which will be better a better DAC/AMP combo K5+E17K or K5+X3 2nd Gen.


 
  
  


imackler said:


> The E17k will have a warmer sound. Should be comparable sound quality, just a preference.


 
  
  
 Thanks imackler
  
  
 If this help I have the hd-598se and at-m50x and planning to buy dt-880 pro / hd-650 in the near future.


----------



## goodtill

classicgod said:


> Few things to check:
> 1. Are you using the full size USB-B to USB-A cable included in the box to connect the K5 to the PC?
> 2. Is the micro-usb connector on your X3ii free of any type of debree or lint (I've seen countless phones described as broken and all it was was some fibers from a pocket stuck inside the USB connector)
> 3. Are you pushing your X3ii all the way down?


 
 Did all the above. Tried  a known working usb cable and nothing. The X3 works just fine with a micro usb cable, just not in the dock. It is a little tough to set the X3 in, but I am pushing it down completely. It turns on and off, and charges in the dock but no usb connection to the PC. I have tried wiggling it in the dock and still nothing. I have tried to move the switch between dock and line. Line in works fine.
  
 I was so looking forward to this dock, but unless James has a solution, I think I will try to RMA it with B&H for a replacement.


----------



## CH23

goodtill said:


> Did all the above. Tried  a known working usb cable and nothing. The X3 works just fine with a micro usb cable, just not in the dock. It is a little tough to set the X3 in, but I am pushing it down completely. It turns on and off, and charges in the dock but no usb connection to the PC. I have tried wiggling it in the dock and still nothing. I have tried to move the switch between dock and line. Line in works fine.
> 
> I was so looking forward to this dock, but unless James has a solution, I think I will try to RMA it with B&H for a replacement.


 

 maybe someone can see if the players get charged when the k5 has only usb, no power connected. if that works, try that with yours?


----------



## chazb11

goodtill said:


> Ok so I got mine in and setup on my pc running windows 10.. There is something going on with the the dock on my K5. My X3mkii works just fine with a micro usb cable bit does not work in the dock. I have tried different usb ports and the same issue. My computer does not recognize the X3 when she is in the dock but does when I use a usb cable directly to my X3.  The other issue is that I have very low volume on my right channel. When I play a song off the micro sd, the right channel is almost muted. Using the line in, both channels are fine.
> 
> Looks like my dock connection is screwed up. Anybody have any suggestions


 

 This is the same issue I had with my K5 - X3ii combo. I could not get the X3ii to make a good connection via the K5 dock yet it worked perfectly connected directly to my PC....which means the problem is in the K5 dock. Just as what has been suggested to you, some here seem to think I didn't put enough effort into docking the X3ii. My solution was to return the K5 for a refund and my prediction is we have not heard the last about docking problems with the K5


----------



## twiceboss

I have e17k, should i buy this to upgrade from my current setup? Im also waiting for TH X00 this May.
  
 Any comment to the sound quality improvement?


----------



## twiceboss

ab10 said:


> Well here some pointer for newbie and to those who are not familiar with K5.
> 
> 1. K5 is Dedicated Desktop Amp with Docking Facility for Fiio Products (SOME)  -  *doesn't have a DAC inbuilt*.
> 2. To Get DAC function user at least need to invest in E17k......So K5+E17k = Amp + DAC Combo....Perfect solution to bypass crappy inbuilt sound option of your PC / Laptop.
> ...


 
 Hi, I already have E17K, the one I dislike about E17K is the soundstage. 

 Do this K5 will help to improve this?
  
 P:s, Im getting TH X00 this May!


----------



## sglords

Fiio fb jus replied the usb length is 1.2m


----------



## HatsunuMike

Why RCA Output have no sound?


----------



## twiceboss

mrlobaloba said:


> Thanks imackler
> 
> 
> If this help I have the hd-598se and at-m50x and planning to buy dt-880 pro / hd-650 in the near future.




Tell me if u can review K5 with E17K. Im concerned to the soundstage


----------



## philitary

Hi guys, new here on Headfi   I've recently picked up a pair of Sennheiser HD600 and a Fiio K5.  I hear that my Macbook Pro 2015 retina has a pretty decent dac so therefore I hooked up from 3.5mm to RCA into the K5 and it sounds pretty good.  My question is, is  it worth buying a better dac if I don't have a library of Hi-res 24bit music since the music I listen to are not available in that quality?


----------



## Unfie

philitary said:


> Hi guys, new here on Headfi   I've recently picked up a pair of Sennheiser HD600 and a Fiio K5.  I hear that my Macbook Pro 2015 retina has a pretty decent dac so therefore I hooked up from 3.5mm to RCA into the K5 and it sounds pretty good.  My question is, is  it worth buying a better dac if I don't have a library of Hi-res 24bit music since the music I listen to are not available in that quality?


 
  
 It depends on whether or not you can hear it. I have a Macbook Pro 2015 and I would say there's a difference between its DAC and the one in the X7. I think it becomes even more noticeable when you listen to FLAC/ALAC files. I don't think you need to have hi-res music to take advantage of a good DAC.


----------



## philitary

unfie said:


> It depends on whether or not you can hear it. I have a Macbook Pro 2015 and I would say there's a difference between its DAC and the one in the X7. I think it becomes even more noticeable when you listen to FLAC/ALAC files. I don't think you need to have hi-res music to take advantage of a good DAC.


 

 Thanks for the advise.  If the difference is that significant then maybe ill save up for an X7 but as of now ill enjoy what I have now


----------



## cheznous

hatsunumike said:


> Why RCA Output have no sound?




Works fine for me with X7 in dock and line out to a headphone amp. 
I do find the K5 is somewhat noisy in terms of hum through other components using line out.


----------



## HatsunuMike

cheznous said:


> Works fine for me with X7 in dock and line out to a headphone amp.
> I do find the K5 is somewhat noisy in terms of hum through other components using line out.


 
  
 Now I have X3II 
 1.connect with RCA input from PC (3.5mm to RCA) and connect RCA output = no sound
 2.connect with X3II Dock input and Play USB DAC from PC, try again with RCA output = no sound
 I don't know why, How it's work?


----------



## CH23

hatsunumike said:


> Now I have X3II
> 1.connect with RCA input from PC (3.5mm to RCA) and connect RCA output = no sound
> 2.connect with X3II Dock input and Play USB DAC from PC, try again with RCA output = no sound
> I don't know why, How it's work?


 

 are you using the correct RCA ports?


----------



## chazb11

I really hope this docking problem, which seems to be limited to the X3ii, gets resolved somehow. The features, styling and specs are outstanding at this price point and I would love to be able to purchase this amp again in the future. I wouldn't even mind if it didn't have the dock, but if it's there I want it to work! My only other gripe would be that the mini usb to mini usb cable should be included .If the pin assignments on the cable are proprietary as some users have suggested, then it really MUST be included.


----------



## Ultrainferno

My X3SG connects without issue, no problems whatsoever


----------



## Ab10

twiceboss said:


> Hi, I already have E17K, the one I dislike about E17K is the soundstage.
> 
> Do this K5 will help to improve this?
> 
> P:s, Im getting TH X00 this May!


 
  
 Ask your question / doubts to the Forum Member Brooko as he got both K5 and E17K at the moment.
  
 Here his review http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-k5-desktop-headphone-amplifier/reviews/15203#comments-title
  
 You can post your que at the comment section.


----------



## showme99

When I have my E17K docked in the K5, I noticed that the bass and treble settings on the E17K no longer have any effect.  Is this by design, or is this a malfunction?


----------



## alsius

chazb11 said:


> I really hope this docking problem, which seems to be limited to the X3ii, gets resolved somehow. The features, styling and specs are outstanding at this price point and I would love to be able to purchase this amp again in the future. I wouldn't even mind if it didn't have the dock, but if it's there I want it to work! My only other gripe would be that the mini usb to mini usb cable should be included .If the pin assignments on the cable are proprietary as some users have suggested, then it really MUST be included.


 
  
 X3ii working just fine with K5 here.


----------



## chazb11

alsius said:


> X3ii working just fine with K5 here.


 

 That's good to know. Did you have any trouble at all getting the X3ii to seat in the dock?


----------



## alsius

chazb11 said:


> That's good to know. Did you have any trouble at all getting the X3ii to seat in the dock?


 
  
 its kind of a tight fit. the usb connector on the dock seems to be able to move forward some, by design. i have been tilting the x3 forward some and carefully pressing it down onto the usb connector until its secure, then let it rest back


----------



## chazb11

alsius said:


> its kind of a tight fit. the usb connector on the dock seems to be able to move forward some, by design. i have been tilting the x3 forward some and carefully pressing it down onto the usb connector until its secure, then let it rest back


 

 I tried that and did get it to go on the plug but it still didn't function properly. No amount of wiggling made any difference. It was at that point I decided to return the K5 for a refund.
 I'm going to keep watching this thread to see what experience others are having. I may try buying another one and see if my luck improves.


----------



## HatsunuMike

ch23 said:


> are you using the correct RCA ports?


 
 Yes, it's 'output port' , it's correct.
 and I try to use 3.5mm to RCA it's work fine no problem, bot from RCA output have no sound.
 I don't know why


----------



## akshaysehgal12

alsius said:


> its kind of a tight fit. the usb connector on the dock seems to be able to move forward some, by design. i have been tilting the x3 forward some and carefully pressing it down onto the usb connector until its secure, then let it rest back



I just bought fiio k5 to pair with x3ii. Most of my music is kept in computer and sometimes i listen through sound cloud. Does usb cable comes along will be able to play the music through k5. My x3ii has to be docked when playing through laptop?


----------



## CFGamescape

showme99 said:


> When I have my E17K docked in the K5, I noticed that the bass and treble settings on the E17K no longer have any effect.  Is this by design, or is this a malfunction?


 
 I don't have these, but I have the older brother, the E09K and E17. The E17 has a little switch on the side that, when enabled, allows the E09K to bypass its settings, including volume control.


----------



## georgelai57

Here is Headfonia's take on the K5:
 http://www.headfonia.com/review-fiio-k5-fiios-budget-dock/


----------



## Unfie

georgelai57 said:


> Here is Headfonia's take on the K5:
> http://www.headfonia.com/review-fiio-k5-fiios-budget-dock/


 
  
 It's interesting that they say the AM2 sounds better than the K5. I'm curious as to how much better. I am starting to notice the differences between the K5 and Valhalla more. There's definitely something missing when listening with the K5, but the HD 650 happens to scale really well with gear. It's to be expected that Valhalla would sound better.


----------



## CH23

unfie said:


> It's interesting that they say the AM2 sounds better than the K5. I'm curious as to how much better. I am starting to notice the differences between the K5 and Valhalla more. There's definitely something missing when listening with the K5, but the HD 650 happens to scale really well with gear. It's to be expected that Valhalla would sound better.


 

 i find the AM1 more my sound than the K5, but in sound quality i don't hear a difference. i'll be getting the AM2 once available though.


----------



## Unfie

ch23 said:


> i find the AM1 more my sound than the K5, but in sound quality i don't hear a difference. i'll be getting the AM2 once available though.


 
  
 Gosh, I'm so tempted to get the AM2 now. Here I was hoping the K5 would prevent me from being tempted to do this.


----------



## CH23

unfie said:


> Gosh, I'm so tempted to get the AM2 now. Here I was hoping the K5 would prevent me from being tempted to do this.


 

 don't get me wrong, i now try to rush home from work just so i can lay down with my RS1 + X7. the AM1 is great. I use the K5 at work, and it sounds great too, just the environment is different.
  
 sadly can't do an a/b test as i only have one X7... (feel free to send me a second one though )


----------



## alsius

akshaysehgal12 said:


> I just bought fiio k5 to pair with x3ii. Most of my music is kept in computer and sometimes i listen through sound cloud. Does usb cable comes along will be able to play the music through k5. My x3ii has to be docked when playing through laptop?


 
  
 yes you need the x3 docked and set to DAC in the settings since the k5 is not a DAC


----------



## akshaysehgal12

alsius said:


> yes you need the x3 docked and set to DAC in the settings since the k5 is not a DAC



Soo when x3ii is docked in dac mode and k5 is connected to laptop through usb cable(included) so lap dac will not be in used? Only laptop library right.
If i want to use x3ii and k5 as a set no laptop included how will i be able to access x3ii songs without and any rca cable.


----------



## showme99

hatsunumike said:


> Now I have X3II
> 1.connect with RCA input from PC (3.5mm to RCA) and connect RCA output = no sound
> 2.connect with X3II Dock input and Play USB DAC from PC, try again with RCA output = no sound
> I don't know why, How it's work?


 
  
  


hatsunumike said:


> Yes, it's 'output port' , it's correct.
> and I try to use 3.5mm to RCA it's work fine no problem, bot from RCA output have no sound.
> I don't know why


 

 I understand that you are using a 3.5mm-to-RCA cable to connect your computer to the K5.  I assume the 3.5mm end is connected to your computer's headphone jack (or line out jack, if it has one).  But I'm confused about where you're putting the RCA end of the cable.  Since you said "output port," it sounds like you're plugging it into the Line Out jack on the back of the K5.  If this is the case, it would explain why you're not getting any sound.  You need to plug the RCA end of your 3.5mm-to-RCA cable into the Line In jack on the K5 (since this cable is bringing the audio signal into the K5).  Make sure the input selector on the front of the K5 is set to "Line" (and that the K5 volume knob is turned up) and you should get audio through any headphones plugged into the headphone jack.
  
 The Line Out jack (output port) is used to connect the K5 to a separate amplifier or a set of powered speakers.  The 3.5mm-to-RCA cable coming from your computer should not be plugged into this jack.
  
 If these steps don't work, try connecting the K5 to your computer with the included USB cable.  In this instance, you won't need the 3.5mm-to-RCA cable.  Instead, you'll need to have the USB cable connected to both your computer and the K5, your X3II in the K5's dock (with the X3II set to DAC mode), and the K5 input selector set to "Dock."  Also, make sure that you've downloaded the necessary drivers for your X3II (most computers download/install them automatically when you first plug in the USB cable).  Finally, on your computer, go to Control Panel > Sound, and on the Playback tab, right click on "Fiio USB DAC..." and choose "Set as Default Device."


----------



## HatsunuMike

showme99 said:


> I understand that you are using a 3.5mm-to-RCA cable to connect your computer to the K5.  I assume the 3.5mm end is connected to your computer's headphone jack (or line out jack, if it has one).  But I'm confused about where you're putting the RCA end of the cable.  Since you said "output port," it sounds like you're plugging it into the Line Out jack on the back of the K5.  If this is the case, it would explain why you're not getting any sound.  You need to plug the RCA end of your 3.5mm-to-RCA cable into the Line In jack on the K5 (since this cable is bringing the audio signal into the K5).  Make sure the input selector on the front of the K5 is set to "Line" (and that the K5 volume knob is turned up) and you should get audio through any headphones plugged into the headphone jack.
> 
> The Line Out jack (output port) is used to connect the K5 to a separate amplifier or a set of powered speakers.  The 3.5mm-to-RCA cable coming from your computer should not be plugged into this jack.
> 
> If these steps don't work, try connecting the K5 to your computer with the included USB cable.  In this instance, you won't need the 3.5mm-to-RCA cable.  Instead, you'll need to have the USB cable connected to both your computer and the K5, your X3II in the K5's dock (with the X3II set to DAC mode), and the K5 input selector set to "Dock."  Also, make sure that you've downloaded the necessary drivers for your X3II (most computers download/install them automatically when you first plug in the USB cable).  Finally, on your computer, go to Control Panel > Sound, and on the Playback tab, right click on "Fiio USB DAC..." and choose "Set as Default Device."


 
  
 OK Now I know why I can't hear any voice from RCA output port at rear of K5
 I try again with MAX Volume and High Gain and connect RCA output port again
 I can hear a less sound, very very less sound....
 (at first I'm not Gain to High and Volume it to MAX)
  
 QUESTION!! K5 is Amplifier I must connect RCA output to another amp again???
 Oh My GOD.....
  
 This is My K5 and X3II
  

  

  
 Thank you for answer.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Good to see someone likes Fiio's stickers


----------



## Joe Bloggs

hatsunumike said:


> How RCA output work?
> I was ordered a X3II and wait it delivery to me soon, Now connect K5 with 3.5mm (from PC) to RCA input and plug headphones on K5, but I try to connect RCA output to speaker it's have no sound, How it's work?




This was your original question. Is your problem still the one where you can get sound from the K5 if you connect headphones to it but not if you connect speakers to K5's line out?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

P.S. I look at those pics of your K5 ad X3II and I feel like Godiva on parade h34r: :eek:


----------



## HatsunuMike

joe bloggs said:


> This was your original question. Is your problem still the one where you can get sound from the K5 if you connect headphones to it but not if you connect speakers to K5's line out?


 
  
 Ah...
 I was try and test every way 
 1.Line in from PC to RCA > RCA output > Speaker = no sound
 2.USB DAC from PC (X3II) > RCA output > Speaker = no sound
 3.6.35mm to 3.5mm connector converter > Speaker (3.5mm to RCA connector converter) = Work Fine, no problem (Mid Gain/Half Volume)
 4.USB DAC High Gain > High Gain from K5 and Volume Max at K5 > RCA output > Speaker = I can hear a little sound less sound
  
 I Don't know why?


----------



## Shetzu

On Fiio Website they say the following for the secondary usb Micro port at the back:

  
 Since Fiio does not supply the exclusive micro USB to Micro USB cable I asked them on the Facebook how to go about it. This is what they had to say
  

 Now when I connect the Usb to Micro usb OTG cable to the OEM cable that comes with the DAP (in my case the X5II) my X5II does not go into Dac mode using the secondary micro port at the back.
 The K5 only charges it aand the X5 screen goes black when you turn the K5 Volume knob to ON position. There is no sound. I think they need to get this bug  corrected in their next beta.  In other words  K5 The secondary port (Rear Panel)----->USB to microUSB OTG adapter/cable-----> USB cable supplied with X5II (DAP) -----> X5II USB port does not make the DAP work in DAC mode.
  
 Something is wrong. Anyone experienced similar issues with the K5 Secondary micro USB  port (Rear Panel)


----------



## HatsunuMike

> Originally Posted by ****zu /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On Fiio Website they say the following for the secondary usb Micro port at the back:
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 do you install DAP Driver for X1/X3/X5 ?
  
 http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=40391


----------



## Shetzu

hatsunumike said:


> do you install DAP Driver for X1/X3/X5 ?
> 
> http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=40391


 
 Actually I am on Mac so no drivers are required.. This is surely the software issue which I am sure they should address it.
 The guide says the secondary Micro USB port will only work with a dedicated 11 pin USB cable sold separately by FIIO  which is not included in the box. However, none of the Fiio distributors have this cable and Fiio website is also not listing the same. Gotta wait I guess.


----------



## HatsunuMike

> Originally Posted by ****zu /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Actually I am on Mac so no drivers are required.. This is surely the software issue which I am sure they should address it.
> The guide says the secondary Micro USB port will only work with a dedicated 11 pin USB cable sold separately by FIIO  which is not included in the box. However, none of the Fiio distributors have this cable and Fiio website is also not listing the same. Gotta wait I guess.


 
  
 Buy Some Window PC Labtop Notebook or Tablet


----------



## Shetzu

hatsunumike said:


> Buy Some Window PC Labtop Notebook or Tablet


 
 Nah. I know the issue is the cable. Fiio launched the K5 without giving us the cable 11 pin MIcro USB included. Once it is available all issues will be resolved.
 Thank you I am happy with the Mac, been a user for 20 years cant shift to windows now. Cheers


----------



## CH23

> Originally Posted by ****zu /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nah. I know the issue is the cable. Fiio launched the K5 without giving us the cable 11 pin MIcro USB included. Once it is available all issues will be resolved.
> Thank you I am happy with the Mac, been a user for 20 years cant shift to windows now. Cheers


 
 why are you trying to use the micro usb port instead of the "printer"cable?


----------



## Shetzu

ch23 said:


> why are you trying to use the micro usb port instead of the "printer"cable?


 
 Printer cable is only if you want to use the songs on your PC to play through the DAP  sound card  and amplified through the K5.
 Where as supposing you donot want to remove your cover of the player and you donot want to Dock it on the K5 then you can use the Micro USB port at the back of the amp,
 Check the image I posted earlier. Also Fiio has mentioned in the notes clearly.


----------



## CH23

> Originally Posted by ****zu /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Printer cable is only if you want to use the songs on your PC to play through the DAP  sound card  and amplified through the K5.
> Where as supposing you donot want to remove your cover of the player and you donot want to Dock it on the K5 then you can use the Micro USB port at the back of the amp,
> Check the image I posted earlier. Also Fiio has mentioned in the notes clearly.


 

 ah alright. i thought you were trying to plug a cable in from computer to micro usb port on the back.


----------



## DeLaw

I have a 11pin extension cable on order to plug into the top so I can keep it in the case and to control it from a distance. It should be in this week.


----------



## ThecRA1SEr

delaw said:


> I have a 11pin extension cable on order to plug into the top so I can keep it in the case and to control it from a distance. It should be in this week.


 what cable did you order and where?


----------



## DeLaw

usbfirewire.com   RR-MHL-EXT-36GMHL Extension Cable      It is just an micro usb 11 pin extension cable male to female. they have different lengths.


----------



## CH23

i'd like to point out, before someone damages their player, computer, or K5: as long as it's unclear what the pinout of the back port is compared to the pinout of the player, you should probably not buy a male to male 11pin micro usb cable.
  
 the above one is a normal extension cord so it will be just that, without any crossing wires. this is totally fine.


----------



## Shetzu

ch23 said:


> i'd like to point out, before someone damages their player, computer, or K5: as long as it's unclear what the pinout of the back port is compared to the pinout of the player, you should probably not buy a male to male 11pin micro usb cable.
> 
> the above one is a normal extension cord so it will be just that, without any crossing wires. this is totally fine.


 
 Just let all of you know. This is what Fiio had to say  about the 11 pin cable
  

  
 So the cable at both ends should be a 11 pin micro usb cable.
  
 THe cable you ordered is an OTG. Which cable are you going to connect with the Female end of your cable


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Dear all,

I would hold off ordering any cable to attempt to connect any X player or E17K to the K5 via the Dock In at the back. What you need is a cable, or combination of cables, with male 11 pin micro USB on both ends and passing the signal straight through from pin to corresponding pin. I am not aware of any such combination available on the market.

The cable DeLaw ordered may be usable for connecting a FiiO to the male jack in the dock on top of the K5.

The FiiO facebook reply was mistaken  I'm still trying to find where it was posted, to delete it :confused_face_2:

Best regards,
Joe


----------



## Shetzu

joe bloggs said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would hold off ordering any cable to attempt to connect any X player or E17K to the K5 via the Dock In at the back. What you need is a cable, or combination of cables, with male 11 pin micro USB on both ends and passing the signal straight through from pin to corresponding pin. I am not aware of any such combination available on the market.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Joe for the info. Will hold on to the cable till Fioo comes out with its own cable. Here is the link.
  
https://www.facebook.com/FiiOAUDIO/photos/a.407021432688729.95967.261372647253609/1038980639492802/?type=3&comment_id=1050764324981100&reply_comment_id=1051060068284859&notif_t=photo_reply


----------



## DeLaw

Don't worry it did not work. I did get it for the top connection but it would not even go into charge mode.


----------



## Katun

Just got mine, great sound so far!
  
 Although, even in just seeing the pictures before purchasing, I suspected the micro USB connector in the dock looked pretty fragile. Handling it in person, I am not very confident in docking my player as the angle seems kind of awkward and it requires a decent amount of pressure for it to connect. After fiddling with it for a second, I pushed my player down and it kinda "snapped" into position. Pulling it out, I noticed some very slight damage on my X3-II micro connector. I don't know, the dock just seems really sketchy to me and the whole angle just instills even more uncertainty. I wouldn't be surprised if either the dock connector snaps at some point, or my X3-II's connector gets damaged. It almost makes me want to just leave my X3-II docked permanently, with occasionally removal for new albums. Although, this seems quite counter intuitive due to the nature of the player being "portable" and all.
  
 One thing is for certain, there is _*NO WAY*_ I would try to dock the X7 if I had one out of sheer fear.


----------



## jamato8

katun said:


> Just got mine, great sound so far!
> 
> Although, even in just seeing the pictures before purchasing, I suspected the micro USB connector in the dock looked pretty fragile. Handling it in person, I am not very confident in docking my player as the angle seems kind of awkward and it requires a decent amount of pressure for it to connect. After fiddling with it for a second, I pushed my player down and it kinda "snapped" into position. Pulling it out, I noticed some very slight damage on my X3-II micro connector. I don't know, the dock just seems really sketchy to me and the whole angle just instills even more uncertainty. I wouldn't be surprised if either the dock connector snaps at some point, or my X3-II's connector gets damaged. It almost makes me want to just leave my X3-II docked permanently, with occasionally removal for new albums. Although, this seems quite counter intuitive due to the nature of the player being "portable" and all.
> 
> One thing is for certain, there is _*NO WAY*_ I would try to dock the X7 if I had one out of sheer fear.


 

 Did you use the spacer? I use it with the X7 all the time and it works fine and no damage or difficulty in using it.


----------



## CH23

katun said:


> Just got mine, great sound so far!
> 
> Although, even in just seeing the pictures before purchasing, I suspected the micro USB connector in the dock looked pretty fragile. Handling it in person, I am not very confident in docking my player as the angle seems kind of awkward and it requires a decent amount of pressure for it to connect. After fiddling with it for a second, I pushed my player down and it kinda "snapped" into position. Pulling it out, I noticed some very slight damage on my X3-II micro connector. I don't know, the dock just seems really sketchy to me and the whole angle just instills even more uncertainty. I wouldn't be surprised if either the dock connector snaps at some point, or my X3-II's connector gets damaged. It almost makes me want to just leave my X3-II docked permanently, with occasionally removal for new albums. Although, this seems quite counter intuitive due to the nature of the player being "portable" and all.
> 
> One thing is for certain, there is _*NO WAY*_ I would try to dock the X7 if I had one out of sheer fear.


 

 the dock is more sturdy than you'd think. what sort of damage are you talking about?


----------



## Katun

Quote:


jamato8 said:


> Did you use the spacer? I use it with the X7 all the time and it works fine and no damage or difficulty in using it.


 
  
 I haven't installed it yet. I read in the manual it mentioned it was for the E17K and X1 I believe? Didn't know if it would help with the X3, X5, etc.
  


ch23 said:


> the dock is more sturdy than you'd think. what sort of damage are you talking about?


 
  
 Just some silver flakes that came out of my X3-II's connector and a tiny bit of paint chip on the edge. 
  
 I just noticed there is a bit of a rocking mechanism that allows some play with the dock connector. That's some relief. It's just a bit weird I have to tilt the X3 forward for it to seat in the connector, followed by leaning it back before pressing down. I'm just worried I'll push down at the wrong angle one of these days and something will happen. Also, perhaps the connection is just a bit tight now, but will loosen up and allow easier docking in the future. I hope.


----------



## goodtill

Well I just got my RMA replacement from B&H. They were great, I sent it in on Monday and got a new one today, no question asked. Here is what I have found out. I am also leaning to the the same issues as posted by Katun. My micro USB connector in my X3II has been damaged by the K5 somehow. Prior to having the K5, I never had an issue with my usb port on my DAP. Now when I connect it to the micro usb cord that I have always used for it, I have to play with the connector for the PC to recognize the DAP. So by me inserting and removing the X3II from the K5 has done some damage to my X3II port.
  
 The exact same conditions that I had with my previous K5 I'm having with the brand new one so I can eliminate the K5 as the problem, of course at this point it created the problem.
  
 Not very happy about this. I have had many FIIO products and love their products. I had so much anticipation on this setup that I sold my X5 and bought an X3II just so I could use it in the K5.
  
 I would have to be very careful about inserting a $200+ DAP in this at the risk of damaging your usb port.


----------



## Unfie

goodtill said:


> Well I just got my RMA replacement from B&H. They were great, I sent it in on Monday and got a new one today, no question asked. Here is what I have found out. I am also leaning to the the same issues as posted by Katun. My micro USB connector in my X3II has been damaged by the K5 somehow. Prior to having the K5, I never had an issue with my usb port on my DAP. Now when I connect it to the micro usb cord that I have always used for it, I have to play with the connector for the PC to recognize the DAP. So by me inserting and removing the X3II from the K5 has done some damage to my X3II port.
> 
> The exact same conditions that I had with my previous K5 I'm having with the brand new one so I can eliminate the K5 as the problem, of course at this point it created the problem.
> 
> ...


 
  
 My USB port appears to be damaged too on my X7, but I'm not sure if this is the K5's fault. I was wondering why sound would sometimes cut out of the left channel. I played around with the X7 and found that the positioning of the port was somehow interfering with the channels. When I plug the X7 directly into my laptop to use as a DAC, I have to sometimes bend it downwards. Otherwise, I only get sound out of the right channel. Sometimes if I bend it too much, I'll get more sound out of the left channel, but the right one never cuts out. This is a bit concerning to me. I might need to simply get a new module to get rid of this issue.


----------



## ClassicGOD

unfie said:


> My USB port appears to be damaged too on my X7, but I'm not sure if this is the K5's fault. I was wondering why sound would sometimes cut out of the left channel. I played around with the X7 and found that the positioning of the port was somehow interfering with the channels. When I plug the X7 directly into my laptop to use as a DAC, I have to sometimes bend it downwards. Otherwise, I only get sound out of the right channel. Sometimes if I bend it too much, I'll get more sound out of the left channel, but the right one never cuts out. This is a bit concerning to me. I might need to simply get a new module to get rid of this issue.


 
 You have to bend something down when not using with K5? How does the damage to the microUSB on X7 look like (can you describe/take a pic?)? 
  
 From my observations:
 1. Connecting the X7 can be tricky to get proper connection so both channels sound the same. The connection  is not as secure as I would like but I got used to it.
 2. When inserting the X7 it's easy to make the connector catch the edge of the inner X7 socket (due to larger hole in the case) and pushing it down by force in this position can damage the X7. You should maneuver the device a bit until you feel the connector sliding into place.


----------



## Unfie

I don't think it is damaged, but having to bend it everytime I first turn on the device can’t possibly be good for the micro USB.


----------



## ClassicGOD

unfie said:


> I don't think it is damaged, but having to bend it everytime I first turn on the device can’t possibly be good for the micro USB.


 
 I don't see any damage - the bump on the bottom is a part of 11pin micro usb connector.


----------



## CH23

unfie said:


> I don't think it is damaged, but having to bend it everytime I first turn on the device can’t possibly be good for the micro USB.


 
 what are you bending, exactly?


----------



## Unfie

ch23 said:


> what are you bending, exactly?


 


 I have to put pressure down on the USB cable after I've inserted it into the X7. I find that taking a phillips screwdriver and pushing up on the pins seems to fix the issue too. It's like the micro USB section of the module is moving around whenever I put it into my backpack or pocket.


----------



## CH23

unfie said:


> I have to put pressure down on the USB cable after I've inserted it into the X7. I find that taking a phillips screwdriver and pushing up on the pins seems to fix the issue too. It's like the micro USB section of the module is moving around whenever I put it into my backpack or pocket.


 
 have you tried another cable?


----------



## Unfie

ch23 said:


> have you tried another cable?


 
  
 Yeah, I've tried both the cable that came with my X5 and the one that came with my phone.


----------



## Shetzu

There is some good news. Fiio has said  they will soon make the 11 pin male  to 11pin male micro usb and it will be available with all distributors. It is been mentioned in the Fiio Forum.


----------



## goodtill

I sent FIIO help desk an email about the USB port on my X3 and what happened to it after docking into the K5. The port is definitely looser now after placing it in the K5 and my micro usb cord has quite a bit of movement in both axis now that it did not have before. Now i have to play around with it for it to go into DAC mode when plugged into my pc.


----------



## CH23

goodtill said:


> I sent FIIO help desk an email about the USB port on my X3 and what happened to it after docking into the K5. The port is definitely looser now after placing it in the K5 and my micro usb cord has quite a bit of movement in both axis now that it did not have before. Now i have to play around with it for it to go into DAC mode when plugged into my pc.


 

 it may be the POV, but yours does look a bit bend.
 here's the port on my X7, also used with the dock, but no trouble with other cables:


----------



## goodtill

that is a great comparison of the different locations of the usb port between the X3 and the X7. On the X7, it looks like it is right on the center of the unit. On my X3, the port is definitely closer to the front of the unit. Meaning the the back spacing between the 2 units is not the same, hence when you insert an X3 you have to play around with it the get the usb ports lined up to be inserted.
  
 Still waiting on Fiio help desk to get back to me.


----------



## Katun

So, bad quality control or just Fiio not testing out their products before releasing them?


----------



## CH23

katun said:


> So, bad quality control or just Fiio not testing out their products before releasing them?


 

 or third option: people being a bit too rough when plugging their players in?
  
 of course the chance of this is higher considering there's no "guideline", so the chance of trying to plug it in at an angle is quite huge.


----------



## chazb11

ch23 said:


> or third option: people being a bit too rough when plugging their players in?
> 
> of course the chance of this is higher considering there's no "guideline", so the chance of trying to plug it in at an angle is quite huge.


 

 With the X3ii the chance of "trying to plug it in at an angle" is 100%. Look at the photos in your previous post. The port on the X7 is centered and the port on the X3ii is further toward the front of the player. This is why you see users posting that they had to angle the X3ii toward the front of the amp to get the plug started, then angle it back to the correct angle of the dock to push it down. In effect prying the plug of the K5 forward using the players port as the lever. So, bad design? YES!
 I sent my K5 back for a refund after trying unsuccessfully for 10 minutes to dock the X3ii. I then assumed (correctly, as it appears) that I would break something if I kept trying.


----------



## Dr Jekyll

I just got my K5, I don't think there's a way to dock the X3ii with the case on which is a bit of an annoyance because it means I have to skin my X3 every single day when I get home. Eventually, my case'll get worn out and won't fit properly.
  
 EDIT: Got it to fit, but it doesn't go down far enough to actually make a connection. The irony.


----------



## Shetzu

dr jekyll said:


> I just got my K5, I don't think there's a way to dock the X3ii with the case on which is a bit of an annoyance because it means I have to skin my X3 every single day when I get home. Eventually, my case'll get worn out and won't fit properly.
> 
> EDIT: Got it to fit, but it doesn't go down far enough to actually make a connection. The irony.


 
 One cannot try the dap with the case on. They have provided a secondary USB port at the rear panel of the K5 for Fiio daps to be connected through a 11  pin male to 11 pin male micro usb cable which is not suppled by fiio yet  so all have to wait for it. Mean while you can only use the  DAP through the docking connector without the case. Try not to force the dap as it may damage your connector.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

You guys with problem docking the X3 2nd gen, did you have the included spacer on or off?









I suppose it should have been obvious to anyone that the spacer should have been taken OFF for the X3 2nd gen, but it doesn't hurt to ask


----------



## Ultrainferno

I haven't used any spacers and the X1, X3 dock just fine even with the plastic protector around it


----------



## Ab10

Here I need to Ask,
  
 If anyone want to use any of the Fiio DAP with *Line Out* *Mode* to K5's *Line IN* at the back with a *high quality 3.5 inch to RCA cable* <- By Sound Quality wise it is the same right ? 
  
 Minus auto Turn ON/OFF and Charging for Fiio DAP when Docked.
  
  
 -------
  
 Also anyone here Tried Optical Out - > Fiio D03k -> Line In To Fiio K5  ? 
  
 How is it ?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

ab10 said:


> Here I need to Ask,
> 
> If anyone want to use any of the Fiio DAP with *Line Out* *Mode* to K5's *Line IN* at the back with a *high quality 3.5 inch to RCA cable* <- By Sound Quality wise it is the same right ?
> 
> Minus auto Turn ON/OFF and Charging for Fiio DAP when Docked.




Yes, it should be the same. This mode of operation can in fact extend to any external source component, not just FiiO DAPs or DACs.


----------



## chazb11

joe bloggs said:


> You guys with problem docking the X3 2nd gen, did you have the included spacer on or off?
> 
> 
> I suppose it should have been obvious to anyone that the spacer should have been taken OFF for the X3 2nd gen, but it doesn't hurt to ask


 
 The spacer was off.
 If the plug on the K5 were in the position towards the front of the amp (in that little space you see there) it would work fine for the X3ii. I wonder if you are supposed to move it somehow...like maybe removing those 2 screws and then changing the position??? I don't have the amp anymore to see if that would be possible.


----------



## CH23

chazb11 said:


> The spacer was off.
> If the plug on the K5 were in the position towards the front of the amp (in that little space you see there) it would work fine for the X3ii. I wonder if you are supposed to move it somehow...like maybe removing those 2 screws and then changing the position??? I don't have the amp anymore to see if that would be possible.


 

 it's springy, so it should be fine.


----------



## chazb11

ch23 said:


> it's springy, so it should be fine.


 

 You would think so but since several people are mentioning that they have a problem with it and are damaging their players it is apparently not springy enough!


----------



## mrlobaloba

I had a word with one of Fiio India distributor today, he said they are stopping supplies for now because of some issues, the next batch will come at April, not sure but I guess maybe they are fixing this issue.


----------



## goodtill

Joe
  
 I did not have a case or a spacer on my X3 when I tried to insert it into the K5. I have been using my X3 by plugging it directly to my PC and the using the line out from the DAP to the line in on the K5.
  
 My real concern is that I still have a damaged usb plug in my X3 that is only 5 months old. I already have to wiggle the cable around in the X3 for the computer to recognize it.
  
 How long will I be able to do this prior to it being a total loss of connectivity and writing off a $200 DAP?  I think Fiio should stand behind their product and come up with a solution to this situation.


----------



## chazb11

goodtill said:


> Joe
> 
> I did not have a case or a spacer on my X3 when I tried to insert it into the K5. I have been using my X3 by plugging it directly to my PC and the using the line out from the DAP to the line in on the K5.
> 
> ...


 

 I would contact FiiO directly if I were in your position. You can PM them here> http://www.head-fi.org/t/757129/dont-be-shy-contact-us-directly-with-problems-with-your-fiio


----------



## goodtill

chazb11 said:


> I would contact FiiO directly if I were in your position. You can PM them here> http://www.head-fi.org/t/757129/dont-be-shy-contact-us-directly-with-problems-with-your-fiio


 

 Thank you, posted in that forum


----------



## Ab10

mrlobaloba said:


> I had a word with one of Fiio India distributor today, he said they are stopping supplies for now because of some issues, the next batch will come at April, not sure but I guess maybe they are fixing this issue.


 
  
 Which One did you contact ? Did he mentioned what are those issue ? I'm curious as I already place my order from one of them.


----------



## Shetzu

mrlobaloba said:


> I had a word with one of Fiio India distributor today, he said they are stopping supplies for now because of some issues, the next batch will come at April, not sure but I guess maybe they are fixing this issue.


 
 Did you get to know what issues? Also is this distributor Headphone zone or Origin games


----------



## Joe Bloggs

goodtill said:


> Joe
> 
> I did not have a case or a spacer on my X3 when I tried to insert it into the K5. I have been using my X3 by plugging it directly to my PC and the using the line out from the DAP to the line in on the K5.
> 
> ...




I've been told that you have been instructed by technical support via email to send your X3 2nd gen back to them for repair. 

You may let me know via private message of any further developments


----------



## Joe Bloggs

mrlobaloba said:


> I had a word with one of Fiio India distributor today, he said they are stopping supplies for now because of some issues, the next batch will come at April, not sure but I guess maybe they are fixing this issue.




Presently the only "issue" they face is one of being out of stock 

...and the X3 2nd connection issues we're discussing here.


----------



## mrlobaloba

ab10 said:


> Which One did you contact ? Did he mentioned what are those issue ? I'm curious as I already place my order from one of them.


 
  
  


> Originally Posted by ****zu /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did you get to know what issues? Also is this distributor Headphone zone or Origin games


 
  
  
 I asked Origin games, but he said he didn't know exactly but next supply will be in April.


----------



## Shetzu

Quote: 





mrlobaloba said:


> I asked Origin games, but he said he didn't know exactly but next supply will be in April.


 

 I was the first person to pick up the K5 from Origin Games through Amazon. I have faced no issues in docking whatsoever. Everything is perfect.


----------



## CH23

> Originally Posted by ****zu /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was the first person to pick up the K5 from Origin Games through Amazon. I have faced no issues in docking whatsoever. Everything is perfect.


 
 i'm wondering if it's just the X3II, because you have an X5II, no issues, i the X7, no issues.
  
*https://strawpoll.me/6896982*
  
  
 have a poll!


----------



## Shetzu

ch23 said:


> i'm wondering if it's just the X3II, because you have an X5II, no issues, i the X7, no issues.
> 
> *https://strawpoll.me/6896982*
> 
> ...


 

 Oh. Sorry I did not know X3ii has issues. You are right I have the X5ii and never faced any issues yet.


----------



## Ab10

> I asked Origin games, but he said he didn't know exactly but next supply will be in April.


 
  
 Yes....Me too bought from Origin Games / Amazon IN and I'm expecting it any day now.
  
 Now there is another seller 'Big Retail' listed two piece @ Amazon IN - I don't think he is authorize by Fiio - He is not Headphone Zone nor Pristine Note.


----------



## jynxed

Edit: Ops I posted this in the wrong thread, removed and re-located.


----------



## goodtill

joe bloggs said:


> I've been told that you have been instructed by technical support via email to send your X3 2nd gen back to them for repair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you Joe!!
  
 I did get the email from Fiio Support. I have an additional question that I PM'd you on.
  
 Thanks again


----------



## mrlobaloba

ch23 said:


> i'm wondering if it's just the X3II, because you have an X5II, no issues, i the X7, no issues.
> 
> *https://strawpoll.me/6896982*
> 
> ...


 
  
 can you please also add the E17K


----------



## CH23

mrlobaloba said:


> can you please also add the E17K


 

 oh sorry, i thought the E17K connected through the back port.
  
 i can't add it as it's a very simple poll site. you can create a new one.


----------



## Headphone4Life

Well I was just about to buy a K5 but came here right before checkout and I'm glad I did. I was planning on using my X3 Gen 2 but after reading all the problems I don't think I should. Now I don't use any case or cover so no issue there and looking at the connection on the K5 and the placement on the X3II I think it should fit even if not perfect. Since I can return it with in 30 days I might take a chance on it because it would be perfect for my needs.


----------



## mrlobaloba

Will the bass and treble function of e17k work with K5 when docked.


----------



## Headphone4Life

mrlobaloba said:


> Will the bass and treble function of e17k work with K5 when docked.




I read in one review that they don't work while docked.


----------



## Headphone4Life

I went on and bought one because it's exactly what I need. I'll be leaving my X3II docked for days at a time as that is my main source and I don't take anywhere so I don't think I'll have a lot of the problems others have had with docking and undocking, at least I hope not.


----------



## Ab10

Well today I received my Fiio K5, My Imediate que here: 

I have both E17k and X1 - Is it mandatory to use those supplied rubber spacer - because I found both products docked excellently without needed one. I mean very good tight fit.

My question why use those ? Or I am damaging mine ? Fiio experts..... Please Reply.

---------------

Also like to point out the supplied AC cable which go to Power Bricks is not for India - Yes they are round shape - but the power bricks contain 3 pin (Ground,Negative & Positive) where the supplied AC cable is for other region / country who's Male Ground pin stays on wall - Russia / Switzerland maybe.

Now my concern here - If the power brick got provision for 3 and from there to wall only 2 reached and Ground Wire omitted - Isn't this recipe for Disaster ?

Currently I'm using my HP Laptop's AC cable to power the Fiio K5's Brick....which is proper 3 Pin Indian Wall Plug.


----------



## jamato8

ab10 said:


> Well today I received my Fiio K5, My Imediate que here:
> 
> I have both E17k and X1 - Is it mandatory to use those supplied rubber spacer - because I found both products docked excellently without needed one. I mean very good tight fit.
> 
> ...


 

 It depends upon what dap you are using. The spacer is there for the lack of body depth and if not used, you will put undo strain on the USB connection. That would not be a good move.


----------



## Ab10

jamato8 said:


> It depends upon what dap you are using. The spacer is there for the lack of body depth and if not used, you will put undo strain on the USB connection. That would not be a good move.


 
 If I don't touch it ever - Is it matter then ?
  
 Like E17K don't need to touch when docked...Like ever....It is true E17k and K5 made for each other.
  
 And about X1 - It is very painful to operate when docked - So I'm using 'Line IN' on K5 and 'Line Out' on X1. - Like below - Can't find any difference about sound quality.


----------



## jamato8

ab10 said:


> If I don't touch it ever - Is it matter then ?
> 
> Like E17K don't need to touch when docked...Like ever....It is true E17k and K5 made for each other.
> 
> And about X1 - It is very painful to operate when docked - So I'm using 'Line IN' on K5 and 'Line Out' on X1. - Like below - Can't find any difference about sound quality.


 

 If you are not docking it then it only matters where you place the dap if you operate heavy machinery. :^)


----------



## paulguru

The soundstage of K5 is big enough with HD6xx headphones ?
  
 And are there some problems if i use it as just amplifier plugging it with my soundcard ?


----------



## CH23

paulguru said:


> The soundstage of K5 is big enough with HD6xx headphones ?
> 
> And are there some problems if i use it as just amplifier plugging it with my soundcard ?


 

 this wholly depends on what you like. it sounds great with my grados.
  
 the K5 is just an amplifier, so that should work just fine. chances are though, that if it's an onboard or build in card, that some distortion may be heard. (due to interference on the soundcard. the K5 has nothing to do with this)


----------



## mrlobaloba

I am looking to buy the DT-880 660 ohm version, will it be a good match with the K5 or shall I go with the 250 ohm one


----------



## CH23

mrlobaloba said:


> I am looking to buy the DT-880 660 ohm version, will it be a good match with the K5 or shall I go with the 250 ohm one


 

 i know with the dt-770 models, they all sound quite different from eachother depending on ohmage.
  
 go for what sounds best, then fit an amp for that, not the other way around.
  
 or at least this is how i do it.


----------



## Ultrainferno

mrlobaloba said:


> I am looking to buy the DT-880 660 ohm version, will it be a good match with the K5 or shall I go with the 250 ohm one


 
  
 I wouldn't use any 600ohm headphones on the K5, those are OTL headphones if you want the best result


----------



## Ab10

mrlobaloba said:


> I am looking to buy the DT-880 660 ohm version, will it be a good match with the K5 or shall I go with the 250 ohm one


 
  
 I'm next in the line - Please share your impression about DT-880 (250/600 ohm) which ever you get. This is exact reason I'm interested at K5.


----------



## mrlobaloba

I got my K5 from amazon.in today, seller is big retail (the box has origin games label in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), anyway they said they are authorized re-seller in email so I guess I should be covered, so far the amp met my expectations, using it with e17k and hd598, using the e17k only I felt the overall power was lacking (very) slightly now with the K5 the music just spring into action (using medium gain), liking it so far.
  
 One small thing as noted in an earlier post fiio should provide a proper Indian power plug (3 pin), the plug in the box is 2 pin.


----------



## recondude

mrlobaloba said:


> I am looking to buy the DT-880 660 ohm version, will it be a good match with the K5 or shall I go with the 250 ohm one


 

 I have the DT880 250 ohm. I listen at reasonably loud listening levels and find that I set the K5 on medium gain with the volume control set around 12 o'clock to 1 o'clock mostly. The sensitivity of the 880's is quite low and so they are harder to drive than my HD600's by some way. If I were buying the 600 ohm version I would make sure they could be returned in case the K5 doesn't drive them with authority. I do find the 880's to be a good match with the K5 but then again all my headphones pair well as it seems a very neutral amp that reflects the characteristics of the source. I'm pretty sure Tyell at Inner fidelity did a comparison of the 3 versions of 880 (32,250,600 ohm) which was very detailed and may give you some thoughts on which version to go for. From memory the 600 was slightly more refined than the 250 but there wasn't a lot in it (may be wrong on this as it is from memory). Hope this helps.


----------



## Arniesb

recondude said:


> I have the DT880 250 ohm. I listen at reasonably loud listening levels and find that I set the K5 on medium gain with the volume control set around 12 o'clock to 1 o'clock mostly. The sensitivity of the 880's is quite low and so they are harder to drive than my HD600's by some way. If I were buying the 600 ohm version I would make sure they could be returned in case the K5 doesn't drive them with authority. I do find the 880's to be a good match with the K5 but then again all my headphones pair well as it seems a very neutral amp that reflects the characteristics of the source.


 Can you tell me something about soundstage? Wide, airy?


----------



## recondude

arniesb said:


> Can you tell me something about soundstage? Wide, airy?


 

 I just edited my post reference a comparison Tyell at Inner fidelity did. He does a brief summary of each version. I don't always agree with how he hears things but I do with his thoughts on the 250 ohm. I personally find they have a wide soundstage (far more so than HD600) which is airy. They really pick out details in the higher frequencies but not to the point of being shrill or sibilant (as I found when demo'ing T70's). They have great clarity and resolution but are in my view clinical. It's for this clarity that I usually reach for them to listen to films and for gaming over say the HD600's as I can hear little details in the background that aren't as apparent with other cans. The bass is certainly present, decays quickly and extends down well although can be a little loose. In terms of music I love them with anything guitar driven but prefer the HD600's for mid centric stuff, jazz and classical. Strangely I prefer the 880's for anything more electronic based e.g. ambient (that may be because of the clarity) but not bass driven. I have the premium edition which are probably the most comfortable headphones I own (the clamping pressure is less than the pro version). The build quality is excellent except perhaps the cable which is a little inflexible. Although not removable it would take some doing to damage it at the entry point. Certainly in the U.K. there is a company that will mod them to have a removable cable. Anyway this is the link to inner fidelity:-
  
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/comparison-beyerdynamic-dt-880-32-ohm-dt-880-250-ohm-and-dt-880-600-ohm-headphones-page-2#dd6eS3fvxc0uvuWL.97


----------



## Arniesb

recondude said:


> I just edited my post reference a comparison Tyell at Inner fidelity did. He does a brief summary of each version. I don't always agree with how he hears things but I do with his thoughts on the 250 ohm. I personally find they have a wide soundstage (far more so than HD600) which is airy. They really pick out details in the higher frequencies but not to the point of being shrill or sibilant (as I found when demo'ing T70's). They have great clarity and resolution but are in my view clinical. It's for this clarity that I usually reach for them to listen to films and for gaming over say the HD600's as I can hear little details in the background that aren't as apparent with other cans. The bass is certainly present, decays quickly and extends down well although can be a little loose. In terms of music I love them with anything guitar driven but prefer the HD600's for mid centric stuff, jazz and classical. Strangely I prefer the 880's for anything more electronic based e.g. ambient (that may be because of the clarity) but not bass driven. I have the premium edition which are probably the most comfortable headphones I own (the clamping pressure is less than the pro version). The build quality is excellent except perhaps the cable which is a little inflexible. Although not removable it would take some doing to damage it at the entry point. Certainly in the U.K. there is a company that will mod them to have a removable cable. Anyway this is the link to inner fidelity:-
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/comparison-beyerdynamic-dt-880-32-ohm-dt-880-250-ohm-and-dt-880-600-ohm-headphones-page-2#dd6eS3fvxc0uvuWL.97


 I was asking about Fiio K5 soundstage...


----------



## recondude

arniesb said:


> I was asking about Fiio K5 soundstage...


 
 Oops my mistake. Trying to do to many things at once. Depends what it's being compared against. I find with the Fiio X7 that the K5 provides a wider, more 3 dimensional soundstage than the AM1 IEM module. It opens up the X7 but not to the level of my Littledot MK3 tube amp or my Beresford Capella SS amp. Same with my X3 second gen (although K5 pairing very similar to the X3 paired with E12A).


----------



## Arniesb

recondude said:


> Oops my mistake. Trying to do to many things at once. Depends what it's being compared against. I find with the Fiio X7 that the K5 provides a wider, more 3 dimensional soundstage than the AM1 IEM module. It opens up the X7 but not to the level of my Littledot MK3 tube amp or my Beresford Capella SS amp. Same with my X3 second gen (although K5 pairing very similar to the X3 paired with E12A).


No worries Happens to me when thinking about many things at the same time. Thanks.


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

Hey all,

I have the x7 and k5 and I am looking now for suggestions on a desktop setup to extend to an amp->speakers. Budget is $450 or so.

Any thoughts on a good pairing?


----------



## Luvdac

ab10 said:


> Well today I received my Fiio K5, My Imediate que here:
> 
> I have both E17k and X1 - Is it mandatory to use those supplied rubber spacer - because I found both products docked excellently without needed one. I mean very good tight fit.
> 
> ...


 
 As for your grounding problems, I have similr issues with equipment not made specifically for India. I usually overcome this by adding an extra length of wire, one end of which is attached to the backplate or bottom plate of the equipment in question (just loosen a screw on the body and screw the bare wire in tightly). Then cut off the supplied plug and attach all three wires to an Indian 3 pin plug (ground to ground pin and the other two to live and neutral pins) and Voila, you're done!


----------



## Luvdac

jeremylaurenson said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have the x7 and k5 and I am looking now for suggestions on a desktop setup to extend to an amp->speakers. Budget is $450 or so.
> 
> Any thoughts on a good pairing?


 
 Check out the audioengine line of powered speakers on amazon or if you want a really sweet sounding set up, the chinese qinpu tube amps and speakers. The Qinpu's are an absolute bargain from China direct  here http://www.china-hifi-audio.com/en/qinpu-desktop-amp-speakers-c-13 The A-6000 amp and VF 3.5 speakers will set you back 350$. I ordered my pair from them and it was quick and easy.


----------



## Ab10

luvdac said:


> As for your grounding problems, I have similr issues with equipment not made specifically for India. I usually overcome this by adding an extra length of wire, one end of which is attached to the backplate or bottom plate of the equipment in question (just loosen a screw on the body and screw the bare wire in tightly). Then cut off the supplied plug and attach all three wires to an Indian 3 pin plug (ground to ground pin and the other two to live and neutral pins) and Voila, you're done!


 
  
 Thanks for the suggestion / Idea - I think If I cut the AC Plug and use 6 Amp Indian AC plug then it will do the trick - Thanks for the help. (But I believe it loose the warranty)
  
 I post back my problem here at the post #92  and I Got reply from Joe (Fiio) at post #94 
  
 How is 'Double Insulated' benefit over Ground Signal Blockage ?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

ab10 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion / Idea - I think If I cut the AC Plug and use 6 Amp Indian AC plug then it will do the trick - Thanks for the help. (But I believe it loose the warranty)
> 
> I post back my problem here at the post #92  and I Got reply from Joe (Fiio) at post #94
> 
> How is 'Double Insulated' benefit over Ground Signal Blockage ?




It means that the whole power brick chassis is made of insulating plastic, so even if a ground fault occurs, there's no way anybody can get an electric shock from it... :tongue_smile:


----------



## Splungeworthy

Just took delivery from Amazon from All About Office.  I'm using my E10K as a DAC, line out to K5's RCA inputs. Hooked everything up and am getting bad low level static.  Checked all wires and everything looks ok.  I know the output from the E10K is ok because I normally hook up my powered speakers to the line out and it's dead quiet. Any ideas? Static appears no matter what the gain is set at. Using this with a Dell desktop computer. Tried it with all of my headphones, M50's-DT 990's-HD558's-static on all of them. It's like electrical interference, not really a hum (tried changing outlets just in case-no change).


----------



## Luvdac

ab10 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion / Idea - I think If I cut the AC Plug and use 6 Amp Indian AC plug then it will do the trick - Thanks for the help. (But I believe it loose the warranty)
> 
> I post back my problem here at the post #92  and I Got reply from Joe (Fiio) at post #94
> 
> How is 'Double Insulated' benefit over Ground Signal Blockage ?


 
 If you are worried about warranty then just attach the ground wire to a ground pin, insulate it with some electrical tape and put it naked(without plug) directly into the wall ground socket. Its a bit more risky this way! The ground helps also to remove that nasty buzz like feeling when you touch equipment which is not properly grounded. It wont give you a shock but in my opinion as far as audio goes it does affect the sound quality, double insulated or not. I think you can get an ok from Fiio on changing to an Indian plug yourself. Just ask them.
 Also if you have at least one piece of equipment in the chain properly grounded, then that should also take care of the problem.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

splungeworthy said:


> Just took delivery from Amazon from All About Office.  I'm using my E10K as a DAC, line out to K5's RCA inputs. Hooked everything up and am getting bad low level static.  Checked all wires and everything looks ok.  I know the output from the E10K is ok because I normally hook up my powered speakers to the line out and it's dead quiet. Any ideas? Static appears no matter what the gain is set at. Using this with a Dell desktop computer. Tried it with all of my headphones, M50's-DT 990's-HD558's-static on all of them. It's like electrical interference, not really a hum (tried changing outlets just in case-no change).




What do you get if you connect the K5 directly to your computer's headphone out?

Is Line In or Aux In selected on the K5's input selector?


----------



## Splungeworthy

Figured it out. It's my computer. I hooked everything up to my laptop, no problem. It seems as though the poor shielding on my desktop computer, combined with all of the internal electronics (power supply, graphics card, mechanical hard drives, etc.) is causing electrical interference with the K5. It's a shame, too, because on my laptop that thing sounded sweet, but I don't use that for music listening. What's really weird is when using the E10K alone I get no interference at all.  Oh well back it goes.


----------



## CFGamescape

Anyone who has had the E09k + E17 (non-K) compared the K5 + E17K? I'm wondering if the slight bump in output power would be worth upgrading to for a work setup. It would be driving the MrSpeakers Alpha Prime.


----------



## Dr Jekyll

cfgamescape said:


> Anyone who has had the E09k + E17 (non-K) compared the K5 + E17K? I'm wondering if the slight bump in output power would be worth upgrading to for a work setup. It would be driving the MrSpeakers Alpha Prime.


 
  
 Tried a friend's E09K with my Mad Dogs which should be about as hard to drive as the Alpha Prime. It was sufficient but you did find yourself getting closer and closer to max depending on the recording. You won't suffer without it, but having the K5 is a nice luxury. Going from the X3ii > K5 + X3ii was like the Mad Dogs receiving a new pair of lungs. A new pair of lungs with far greater volume.


----------



## sunny25

I cant use K5 with X5 1Gen....!!!
  
 Btw, Can FiiO release new X5 1Gen FW for making support K5?


----------



## Ultrainferno

sunny25 said:


> I cant use K5 with X5 1Gen....!!!
> 
> Btw, Can FiiO release new X5 1Gen FW for making support K5?


 
  
 Even if it would be possible (cfr usb, fw) I doubt they will as the original X5 is no longer available and dates back to early 2014


----------



## ClassicGOD

sunny25 said:


> I cant use K5 with X5 1Gen....!!!
> 
> Btw, Can FiiO release new X5 1Gen FW for making support K5?


 
 Do not try to force your X5 on the K5!
  
 X5 uses normal micro-USB port and is incompatible with K5.K5 uses 11pin micro-USB plug and can damage your X5 if forced!
  
 The only way to use K5 with X5 is to use X5's line out to connect to line in on the back of the K5


----------



## CH23

sunny25 said:


> I cant use K5 with X5 1Gen....!!!
> 
> Btw, Can FiiO release new X5 1Gen FW for making support K5?


 
 read the manual that comes with the K5. or this thread. the device is physically incompatible to dock on the K5...
  


classicgod said:


> Do not try to force your X5 on the K5!
> 
> X5 uses normal micro-USB port and is incompatible with K5.K5 uses 11pin micro-USB plug and can damage your X5 if forced!
> 
> The only way to use K5 with X5 is to use X5's line out to connect to line in on the back of the K5


 

 even says so in the manual.


----------



## sunny25

Thanks for suggestion.
  
 I've read manual and known X5 iGen can't use with K5 dock.
 But, It's great If this solution can use together by FW update.


----------



## CH23

sunny25 said:


> Thanks for suggestion.
> 
> I've read manual and known X5 iGen can't use with K5 dock.
> But, It's great If this solution can use together by FW update.




Not possible. The micro usb port is different. 
X5 = 5pin micro usb
X5II, X3II, X7 = 11 Pin micro USB


----------



## Ab10

Is it possible to use 'Dock In' Feature with compatible Fiio DAP with K5 with OTG Cable ? Asking this because Micro To Micro USB cable is not found most of the region.
  
 Fiio DAP (Compatible with K5) -> Micro USB cable that come with the DAP -> OTG Cable -> 'Dock In' Port at the back of the Fiio K5. 
  
 Now raise the question why I want to look for 'Dock In' cable when I can easily Dock on the Top of the K5, Because I find other than X7 it is very hard to navigate the player when Dock on the Top with 2/2.5 inch screen....which involves to play/pause/skip/forward/choose different album etc etc.


----------



## CH23

ab10 said:


> Is it possible to use 'Dock In' Feature with compatible Fiio DAP with K5 with OTG Cable ? Asking this because Micro To Micro USB cable is not found most of the region.
> 
> Fiio DAP (Compatible with K5) -> Micro USB cable that come with the DAP -> OTG Cable -> 'Dock In' Port at the back of the Fiio K5.
> 
> Now raise the question why I want to look for 'Dock In' cable when I can easily Dock on the Top of the K5, Because I find other than X7 it is very hard to navigate the player when Dock on the Top with 2/2.5 inch screen....which involves to play/pause/skip/forward/choose different album etc etc.




I think you can only get it from FiiO (eventually??)


----------



## Shetzu

ch23 said:


> I think you can only get it from FiiO (eventually??)


 
 Yes only Fiio proprietary Usb 11 pin Male to 11 Pin Male cable will work which apparently is under manufacturing at Fiio. It would take some time for the cable to be available in the retailer end .


----------



## mikesale

So I have my K5 and my X5-II and I love the fit.
  
 What I don't understand is if there's a way to switch between playing files off the DAC and sync with computer without unplugging either the DAC or the USB cable... what am I missing?


----------



## CH23

mikesale said:


> So I have my K5 and my X5-II and I love the fit.
> 
> What I don't understand is if there's a way to switch between playing files off the DAC and sync with computer without unplugging either the DAC or the USB cable... what am I missing?


 

 can this be done with a regular USB cable? if not, then it isn't possible with the K5 either. you'll have to unplug and replug either the X5II, the USB cable on the K5 side, or the USB cable on the PC side.


----------



## CFGamescape

Just ordered K5 + E17K. Curious to see if it's any better than the E09K + E17. Will report back.


----------



## twiceboss

Guys, how u guys connect K5 and E17K?

 Tell me here


----------



## Ab10

twiceboss said:


> Guys, how u guys connect K5 and E17K?
> 
> Tell me here


 
  
 What kind of problem you are facing with ? Did you experience Bend Pin / Port ? 
  
 Just Dock at the Top - Both are most compatible for each other.


----------



## cleg

Made a first impressions video about K5

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOltIbV9OPY[/VIDEO]


----------



## kdub

Does anyone have the Beyerdynamic DT880 premium (600 ohm model)? I am considering these but wondering if the K5 has the power and authority to drive them with ease?  Also for those with this pair combo or have the DT880 can you comment on the sound.  Thanks.


----------



## emphazis

I will most likely demo K5 today, although I have 250Ohm Pro version of dt880 I'm very curious will there be any significant improvement over using just my lg g3 which already sounds great.
  
 I tried E18 with my dt880 yesterday and I thought it sounded fuller than with only lg g3, A lot of perceived difference was probably due to more volume. Usually even without an amp the lg g3 sounds clean and has adequate volume for compressed music tho.
  
 That's my main issue here as E18 costs almost the amount of what I paid for DT880. It's kind of ridiculous really, considering the real improvement you get is minor at best. (unless you're really hurting for more volume??)


----------



## kgs51

It's my understanding that if you want to connect the X7 to the K5 via USB cable that you need a cable that supports a mini usb port of 11 pins on both ends of the cable. Does such a cable exist. If, not can you purchase an adapter to convert the standard USB to mini usb of 11 pins.
  
 Thanks


----------



## twister6

kgs51 said:


> It's my understanding that if you want to connect the X7 to the K5 via USB cable that you need a cable that supports a mini usb port of 11 pins on both ends of the cable. Does such a cable exist. If, not can you purchase an adapter to convert the standard USB to mini usb of 11 pins.
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 This is a proprietary cable which provides an alternative way of connecting supported X-daps to K5 if they don't fit into a docking opening, like when you have a fancy case which you don't want to take off.  FiiO will be releasing this cable soon as an add-on accessory.


----------



## kgs51

twister6 said:


> This is a proprietary cable which provides an alternative way of connecting supported X-daps to K5 if they don't fit into a docking opening, like when you have a fancy case which you don't want to take off.  FiiO will be releasing this cable soon as an add-on accessory.


 

 Thanks for the info


----------



## kdub

Hi so the JDS O2 can provide 88mW if I paired it with the Beyerdynamics DT880 (600 ohm model). 

 DT-880s are rated 96 dB/mW at 600 ohms, so they need 79 mW of power to reach optimal performance. 

Alternatively if one prefers to listen at extraordinary volumes, JDS has The Element (140 mW @ 600 ohms). 

Question is what are the specs of the K5. Does it match the The Element ? I want to drive these DT880 to their full sonic potential in terms of quality and not so much in volume as I listen to my music at modest dB.


----------



## mindbomb

kdub said:


> Hi so the JDS O2 can provide 88mW if I paired it with the Beyerdynamics DT880 (600 ohm model).
> 
> DT-880s are rated 96 dB/mW at 600 ohms, so they need 79 mW of power to reach optimal performance.
> 
> ...


 
 It can do around 80mw at 600 ohms like an O2. Exactly how much power you get depends on the dac and the gain setting and the volume settings.
  
 The power rating doesn't tell you anything about quality, just loudness. The dt 880 is 96db with 1mw, and 115db with 80mw. You usually want at least around 110db, in case you listen to something averaging -30db volume, so you will still be able to get that 80db average. -30db is sorta a worst case scenario, -10db I think is most typical nowadays. With that type of content, even 1mw will suffice. So you can see that there isn't really a hard cut off point. 110db is a good rule of thumb to make sure it is very unlikely that you will ever run out of volume, but it's not necessarily the end of the world if you have less.


----------



## kdub

mindbomb said:


> It can do around 80mw at 600 ohms like an O2. Exactly how much power you get depends on the dac and the gain setting and the volume settings.
> 
> The power rating doesn't tell you anything about quality, just loudness. The dt 880 is 96db with 1mw, and 115db with 80mw. You usually want at least around 110db, in case you listen to something averaging -30db volume, so you will still be able to get that 80db average. -30db is sorta a worst case scenario, -10db I think is most typical nowadays. With that type of content, even 1mw will suffice. So you can see that there isn't really a hard cut off point. 110db is a good rule of thumb to make sure it is very unlikely that you will ever run out of volume, but it's not necessarily the end of the world if you have less.


 

 If I understand correctly pairing the DT880 600 ohm with K5 and X7, the volume knob will be turned up near it's upper limits around the approximate 90% range?  If anyone has this exact pairing I love to hear your comments.


----------



## mindbomb

kdub said:


> If I understand correctly pairing the DT880 600 ohm with K5 and X7, the volume knob will be turned up near it's upper limits around the approximate 90% range?  If anyone has this exact pairing I love to hear your comments.


 
 It should work. It looks like it's capable of doing over 110db with every dap/dac that docks except the x5 II, with high gain. And that's generally the standard people look for.


----------



## FiiO

*Different ways of connecting FiiO K5 and X-series players & other common playing methods*
  
 1.Work as an exclusive docking amplifier for FiiO X-series players: connect the X1/X3II/X5II/X7 to the K5 through its docking connector.
  
 2.Work as a desktop USB DAC amplifier: connect the X3II/X5II/X7/E17K in USB DAC mode (or in USB input mode for E17K) to the K5 through its docking connector, then connect the K5 to the computer with the supplied USB Type B cable.
  
  
 3. Work as a pure desktop amplifier: connect your computer, phone, player or other audio source to the LINE IN of the K5 with a RCA audio cable.
  
 4. For better signal transmission: connect the X5II/X7 to the K5 through its docking connector, then output via the double 3.5mm Balanced Line out port at the back of the K5 to a desktop amplifier/headphone amplifier that has an XLR input port.
  
 5. For music file transfer: connect the X1/X3II/X5II/X7 in USB Storage mode (not required for the X1) to the K5 through its docking connector, then connect the K5 to the computer via USB and transfer music files from the computer to the player directly.
  
 Below image shows the two common ways of how to connect the K5.

  

  
  
  
 Notes:
  
 1. The DOCK IN port at the back of the K5 has the same function of the docking connector. It’s designed for the situation where the player cannot be connected properly through the docking connector when wearing a clear plastic case or leather case (the stickers will not matter).
  
 2. The K5 itself has no decoding function. But when docked with a FiiO player (X3II/X5II/X7) or E17K, it can help connect the player/DAC to the computer via USB, while the player/DAC works as a decoder and transfer the decoded signals to the K5 for amplification. On Windows system, you need to install the FiiO USB DAC driver before using a X-series player as DAC. There’s no driver required for Mac OS or Linux system (but please make sure to set the player as default output device in the “sound preference settings” after the connection).
  
 And no matter how you connect the K5, remember to always power the K5 with the supplied power adapter. It's recommended to firstly connect the adapter to the Power In port of the K5 before plugging it to an AC Power outlet.
  
 More playing methods to be discovered. Buy one now to start the exploration!
  
  
 List of the authorized FiiO sellers: http://fiio.net/en/stores
  
  
  
 Different ways of connecting FiiO K5 and X-series players:


----------



## Shetzu

fiio said:


> *Different ways of connecting FiiO K5 and X-series players & other common playing methods*
> 
> 1.Work as an exclusive docking amplifier for FiiO X-series players: connect the X1/X3II/X5II/X7 to the K5 through its docking connector.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice Guide except you have mentioned in your Notes about Dock In Port at the back. How is that to be used without a proper 11 pin male to 11 pin male micro USB cable.


----------



## CH23

> Originally Posted by ****zu /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nice Guide except you have mentioned in your Notes about Dock In Port at the back. How is that to be used without a proper 11 pin male to 11 pin male micro USB cable.


 

 magic, patience, and an additional fee?
  
  
 EDIT: holy ****. your username gets wordfiltered. that's epic.


----------



## Shetzu

ch23 said:


> magic, patience, and an additional fee?
> 
> 
> EDIT: holy ****. your username gets wordfiltered. that's epic.


 
 Yes patience is the word. 
 I too have been seeing my name being word filtered. I have written to the moderators to look into it.


----------



## twister6

> Originally Posted by ****zu /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Maybe you need to change your screen name to Schiitzu?


----------



## Shetzu

twister6 said:


> Maybe you need to change your screen name to Schiitzu?


 
 Now this is better.


----------



## yoyorast10

What cable do I need to connect a mojo to this?


----------



## FiiO

shetzu said:


> > Nice Guide except you have mentioned in your Notes about Dock In Port at the back. How is that to be used without a proper 11 pin male to 11 pin male micro USB cable.


 
 Hi Shezu ,thanks for your kind suggestion, actually we are making the 11 pin male to 11 pin male micro USB cable now ,once it is ready , we will upgrade this guide, thanks again.


----------



## Shetzu

fiio said:


> Hi Shezu ,thanks for your kind suggestion, actually we are making the 11 pin male to 11 pin male micro USB cable now ,once it is ready , we will upgrade this guide, thanks again.


 
 Thanks that will be wonderful. I do not want to keep removing my leather case of my dap and the portable bands to dock the Dap.This cable will surely be an  advantage.


----------



## kdub

fiio said:


> *Different ways of connecting FiiO K5 and X-series players & other common playing methods*
> 
> 1.Work as an exclusive docking amplifier for FiiO X-series players: connect the X1/X3II/X5II/X7 to the K5 through its docking connector.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Regarding #4. Can you explain in more lengths how to use the K5 in a balanced connection? A photo or image will greatly help if available.


----------



## FiiO

kdub said:


> > *4. For better signal transmission: connect the X5II/X7 to the K5 through its docking connector, then output via the double 3.5mm Balanced Line out port at the back of the K5 to a desktop amplifier/headphone amplifier that has an XLR input port.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hi kdub, here is the image for your reference :


----------



## FiiO

yoyorast10 said:


> What cable do I need to connect a mojo to this?


 
 Hi yoyorast10, you may use 3.5mm-RCA audio cable to connect a mojo.


----------



## showme99

yoyorast10 said:


> What cable do I need to connect a mojo to this?



Maybe you could use a 3.5mm-to-RCA cable? Connect the 3.5mm end of the cable to the headphone jack of the Mojo, and plug the RCA end of the cable into the Line-in jacks on the back of the K5. Then, move the K5 input selector switch to "Line," and put the Mojo in Line-out mode.


----------



## loudspl

For a 16 ohm load, does this K5 amp output 1.7w *per *channel or 1.7w combined total? (TPA6120A2 specs.)
  
 Using this to power those bassy cans, JVC HA-SZ2000


----------



## yoyorast10

fiio said:


> Hi yoyorast10, you may use 3.5mm-RCA audio cable to connect a mojo.


 
  
  
   Quote:


showme99 said:


> Maybe you could use a 3.5mm-to-RCA cable? Connect the 3.5mm end of the cable to the headphone jack of the Mojo, and plug the RCA end of the cable into the Line-in jacks on the back of the K5. Then, move the K5 input selector switch to "Line," and put the Mojo in Line-out mode.


 
  
 Thanks for the help.


----------



## jamato8

yoyorast10 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thanks for the help.


 

 Give the K5 time to burn in. Driving the AKG K7xx without a problem and sounding good while doing it.


----------



## sglords

is there a reason why k5 use 3.5mm instead xlr for balanced output ?
 isnt xlr to xlr more common for cabling ?


----------



## FiiO

loudspl said:


> For a 16 ohm load, does this K5 amp output 1.7w *per *channel or 1.7w combined total? (TPA6120A2 specs.)
> 
> Using this to power those bassy cans, JVC HA-SZ2000


 
 Hi louspl , It is 1.7W per channel.


----------



## Dr Jekyll

jamato8 said:


> Give the K5 time to burn in. Driving the AKG K7xx without a problem and sounding good while doing it.


 
 It's solid state...What would burning in do?


----------



## jamato8

dr jekyll said:


> It's solid state...What would burning in do?


 

 Nothing at all for some. For others, they can hear the difference. It is all up to you.


----------



## t258jgn

fiio said:


> Hi kdub, here is the image for your reference :


 
  
  
  
 Can anyone show me the pin-out for the Balanced Cable?
  
 I have asked someone to custom make the cable but when I use with X5 Gen2, no sound comes out from my Amp
  
 The cable is made using
 Belden Star Quad 1804A Cable BLACK(2 Mtr) + Neutrik NC3MXX-B Gold XLR Male + Lumberg 3.5mm 4 Pole Male Connnector


----------



## mikesale

t258jgn said:


> .
> Can anyone show me the pin-out for the Balanced Cable?
> 
> I have asked someone to custom make the cable but when I use with X5 Gen2, no sound comes out from my Amp
> ...



I believe if you read carefully, only the X7 supports the balanced outputs


----------



## Ultrainferno

mikesale said:


> I believe if you read carefully, only the X7 supports the balanced outputs


 
  
 Doesn't it also do the X5SG on balanced? Haven't tried though
 EDIT: For better signal transmission: connect the *X5II/X7* to the K5 through its docking connector, then output via the double3.5mm Balanced Line out port at the back of the K5 to a desktop amplifier/headphone amplifier that has an *XLR input port*.


----------



## kdub

ultrainferno said:


> Doesn't it also do the X5SG on balanced? Haven't tried though
> EDIT: For better signal transmission: connect the *X5II/X7* to the K5 through its docking connector, then output via the double3.5mm Balanced Line out port at the back of the K5 to a desktop amplifier/headphone amplifier that has an *XLR input port*.


 

 i'm confused with the whole Balanced setup with the K5. If i understand correctly you can't plug in your balance headphone to the K5 and listen directly?  You have to cable out to another amplifier that allows you to plug in your balance headphones?


----------



## Ultrainferno

kdub said:


> i'm confused with the whole Balanced setup with the K5. If i understand correctly you can't plug in your balance headphone to the K5 and listen directly?  You have to cable out to another amplifier that allows you to plug in your balance headphones?




Yes. Fiio never said it was a Headphone out.


----------



## kdub

ultrainferno said:


> Yes. Fiio never said it was a Headphone out.


 

 I guess i got the wrong impression.  So the K5 is just a dock/bridge for the X7/DAP to another amp for a balance setup.  Quite disappointing. So i guess i'll have to buy another amp if I want to use balance headphones with the X7 acting as a DAC.  Not understanding the benefit of adding the K5. Why not just connect X7 to the balanced AMP and skip the middle K5 piece? Less clutter.


----------



## Shetzu

Understand the proprietary Micro USB 11 pin male to Micro USB 11 pin male cable will be launched by Fiio in April.


----------



## t258jgn

ultrainferno said:


> Doesn't it also do the X5SG on balanced? Haven't tried though
> EDIT: For better signal transmission: connect the *X5II/X7* to the K5 through its docking connector, then output via the double3.5mm Balanced Line out port at the back of the K5 to a desktop amplifier/headphone amplifier that has an *XLR input port*.


 
  
  
 I've also read Balanced Out for X5II & X7


----------



## sglords

so does balanced line out work on active speaker?


----------



## kgs51

I found a 5 pcs micro usb male to micro usb male cable for sale on Ebay. Will this be sufficient to connect my X7 to K5 through the micro usb ports.


----------



## Ab10

kgs51 said:


> I found a 5 pcs micro usb male to micro usb male cable for sale on Ebay. Will this be sufficient to connect my X7 to K5 through the micro usb ports.


 
  
 Maybe not....Normal Micro USB got 5 pin config where 'Dock In' need 11 Pin to function (recognize as the player and pass though the sound) . - If the price is not too High you may buy one and check yourself.
  
 It will defiantly start charging the X7 once you connect via 'Dock In' port at the back of K5


----------



## kdub

osirissk said:


> What I basically wanted to say, in a much much shorter version was - What do you expect from K5? Do you need it? Does it make sense for your audio equipment? You know what are the feature of K5 - are they worth the money to you?
> 
> Finally - let's admit it - X7 docked in K5 just looks cool. It's very hard to resist buying it even though the SQ improvement may be subtle




Is it possible to use the K5 purely as a dock only for the X7 and connect a tube amp to the K5 for the amplification part? This looks better than connecting the X7 directly to an OTL tube amp.


----------



## OSiRiSsk

kdub said:


> Is it possible to use the K5 purely as a dock only for the X7 and connect a tube amp to the K5 for the amplification part? This looks better than connecting the X7 directly to an OTL tube amp.


 
 This is good question and the answer also interest me. I'd like to use K5 for its charging purposes, but use AM1 as amplifier since it sounds better to my ears AND there is noise when using K5.


----------



## cheznous

kdub said:


> Is it possible to use the K5 purely as a dock only for the X7 and connect a tube amp to the K5 for the amplification part? This looks better than connecting the X7 directly to an OTL tube amp.




Well you have to use line out to the tube amp which works. 
However I find the K5 tends to cause a lot of interference when connected to tubes. 
Works better just using line out from X7 into tube amp.


----------



## kdub

cheznous said:


> Well you have to use line out to the tube amp which works.
> However I find the K5 tends to cause a lot of interference when connected to tubes.
> Works better just using line out from X7 into tube amp.




Thanks for the answer but is this the only way? Have to admit it won't win any elegance awards lol


----------



## Ultrainferno

cheznous said:


> Well you have to use line out to the tube amp which works.
> However I find the K5 tends to cause a lot of interference when connected to tubes.
> Works better just using line out from X7 into tube amp.







kdub said:


> Thanks for the answer but is this the only way? Have to admit it won't win any elegance awards lol




I tested it this week with 3 different tube amps. No interference, hum or noise whatsoever


----------



## kdub

ultrainferno said:


> I tested it this week with 3 different tube amps. No interference, hum or noise whatsoever




How did you set it up exactly to the tube amp from K5? RCA out from K5 (thought these were just for pre- amp purposes) to RCA input on tube amp?


----------



## Ultrainferno

kdub said:


> How did you set it up exactly to the tube amp from K5? RCA out from K5 (thought these were just for pre- amp purposes) to RCA input on tube amp?


 
  
 That is exactly how


----------



## kdub

ultrainferno said:


> That is exactly how




Thanks, I guess the RCA outputs are not just for pre-amp to speakers then.


----------



## Shetzu

Today a strange thing happpened. Suddenly while  plugging the K5 to the supplied power adapter it started making strange sound of clicking. Like some relay sound from inside like a clock. When I turned the Volume knob switch to ON mode the red light flashes in ressonance with the clicking sound coming from inside and does not power ON.

I  have sent a mail to distributor Origin Games for exchange/refund.


----------



## CH23

shetzu said:


> Today a strange thing happpened. Suddenly while  plugging the K5 to the supplied power adapter it started making strange sound of clicking. Like some relay sound from inside like a clock. When I turned the Volume knob switch to ON mode the red light flashes in ressonance with the clicking sound coming from inside and does not power ON.
> 
> I  have sent a mail to distributor Origin Games for exchange/refund.


 

 tried unplugging the unit and power adapter?


----------



## Shetzu

ch23 said:


> tried unplugging the unit and power adapter?


 
 Yes I unplugged it and tried plugging it again but the same issue is there


----------



## CH23

shetzu said:


> Yes I unplugged it and tried plugging it again but the same issue is there


 

 definitely broken then...


----------



## Shetzu

ch23 said:


> definitely broken then...


 
 Yeah. I have sent a mail for exchange/refund to distributor. Hoping to hear from them today.


----------



## t258jgn

ultrainferno said:


> Doesn't it also do the X5SG on balanced? Haven't tried though
> EDIT: For better signal transmission: connect the *X5II/X7* to the K5 through its docking connector, then output via the double3.5mm Balanced Line out port at the back of the K5 to a desktop amplifier/headphone amplifier that has an *XLR input port*.


 
  
 On Fiio K5 product page indicate X5 II can also be used for Balanced Out.
  
 But mine cannot.
  
 Why?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Wrong wiring maybe?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

t258jgn said:


> fiio said:
> 
> 
> > Hi kdub, here is the image for your reference :
> ...




Sorry for the late reply.

Well this doesn't sound right. The balanced output of the K5 is 6 poles spread over two connectors (left port: left channel +, left channel -, ground; right port: right channel +, right channel -, ground). It sounds like you're trying to adapt this to an amp accepting four pole input (left channel +, left channel -, right channel +, right channel - only).

Please consult the manual of your amp for the full pinout of your XLR input(s). Meanwhile here is the pinout of the K5's balanced outputs:
*Two* ports for *3 pole* 3.5mm male connector.
For left channel male connector:
Tip: left +
Ring: left -
Sleeve: ground
For right channel male connector:
Tip: right +
Right: right -
Sleeve: ground

Please present this complete specification for the K5 together with that for your amp to your DIY builder to build the appropriate adapter cable, thanks.

Best regards,
Joe


----------



## Ab10

shetzu said:


> Today a strange thing happpened. Suddenly while  plugging the K5 to the supplied power adapter it started making strange sound of clicking. Like some relay sound from inside like a clock. When I turned the Volume knob switch to ON mode the red light flashes in ressonance with the clicking sound coming from inside and does not power ON.
> 
> I  have sent a mail to distributor Origin Games for exchange/refund.


 
  
 I strongly doubt -  this is the issue which generate only when the adopter (power brick) provisioned for 3 Pole but the supplied AC Plug only have 2 pole. Actually the supplied one indeed 3 pin but only usable when user situated at France - Not India.
  
 Please post any update or difficulty about replacing the product....So we can learn.


----------



## Shetzu

ab10 said:


> I strongly doubt -  this is the issue which generate only when the adopter (power brick) provisioned for 3 Pole but the supplied AC Plug only have 2 pole. Actually the supplied one indeed 3 pin but only usable when user situated at France - Not India.
> 
> Please post any update or difficulty about replacing the product....So we can learn.


 
 I sent the unit back to distributor who tried it and had no issues. Finally I came to the conclusion it has got nothing to do with 3 pin plug adapter or 2 pin plug adapter. Apparently I had plugged the unit to multi socket Belkin Extension chord which has spike control. Si I feel their may have been spike in electricity which may have caused this issue.
 THe distributor used my unit under watch for 3 days and found no problems. Today he is sending it back to me.


----------



## Ab10

shetzu said:


> I sent the unit back to distributor who tried it and had no issues. Finally I came to the conclusion it has got nothing to do with 3 pin plug adapter or 2 pin plug adapter. Apparently I had plugged the unit to multi socket Belkin Extension chord which has spike control. Si I feel their may have been spike in electricity which may have caused this issue.
> THe distributor used my unit under watch for 3 days and found no problems. Today he is sending it back to me.


 
  
 Thanks for the update.
  
 Glad To know the fact and actually relieved - I'm also using the Belkin Spike Strip - Hope I may not face the same issue.
  
 Though I insert flat metal sheet which goes to directly to Ground Pin hole of the Belkin Strip and the rest in the contact of the French Ground pole area....better than nothing...I presume.


----------



## FiiO

Now we are looking for 5 reviewers to test our incoming Multifunctional Bluetooth Remote Controller RM1, TO be the first one to get hands on FiiO RM1
  
 Warmly join us here : http://www.head-fi.org/t/803141/be-the-first-one-to-get-hands-on-fiio-rm1-multifunctional-bluetooth-remote-controller#post_12457908


----------



## Shetzu

ab10 said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Glad To know the fact and actually relieved - I'm also using the Belkin Spike Strip - Hope I may not face the same issue.
> 
> Though I insert flat metal sheet which goes to directly to Ground Pin hole of the Belkin Strip and the rest in the contact of the French Ground pole area....better than nothing...I presume.


 
 I suggest avoid the Belkin strip with spike controller. It may create issues like I faced. I am going to use the same strip by connecting it to my battery backup APC. Since battery power supply will give proper current without noise.


----------



## kdub

When the X7 is docked to the K5, i noticed i have to manually power ON the X7 BEFORE I turn on the K5, otherwise it doesn't work.  Has anyone experience similar?  What exactly is the official operating instructions from FiiO to turn X7 on/off while docked to K5?


----------



## RedJohn456

kdub said:


> When the X7 is docked to the K5, i noticed i have to manually power ON the X7 BEFORE I turn on the K5, otherwise it doesn't work.  Has anyone experience similar?  What exactly is the official operating instructions from FiiO to turn X7 on/off while docked to K5?


 

 Oh yeah, it shows a charging indicator only when you do that? Not gonna lie its a PITA


----------



## cheznous

ultrainferno said:


> I tested it this week with 3 different tube amps. No interference, hum or noise whatsoever


 

 Mine definitely hums but it is not that loud and when playing music it is not noticeable.
 But I accept my tube amp is possibly more prone to interference as they were plugged into nearby sockets as well.
 The tube amp is the Icon HP8.


----------



## jamato8

kdub said:


> When the X7 is docked to the K5, i noticed i have to manually power ON the X7 BEFORE I turn on the K5, otherwise it doesn't work.  Has anyone experience similar?  What exactly is the official operating instructions from FiiO to turn X7 on/off while docked to K5?


 

 With the X7 hooked up the the K5, as soon as I turn the K5 on, with the X7 off, the X7 starts its turn on cycle.


----------



## kdub

jamato8 said:


> With the X7 hooked up the the K5, as soon as I turn the K5 on, with the X7 off, the X7 starts its turn on cycle.




Strange doesn't work for me. When you say hooked up do you mean docked?


----------



## jamato8

kdub said:


> Strange doesn't work for me. When you say hooked up do you mean docked?


 

 Yes, docked.


----------



## kdub

jamato8 said:


> Yes, docked.


 

 Ok this K5 on/off operation is very odd.  When I have the X7 docked (X7 is in power off state), turning the K5 knob ON does not turn on the X7.  When I turn OFF the K5 knob the X7 will power ON.   
  
 If I turn the K5 knob OFF while the X7 is still in powered ON state, it will ask me if I want to shut down the X7.  This operation I understand but the above step makes no sense to me.
  
 For those with the X7 + K5 pair, do you experience the same phenomenon?


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

kdub said:


> Ok this K5 on/off operation is very odd.  When I have the X7 docked (X7 is in power off state), turning the K5 knob ON does not turn on the X7.  When I turn OFF the K5 knob the X7 will power ON.
> 
> If I turn the K5 knob OFF while the X7 is still in powered ON state, it will ask me if I want to shut down the X7.  This operation I understand but the above step makes no sense to me.
> 
> For those with the X7 + K5 pair, do you experience the same phenomenon?


 
 Hi, kdub.
  
 To be honest, at present, the K5 just can control power state of the X1, X3II, X5II and E17K (turning it on and off in tandem with the K5), but not X7 which is running the Android system different with other products.  Our software engineers are trying the best to analyse this problem.


----------



## CH23

fiio-shadow said:


> Hi, kdub.
> 
> To be honest, at present, the K5 just can control power state of the X1, X3II, X5II and E17K (turning it on and off in tandem with the K5), but not X7 which is running the Android system different with other products.  Our software engineers are trying the best to analyse this problem.


 

 the issue is that it's sending a request for shutdown signal, but the user has to tell the device wether to do this or not, quite like pressing the off button on the side.


----------



## kdub

I've noticed recently the pulsar light doesn't "pulsing" when it's docked to the K5. It was working but recently stopped. I've checked all settings and still not working. The pulsar light stays lit even though pulsing is selected. Not a big deal but strange it stopped working and as long as no hardware issues then I can ignore this. 

Has anyone experienced the same ?


----------



## CH23

kdub said:


> I've noticed recently the pulsar light doesn't "pulsing" when it's docked to the K5. It was working but recently stopped. I've checked all settings and still not working. The pulsar light stays lit even though pulsing is selected. Not a big deal but strange it stopped working and as long as no hardware issues then I can ignore this.
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same ?




Do you have selected it to blink when charging?


----------



## kdub

ch23 said:


> Do you have selected it to blink when charging?




Yes as mentioned I've checked all settings. Maybe I need to do a factory reset on the X7? Something buggered up and I hope it's only software.


----------



## mindbomb

does this amp have a muting relay? It doesn't have a pop on start up, right?


----------



## showme99

mindbomb said:


> does this amp have a muting relay? It doesn't have a pop on start up, right?


Correct. No pop on startup.


----------



## FiiO

Here we would love to share The X7 eco system,let’s introduce them one by one to you:
  


1. LC-X7A (Slide-in leatherette case)
 2. LC-X7B (Real leather slide-in case)
 3. DK1 (Multifunction Dock)
 4. RM1 (Multifunctional Bluetooth Remote Controller)
 5. Protective stopper 
 6. AM2 (Medium power type)
 7. AM5 (High-power type)
 8. AM3 (Balanced type)
 9. AM1 (IEM type)
 10. AM0 (Non-amped module )
 11. X7 
 12. ST-X7 (Embossed stickers)
 13. PF-X7 (Tempered glass screen protector)
 14. Clear case
 15. K5 (Docking Headphone Amplifier)


----------



## kgs51

fiio said:


> Here we would love to share The X7 eco system,let’s introduce them one by one to you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 When will the RM-1 be available for sale in the USA.


----------



## CH23

fiio said:


> Here we would love to share The X7 eco system,let’s introduce them one by one to you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 nice line up 
  
 the protective stopper, where does that go? instead of an amp module, or below the AM0?
  
 and what about cases with the AM0?


----------



## showme99

fiio said:


> Here we would love to share [COLOR=141823]The X7 eco system,let’s introduce them one by one to you:[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So is the DK1 - Multifunction Dock, basically a charging stand? Does it do anything that the K5 does not?

Also, what is the purpose of the AM0 - Non-amped module? Is this for folks who prefer to use a separate portable amp with the X7? I always thought that you could just bypass the connected amp module by using the line-out port.


----------



## CH23

showme99 said:


> So is the DK1 - Multifunction Dock, basically a charging stand? Does it do anything that the K5 does not?
> 
> Also, what is the purpose of the AM0 - Non-amped module? Is this for folks who prefer to use a separate portable amp with the X7? I always thought that you could just bypass the connected amp module by using the line-out port.


 
  
  
 the DK1 is indeed a charging stand. but it also has a line out port.
  
 http://fiio.net/en/products/26

 [*NOTE: THE FOLLOWING IS SPECULATION*]
 i believe that the idea is to sell future X7's with the AM0, as a lot of people will pick the AM2 or AM5 or AM3 or AM2 instead of the AM1. saves FiiO a bit of money, saves you a bit of money (possibly)
  
 also reduces size and weight of the device, which, when strapped onto your dac/amp of choice, is nice.

 [*NOTE: THE ABOVE IS SPECULATION*]


----------



## Ab10

Now my question is -
  
  
 Is this DK1 is the much anticipated device which can help compatible Fiio Products connect at the back of the 'Dock IN' port of the K5  ? So user don't need to Dock at the Top of the K5 ?


----------



## DeLaw

ab10 said:


> Now my question is -
> 
> 
> Is this DK1 is the much anticipated device which can help compatible Fiio Products connect at the back of the 'Dock IN' port of the K5  ? So user don't need to Dock at the Top of the K5 ?


 

 No. They were going to make a cable for that but I have not heard anything about that yet. Also I gave up on finding one somewhere  else.


----------



## FiiO

kgs51 said:


> > When will the RM-1 be available for sale in the USA.


 
 kgs51,
  
 The purchase link of RM1 on Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-Multifunctional-Bluetooth-Remote-Controller/dp/B01F2I638C/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1462851983&sr=1-1&keywords=FiiO+RM1
  
 Our sales agent will have it on stock soon.
  
 Thanks,


----------



## FiiO

ch23 said:


> fiio said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
 Hi CH23,

 Protective stopper is used to connect with the X7 Main body, which will have dust proof protection. 
  
 Here is the introduction of AM0: http://fiio.net/en/products/49#AM0
  
 Thanks,


----------



## mindbomb

I'm having trouble interpreting the distortion graphs on the specifications page. It looks like distortion is going down as gain is increased. Why is that? Is the load impedance being increased? What impedance was used for each graph?


----------



## FiiO

There's no direct correlation between the Gain and distortion. The graph is made based on the measured value that we get from testingAnd the load impedance is 32 ohm for each graph.


----------



## vadergr

Hello all.
  
 I am considering to buy the Fiio k5 and perhaps pair it with the Fiio x1 and i have some questions.
  
 1) Does the Fiio K5 have a gain option ?
 2) The Fiio X1 is not a standalone DAC . What is the difference/benefit when docked to the K5 besides as a music source ? If i feed with music the K5 from the usb (foobar from the pc) when the X1 will be docked will it matter .Perhaps it will use X1's internal dac ? 
 3) Any issues with the K5 i should know about ? I read some weeks back that the first batches had some issues , but i can't recall them.
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

vadergr said:


> 2) The Fiio X1 is not a standalone DAC . What is the difference/benefit when docked to the K5 besides as a music source ? If i feed with music the K5 from the usb (foobar from the pc) when the X1 will be docked will it matter .Perhaps it will use X1's internal dac ?


 
  


> _Originally Posted by *FiiO-Shadow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif_
> 
> *When the X1 is docked with the K5, it just works as a DAP, and transfers the line out signal (analogue signal) to the K5 by the dock connector. *


----------



## CH23

vadergr said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am considering to buy the Fiio k5 and perhaps pair it with the Fiio x1 and i have some questions.
> 
> ...


 

 1: yes
 2: no, the X1 can not be used as a DAC.
 3: it is possible that with a case on your X1, the connection to the K5 isn't perfect.


----------



## Ab10

vadergr said:


> ......What is the difference/benefit when docked to the K5 besides as a music source ? If i feed with music the K5 from the usb (foobar from the pc) when the X1 will be docked will it matter .Perhaps it will use X1's internal dac ?
> ........


 
  
 Benefit to Dock X1 over K5 is :
  
 You can drive high impedance headphone upto 300 ohm with proper authority which is not possible via X1's headphone jack....
  
 ...and you can't feed music via USB with Foobar from your PC unless you docked following Fiio products E17k / X3 (ii) / X5 (ii) or X7 .  
  
 If you connect X1 when docked over K5 it will mount Micro SD Card at your PC for Music Transfer needs...needless to say it will charge the device too.


----------



## JWolf

Does the power supply for the K5 work in the US & the UK?


----------



## jamato8

jwolf said:


> Does the power supply for the K5 work in the US & the UK?


 

 You have to get the right plug but the PS will work from 100 to 240 AC.


----------



## thekorsen

Probably going to be the proud owner of one of these soon. Just a question about the top port though, if another "non compatible" dac is plugged in, say an e18, would it still do nice things? Like perhaps acting as a big usb cord and route input to the dac, letting you then just connect it to the amp's line in via a 3.5 connector? Or even just charge it if it is plugged into the charging port of the e18? And if the charging bit works, would it override a signal into the audio in.
  
 Weird questions, just curious.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Don't quote me on this, but if you set the K5's input selector to Line, plug the K5's port connector to the E18's data port, the PC to the K5's USB input port, and the E18's line out port to the K5's RCA line input ports, the combo MAY work as you hope. h34r:

Of course, just plugging the E18 directly to the PC via USB cable would be much simpler and functionally equivalent :rolleyes:


----------



## thekorsen

OH, I'm stupid. Didn't notice the switch between line in and dock. Duh. Thought fiio implemented some sort of smart connector system thing that only their line of amps would be able to utilize fully.
  
 Hum...well, if I got a micro female to male extender to plug onto the port and then the e18, that would leave room for the other micro usb charge port to be connected and allow it to run fully off of desktop power. And look like a monstrosity.
  
 ...I could also get my dremel and cut a hole in the dock area and through the side of the housing to FORCE that extra usb to micro cable to be hidden inside the housing...but effort and resale vale.


----------



## MasterDK

So. I have a setup with DAC that goes to class D amp to power my speakers. I'm planning to get either FiiO X1 or X3ii as well as add some headphones to my setup. With that in mind I wonder if FiiO K5 will suit me.
  
 I understand that I should connect my DAC to FiiO K5 line in, and K5 line out to my amp line in. K5 will control the volume of the headphones and my amp controls the volume of the speakers.
  
 However the only this that bothers me is this: When headphones are connected to the FiiO K5, does Line out gets blocked? Or the signal fed both to the headphones output as well as line output? I hope it gets blocked. Then K5 is perfect for me.


----------



## FiiO

Hi  MasterDK,The headphone out and line out of the K5 can work simultaneously


----------



## FiiO

More accessories of X7 are on the way, K5 is the largest one for the X7


----------



## Unfie

I've been using the AM2 with my X7 and HD 650s. I feel that the AM2 does a better job at driving the HD 650s than the K5. Good job on the AM2, but it kinda invalidates the K5 as long as I'm plugged into a computer. I don't think I'm going to use the K5 anymore...
  
 I hope Fiio develops a cool tube amp in the future. Something that could compete with the Schiit Valhalla would be nice.


----------



## CH23

unfie said:


> I've been using the AM2 with my X7 and HD 650s. I feel that the AM2 does a better job at driving the HD 650s than the K5. Good job on the AM2, but it kinda invalidates the K5 as long as I'm plugged into a computer. I don't think I'm going to use the K5 anymore...
> 
> I hope Fiio develops a cool tube amp in the future. Something that could compete with the Schiit Valhalla would be nice.


 

 í too have packed my K5 in after i got the AM2.

 Secretly hoping for a DK1 with headphone out. as now i have no use for either the K5 or the DK1 as both don't use the amplifier module.


----------



## Quota

Hi all, was wondering if anyone could give me advice one whether purchasing the K5 from Taobao would be wise? Here's the link: https://world.tmall.com/item/526521359908.htm?spm=a1z3o.7695460.0.0.Vyr6V4&id=526521359908


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Slow_aetk

Hello Fiio,
  
 The K5 has a balanced line out which implies that balanced lines are coming from the docked DAP to the K5.
 It would be marvellous if you could make a balanced amp dock based on the K5/AM3 technology with a headphone 2.5mm TRRS output?
 Add an XLR input and combined with the X7 you'd have a killer amp/dac combo.
  
 I would buy one even at 2-3 time the price of the K5


----------



## yoyorast10

I'm using this with the E17K. Why is it that when listening to music, the screen of the E17K turns on and says "lock"? It happens everytime I start listening to another song.


----------



## RedJohn456

yoyorast10 said:


> I'm using this with the E17K. Why is it that when listening to music, the screen of the E17K turns on and says "lock"? It happens everytime I start listening to another song.


 

 Basically its detecting when sound is being played and locks on to the signal thats all it is  I wouldn't worry about it too much, its perfectly normal and it happens on mine too.


----------



## yoyorast10

redjohn456 said:


> Basically its detecting when sound is being played and locks on to the signal thats all it is  I wouldn't worry about it too much, its perfectly normal and it happens on mine too.


 
  
 Okay, that's good to hear. 
  
 Loving this combo so much with the hd650. @Brooko reviews helped me make the switch, so worth it.


----------



## RedJohn456

yoyorast10 said:


> Okay, that's good to hear.
> 
> Loving this combo so much with the hd650. @Brooko reviews helped me make the switch, so worth it.


 

 yeah he's the one who got me convinced about the E17K and K5 combo as well   I feel like the E17K doesnt get the attention it deserves, the dac inside is really darn good. Combined with K5, its a damn good desktop combo that can drive most cans, including the likes of HD650 etc.


----------



## FiiO USA

Want to meet the FiiO team and get your hand on our latest products? Come here to tell us where we should hold the meet~​

http://www.head-fi.org/t/812230/join-in-the-first-meeting-ever-of-fiio-in-us


----------



## OldDude04

I just ordered up the K5 and E17k combo, will be here tomorrow. Hoping to experience a nice upgrade from my SB Omni for my laptop, and my SB E1 for portable sound.


----------



## pr0ggy

Did some AB between my K5 and Magni 2 Uber tonight...have to say, the K5 held it's ground surprisingly well.  The Magni did seem to present mids/highs with slightly more body and detail, but the differences were minimal and came at a 30-40% price premium.  If I had to actually pause the music and unplug my headphones when switching amps rather than having a setup which allows me to just flip a switch, I believe it would have been very difficult to tell them apart.  Kudos to the Fiio team...in my opinion, the K5 is a no-brainer for owners of compatible Fiio DAPs and those looking for a simple, clean-sounding budget solid-state.


----------



## Amber Rain

Hi a newbie here (and lurker previously)

Would the sound quality of the K5 be better than using an E12 or E12A with an X5ii?

I also have a DK1 that I can use as a dock / line out option. 

Merry thanks


----------



## CH23

amber rain said:


> Hi a newbie here (and lurker previously)
> 
> Would the sound quality of the K5 be better than using an E12 or E12A with an X5ii?
> 
> ...


 

 i can only account for the X5/X7 with E12DIY, and i think that sounds better than the K5.


----------



## Amber Rain

ch23 said:


> i can only account for the X5/X7 with E12DIY, and i think that sounds better than the K5.




Thanks for the feedback. I have the E12 , but am considering trading it up to the E12A, so I can both use it on the go and as a desk top combo.


----------



## OldDude04

While I love the E17K I ordered with it, I'm not the biggest fan of the K5. There was some noticeable static in the mid and high gain settings and the low gain setting didn't drive my JVC HA-SZ2000 that well at all. I took the volume all the way up and it wasn't loud enough. I've already sent the K5 back. I'm keeping the E17k though, far better than my SB E1.


----------



## pr0ggy

olddude04 said:


> While I love the E17K I ordered with it, I'm not the biggest fan of the K5. There was some noticeable static in the mid and high gain settings and the low gain setting didn't drive my JVC HA-SZ2000 that well at all. I took the volume all the way up and it wasn't loud enough. I've already sent the K5 back. I'm keeping the E17k though, far better than my SB E1.


 
  
 Strange, I never noticed any static or hiss in my unit with any of the 3 gain settings outside of about 90-95% volume on high gain (and even then it was just _barely _audible with no music playing), far beyond normal listening levels.


----------



## OldDude04

pr0ggy said:


> Strange, I never noticed any static or hiss in my unit with any of the 3 gain settings outside of about 90-95% volume on high gain (and even then it was just _barely _audible with no music playing), far beyond normal listening levels.


 
  
 Yeah, I figure it was a faulty unit. Because the static was audible at 1/4 volume. And it wasn't coming from the E17K that was docked, because that functioned fine connected to the PC via USB, and connected to my phone. I think I'm just gonna get some Schiit.


----------



## pr0ggy

olddude04 said:


> Yeah, I figure it was a faulty unit. Because the static was audible at 1/4 volume. And it wasn't coming from the E17K that was docked, because that functioned fine connected to the PC via USB, and connected to my phone. I think I'm just gonna get some Schiit.


 
  
 Indeed.  Have a Magni 2 Uber, solid piece of kit for the price...can't think of anything offhand that I'd change about it.  Never heard the original Magni, word on the street is it was a bit harsh/grainy in the highs.  From what I've heard out of the Magni 2, I'd say that's no longer an issue.


----------



## OldDude04

pr0ggy said:


> Indeed.  Have a Magni 2 Uber, solid piece of kit for the price...can't think of anything offhand that I'd change about it.  Never heard the original Magni, word on the street is it was a bit harsh/grainy in the highs.  From what I've heard out of the Magni 2, I'd say that's no longer an issue.


 
  
 Yup, that's the one I was looking at. A Magni 2 Uber/ Modi 2 Uber stack. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## shuto77

Has anyone connected an iBasso DX80 to the K5 (heresy, I know!)? I grabbed the DX80 because it also does Android OTG, which the Fiio X5ii does not, but I really like what the K5 does. 

Also, can anyone say whether the K5 is as powerful and flexible as an amp compared to my JDS Labs Objective2? 

Thanks!


----------



## sunny25

Y





shuto77 said:


> Has anyone connected an iBasso DX80 to the K5 (heresy, I know!)? I grabbed the DX80 because it also does Android OTG, which the Fiio X5ii does not, but I really like what the K5 does.
> 
> Also, can anyone say whether the K5 is as powerful and flexible as an amp compared to my JDS Labs Objective2?
> 
> Thanks!




You need to use the old X5 firmware that support OTG.


----------



## shuto77

I was asking whether you can connect an iBasso DX80 to the K5. Has anyone tried this? 

Thanks!


----------



## Dr Jekyll

shuto77 said:


> I was asking whether you can connect an iBasso DX80 to the K5. Has anyone tried this?
> 
> Thanks!




From what I understand, no. The dock is proprietary as is the input on the back to work with a 11(?) Pin FiiO Micro USB cable that only fits FiiO devices.


----------



## shuto77

dr jekyll said:


> From what I understand, no. The dock is proprietary as is the input on the back to work with a 12(?) Pin FiiO Micro USB cable that only fits FiiO devices.




Okay, understood. Thanks for the information.


----------



## NanaNana

Hi guys
  
 I have Fiio E17k + K5 dock. Right now, I plug in my headphone to E17K and my speaker Soundstick III to the front of K5
  
 Is it the right way?


----------



## FiiO

nananana said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have Fiio E17k + K5 dock. Right now, I plug in my headphone to E17K and my speaker Soundstick III to the front of K5
> 
> Is it the right way?


 
 Hi, NanaNana
 It seems your collection is lacking the sound source. The sound will come out from the output port of the K5 when the E17K plug into the dock of the K5 not the E17K.


----------



## CH23

nananana said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have Fiio E17k + K5 dock. Right now, I plug in my headphone to E17K and my speaker Soundstick III to the front of K5
> 
> Is it the right way?


 
 by doing this, you amplify twice. the soundstick III is quite capable on its own.
  
 use the line out on the back of the K5.


----------



## NanaNana

fiio said:


> Hi, NanaNana
> It seems your collection is lacking the sound source. The sound will come out from the output port of the K5 when the E17K plug into the dock of the K5 not the E17K.


 
  


ch23 said:


> by doing this, you amplify twice. the soundstick III is quite capable on its own.
> 
> use the line out on the back of the K5.


 
 Thanks for replying, but if I use the line out of K5, which one I will plug in headphone to , K5 or E17?
  
 E17 allows me to control the EQ


----------



## CH23

nananana said:


> Thanks for replying, but if I use the line out of K5, which one I will plug in headphone to , K5 or E17?
> 
> E17 allows me to control the EQ


 

 can i ask you why you want to use the K5 in the first place?

 The E17 is a good DAC/AMP on its own, isn't it?

 I had to look this up, but I don't believe you can put the E17 in the cradle, as it has a different connection, so you would have to connect the line out of the E17 to the line in of the K5, then connect your headphones to the front of the K5.


----------



## NanaNana

ch23 said:


> can i ask you why you want to use the K5 in the first place?
> 
> The E17 is a good DAC/AMP on its own, isn't it?
> 
> I had to look this up, but I don't believe you can put the E17 in the cradle, as it has a different connection, so you would have to connect the line out of the E17 to the line in of the K5, then connect your headphones to the front of the K5.


 
 Because I want to use the volume knob K5 to control the SS III but it seems like impossible to do that
  
 I already used the line out of K5 for my speakers and my headphone head to K5 but is there anyway to stop the sound one of them because they came out at the same time


----------



## CH23

nananana said:


> Because I want to use the volume knob K5 to control the SS III but it seems like impossible to do that


 
 in that case plug it in the front.
 Why do you want to use 2 amplifiers in line, with 2 volume controls though?
 The right speaker of the SSIII has volume controls.
  
  


nananana said:


> I already used the line out of K5 for my speakers and my headphone head to K5 but is there anyway to stop the sound one of them because they came out at the same time


 
 fairly certain that's hardwired.


----------



## r2muchstuff

With a source connected to the K5 Line In, will it be passed to (through) the line out, when the K5 is not turned on?  Such as the Tape Monitor (REC OUT) does on vintage integrated amplifiers.
  
  
 Thanks,
 r2


----------



## FiiO

ch23 said:


> nananana said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


 
 Hi,
 Only the K5 works as AMP in this way.


----------



## FiiO

r2muchstuff said:


> With a source connected to the K5 Line In, will it be passed to (through) the line out, when the K5 is not turned on?  Such as the Tape Monitor (REC OUT) does on vintage integrated amplifiers.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> r2


 
 Hi, r2
 This function is not supported by the K5.


----------



## PastorDonTKD

Does anyone know if the K5 supports the new x1ii?


----------



## Reboot

http://www.fiio.net/en/story/408
  
_The DOCK IN port at the back of the K5 has the same function of the docking connector. It’s designed for the situation where the player cannot be connected properly through the docking connector when wearing a clear plastic case or leather case (the stickers will not matter)._
  
_ _
 
I'm exactly this situation: I use a leather cover on my X7 and it does not fit in the top dock.
 
Where can I buy this cable???


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

Dear All,
  
 From April this year, we already started to make the sample USB DOCK IN cable specially for the micro USB port at the back of the K5.
 Because the micro USB port was 11-pin, the core of that special USB DOCK IN cable might be about 10mm in diameter after our estimate. Yeah, it was a bit thick. 
 In order to make the technical index of this cable be same as the K5's docking connector, we continued to debug its output parameters and linear impedanc. We finally solved the output parameters issue, even though the debugging process was not smooth at firstly. However, when starting to test the sample cable with the K5, we found the X series music players including X3II, X5II, X7 can NOT work as a DAC with connecting this USB DOCK IN cable. It would be required to make some very big and difficult technical changes on this cable if we want to solve this DAC issue.
  
 Therefore, looking at the above factors, including the large diamether of this cable and the difficulties in solving the DAC issue, which cause this USB DOCK IN cable can not implement the exactly same functions as what the K5's docking connector does, we sorry to inform you we decide to cancle the project of this USB DOCK IN cable specially for the K5. Moreover, we will revise some related decription about this cable on our official website or the user manual for the K5 later.
  
 So sorry for all the inconvenience which the above decision has brough to you! And any understanding will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Amber Rain

fiio-shadow said:


> Dear All,
> 
> From April this year, we already started to make the sample USB DOCK IN cable specially for the micro USB port at the back of the K5.
> Because the micro USB port was 11-pin, the core of that special USB DOCK IN cable might be about 10mm in diameter after our estimate. Yeah, it was a bit thick.
> ...




Does this mean that the micro USB port on the K5 is useless?


----------



## Reboot

fiio-shadow said:


> Dear All,
> 
> From April this year, we already started to make the sample USB DOCK IN cable specially for the micro USB port at the back of the K5.
> Because the micro USB port was 11-pin, the core of that special USB DOCK IN cable might be about 10mm in diameter after our estimate. Yeah, it was a bit thick.
> ...


 
   
   This is really, really bad news ...
  
  Well, I still  with the problem of having to remove every day the leather  cover of my Fiio X7.
  
  Is there at least the possibility of using a micro USB cable extender on the upper dock? Thus I could connect my X7 to K5 without the need to dock it directly.
  
  If this workaround is possible, which extension cable should I use in upper dock? Can I use this?
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-USB-2-0-Type-B-Male-To-Female-M-F-Extension-Extender-Charging-Cable-TBCA-/391349333231
  
  Or can I use this MHL extesion cable? It is 11 pin male:
http://www.usbfirewire.com/parts/rr-mhl-ext-xxg.html
  
  Just to be clear: I am asking about using an extender cable* in the upper dock*.


----------



## CH23

reboot said:


> This is really, really bad news ...
> 
> Well, I still  with the problem of having to remove every day the leather  cover of my Fiio X7.
> 
> ...


 

 I fixed this problem many many moons ago:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/713735/fiio-x7-dxd-dsd-384k-64b-ess9018-android-wifi-bluetooth-4-amp-modules-balanced-out/11730#post_12575345


----------



## Reboot

ch23 said:


> I fixed this problem many many moons ago:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/713735/fiio-x7-dxd-dsd-384k-64b-ess9018-android-wifi-bluetooth-4-amp-modules-balanced-out/11730#post_12575345


 
  
 Your workround was fantastic!  But unfortunately my leather cover seems a little thicker than yours, so I think it would not work in my case.


----------



## Ab10

ch23 said:


> I fixed this problem many many moons ago:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/713735/fiio-x7-dxd-dsd-384k-64b-ess9018-android-wifi-bluetooth-4-amp-modules-balanced-out/11730#post_12575345


 
 Thanks for this Mod -  
  
 After doing this - Is it possible to cover the upper Dock area from dust ? Just like before doing this Mod.
  
  
 ------
  
 So there is no compatibility / Future player mounting as Rear DOCK IN support discarded.....That means another K5 revision around ?


----------



## CH23

ab10 said:


> Thanks for this Mod -
> 
> After doing this - Is it possible to cover the upper Dock area from dust ? Just like before doing this Mod.
> 
> ...




The lid exists of an inner and outer part, if you leave the outer part it can still close.


----------



## Ab10

Thanks CH23 for the Help and Idea.
  
 (I post it here in case any member wanted to do this but later may disappointed by the outcome)
  
 I did the DIY of my unit - As I remove the whole Docking Tray from the K5 - Which is Unnecessary, but ensure the safety of the Electronics ( Micro USB Board )   
  

  
 Need To Remove one screw - In Total 3 Black Screw - In Below Pic Top Middle Screw Need To Uninstall
  

  
 And the section come out like below - 
  

  
 But Unfortunately in my case X5 2nd Gen did not work with Fiio Leather Cover - K5 didn't recognize this at all until I remove the cover, which defeat the purpose of doing this,   
  

  

  
  
 But X1 (1st Gen) with Silicon Case and E17K (Bare Body) work perfectly fine with this DIY and docking those two become very much easier for me and I don't need to deal with two rubber spacer any more - And this why I will keeping this way.
  
 Below are both


----------



## Denis Iastrebov

Will K5 drive Beyerdynamic DT990 600 Ohm? How well can it be?


----------



## bogde

i just a got a K5 and i can't use it with my X3ii. the docking connector seems to be angled too much to the back of the K5 and the X3 simply doesn't fit. i'm very disappointed since being able to dock the X3 was the primary reason for getting the K5. anyone else had the same issue? if i unscrew the two visible screws below the dock cover will i be able to somehow re-align the connector better? the pictures on this thread are encouraging but i wouldn't like to break it completely, i just got it so maybe it's better to just return it instead of trying to repair it myself. thanks!


----------



## frogmeat69

bogde said:


> i just a got a K5 and i can't use it with my X3ii. the docking connector seems to be angled too much to the back of the K5 and the X3 simply doesn't fit. i'm very disappointed since being able to dock the X3 was the primary reason for getting the K5. anyone else had the same issue? if i unscrew the two visible screws below the dock cover will i be able to somehow re-align the connector better? the pictures on this thread are encouraging but i wouldn't like to break it completely, i just got it so maybe it's better to just return it instead of trying to repair it myself. thanks!


 

 Do you have the silicone case or any other case on your X3ii? The player must be taken out of any case to seat properly.


----------



## bogde

yes, i took it out of the silicone case before attempting to dock it and it doesn't fit. is the dock connector supposed to be adjusted in any way? like on the Fiio DK1? from this image http://www.headphones.cz/more_images/dk1_3.jpg it looks like the connector on the DK1 can be adjusted back and forth, but i didn't find anything similar for the K5 and i'm afraid not to break it if i pull the connector to the front of the device. thanks for your time @frogmeat69 !


----------



## Reboot

bogde said:


> yes, i took it out of the silicone case before attempting to dock it and it doesn't fit. is the dock connector supposed to be adjusted in any way? like on the Fiio DK1? from this image http://www.headphones.cz/more_images/dk1_3.jpg it looks like the connector on the DK1 can be adjusted back and forth, but i didn't find anything similar for the K5 and i'm afraid not to break it if i pull the connector to the front of the device. thanks for your time @frogmeat69 !


 
 Have you tried using those little rubber parts that come with the K5? They are made to fit into the cover that serves as a support.


----------



## FiiO USA

Come check out FiiO's Black Friday Sale
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 http://www.head-fi.org/t/826817/2016-black-friday-sale-from-fiio


----------



## bogde

@Reboot i didn't, because it looks like that would make things worse, as i need more space in the back not less... i'm really thinking to apply the hack above, the thing that people use in order to have the player fit with the dignis case on. i dont care about using it with the case, as long as it fits without a case i'm fine, but right now it looks like that hack could give me the extra space i need on the back of the player.


----------



## FiiO

bogde said:


> i just a got a K5 and i can't use it with my X3ii. the docking connector seems to be angled too much to the back of the K5 and the X3 simply doesn't fit. i'm very disappointed since being able to dock the X3 was the primary reason for getting the K5. anyone else had the same issue? if i unscrew the two visible screws below the dock cover will i be able to somehow re-align the connector better? the pictures on this thread are encouraging but i wouldn't like to break it completely, i just got it so maybe it's better to just return it instead of trying to repair it myself. thanks!


 
 Hi, bogde
 Do you mean that you fails to insert the X3II into the dock of the K5? It may be a bit difficult to insert. You can try to seek a proper angle then insert the X3II. Sight shaking of the dock is normally. Just as the DK1 does. Hope you can succeed working it finally. Sorry if bringing inconvenience to you.


----------



## bogde

@FiiO yes, that's what i'm saying, it seems that the connector inside the dock is angled too much to the back, and i can't find a way to fit it into the X3ii connector. can you confirm that i can very slightly pull the dock connector to the front of the K5? it looks like if i would pull it about 1 mm or even a little less, so it's in a more vertical position, the X3 will fit. thanks for your time!


----------



## JWolf

fiio usa said:


> Come check out FiiO's Black Friday Sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The A5 is not part of the sale.


----------



## Denis Iastrebov

bogde said:


> @FiiO yes, that's what i'm saying, it seems that the connector inside the dock is angled too much to the back, and i can't find a way to fit it into the X3ii connector. can you confirm that i can very slightly pull the dock connector to the front of the K5? it looks like if i would pull it about 1 mm or even a little less, so it's in a more vertical position, the X3 will fit. thanks for your time!


 

 I had the same issue with a brand new X3-II - had to pull a bit forward the connector and push the player harder on to it. Now it is much better. Didn't have any issues with X1 though, but it is slimmer and I used USB-cable before, so it was not so tight.


----------



## bogde

denis iastrebov said:


> I had the same issue with a brand new X3-II - had to pull a bit forward the connector and push the player harder on to it. Now it is much better. Didn't have any issues with X1 though, but it is slimmer and I used USB-cable before, so it was not so tight.


 
 thank you! it looks like pulling the connector a bit did the trick. i don't feel comfortable removing and inserting the x3 yet, it feels like i will eventually break the connector of the x3 though.


----------



## tracyrick

I'm also considering getting a K5 to dock my X3ii. I would like to be able to leave the thin rubber case on at the same time (the case that came with the X3ii). And I want it to be truly compatible without having to bend things.
  
 Is anyone comfortable at this point with the way the X3ii docks into the K5?


----------



## bogde

tracyrick said:


> I'm also considering getting a K5 to dock my X3ii. I would like to be able to leave the thin rubber case on at the same time (the case that came with the X3ii). And I want it to be truly compatible without having to bend things.
> 
> Is anyone comfortable at this point with the way the X3ii docks into the K5?


 
 since no one else replied, i thought i should give you my opinion after about two weeks of use, in case you still need it.
  
 i dont think you can leave the rubber case on and use the x3ii in the k5, unless you do the mod presented on this thread (remove the whole _or_ part of the dock cover). btw, that's actually pretty easy to do. even with the dock cover removed, i'm not sure you can fit the x3 in with the case on. i have the black rubber case that the player came with (not the newer plastic one) and i really doubt that would fit.
  
 i ended up pretty much using the line out of the x3 to the line in of the k5 instead of the docking connector most of the times, that seems like the easiest and safest option; but again maybe i was out of luck and other units are built differently and can fit the players better. i'd love to hear your thoughts in case you got / get one. good luck!


----------



## tracyrick

Thanks for the feedback bogde. My thought now is to go with a Magni 2. More power (including compatibility with 600 ohms) made in USA, and even $10 cheaper. Appears to be a better product.
  
 I like the idea of pairing two Fiio devices together. And the docking station is cool. But the notion of having to bend the connector or mod the lid makes no sense. Buying the K5 under this assumption would fit the definition of stupid to me. With my X3ii being as flawless as it is - Fiio got that right - I'd think Fiio would stop building the K5 and redesign it. K5ii. Or revise their advertising regarding compatibility.


----------



## frogmeat69

My X5ii and X1 both fit fine, just can't have the case on them.


----------



## showme99

tracyrick said:


> Thanks for the feedback bogde. My thought now is to go with a Magni 2. More power (including compatibility with 600 ohms) made in USA, and even $10 cheaper. Appears to be a better product.
> 
> I like the idea of pairing two Fiio devices together. And the docking station is cool. But the notion of having to bend the connector or mod the lid makes no sense. Buying the K5 under this assumption would fit the definition of stupid to me. With my X3ii being as flawless as it is - Fiio got that right - I'd think Fiio would stop building the K5 and redesign it. K5ii. Or revise their advertising regarding compatibility.


 

 Fiio never advertised the K5 as being able to fit a Fiio DAP with a case still attached to it.
  
 It's similar to car/desktop mounts for cellphones - you usually have to remove the phone from its case before it will fit in its corresponding mount.  These mounts are designed strictly for the device and nothing else.


----------



## JWolf

Where does one get a microUSB to microUSB cable? Also, if using such a cable with a Fiio DAP, will it charge?


----------



## Denis Iastrebov

I bought this kind of cable from the Fiio's shop on aliexpress.com. But it does only charge, no sound. One has to use an separate cable for audio: TRS 3.5mm (player's line out) to 2x RCA (dock's line In) - something like that:
 https://www.amazon.com/3-5mm-Stereo-Audio-Male-Dual/dp/B00IE7Z628


----------



## Denis Iastrebov

del


----------



## ext23

Just ordered one of these to act solely as a headphone amp.
  
 But I'm curious about the potential of the balanced out RCA. What it actually the point of this, since it is fixed and the volume cannot be controlled by the pot on the front? It essentially just an analog line out for when the device has a DAC attached? So it would need to go into another dedicated amp to power any speakers? 
  
 Sorry for the noob question, I'm just starting to think about the potential uses for things like this.


----------



## bogde

yes, that's my understanding. also note that currently only the X5ii and the X7 provide signal to the balanced output of the K5.


----------



## Ab10

jwolf said:


> Where does one get a microUSB to microUSB cable? Also, if using such a cable with a Fiio DAP, will it charge?


 
  
 Fiio recently dropped the idea to bring 11 Pin Micro USB To 11 Pin Micro USB cable on the market which goes at the back of the 'Dock IN' port - Because they can't produce small enough connector in the form of 11 -Pin Micro USB connector. If such cable produced then it provide equivalent function of Fiio DAP/DAC docked at the Top of the K5.
  
 So yes - If anybody try to connect the compatible Fiio DAP/DAC to the 'Dock IN' port using OTG Cable + Micro USB cable then it only charge the device - Nothing else.


----------



## JWolf

ab10 said:


> Fiio recently dropped the idea to bring 11 Pin Micro USB To 11 Pin Micro USB cable on the market which goes at the back of the 'Dock IN' port - Because they can't produce small enough connector in the form of 11 -Pin Micro USB connector. If such cable produced then it provide equivalent function of Fiio DAP/DAC docked at the Top of the K5.
> 
> So yes - If anybody try to connect the compatible Fiio DAP/DAC to the 'Dock IN' port using OTG Cable + Micro USB cable then it only charge the device - Nothing else.




What's the point of using a microUSB connector if you cannot get a cable for it? It should have been a standard USB port. The we'd have no trouble with cabling.

So Fiio, where do we get a mcroUSB to microUSB cable that is not OTG?


----------



## ext23

So can this thing properly drive the HE-400i? Anything it_ can't_ drive? For comparison's sake, the Magni 2 would cost me $130, but this K5 is only $80 on Aliexpress.


----------



## ext23

bogde said:


> yes, that's my understanding. also note that currently only the X5ii and the X7 provide signal to the balanced output of the K5.


 
  
 What?! Really? No X3ii?


----------



## bogde

ext23 said:


> What?! Really? No X3ii?


 
 no X3ii, according to this: http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=41213


----------



## ext23

bogde said:


> no X3ii, according to this: http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=41213




Ugh. That honestly makes me wanna get the Magni instead...

Can any other X3 owners confirm that this is indeed the case?

Also can anybody comment on the 'lag' issue when using the X3ii in DAC mode?


----------



## ext23

bogde said:


> no X3ii, according to this: http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=41213




The RCA output works, right?


----------



## bogde

ext23 said:


> The RCA output works, right?


 
 i never tried but i'm pretty sure it does. i'll post the results here as soon as i have the chance to test.


----------



## ext23

bogde said:


> i never tried but i'm pretty sure it does. i'll post the results here as soon as i have the chance to test.




In theory, what's the difference between the balanced out and the RCA out? Sorry, I'm a noob!


----------



## bogde

ext23 said:


> In theory, what's the difference between the balanced out and the RCA out? Sorry, I'm a noob!


 
 as far as i know, balanced connections provide immunity from noise sources, like mobile phones, wifi devices and the like. you can read more here: 
 https://www.presonus.com/news/articles/balanced-unbalanced
 and here:
 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balanced_audio
 i doubt i can explain it any better.
  
 i have to point out though that you will basically need another amp with balanced inputs, and the K5 will basically only be used as a dock for X5ii, X7 or the new X5iii. what i'm trying to say is that the role of the K5 in such a setup is pretty minimal IMO. i think X5iii offers balanced output out of the box, without needing the K5, so if you really want balanced output and dont care to use the amp in the K5, you may want to look into the X5iii instead.


----------



## ext23

bogde said:


> if you really want balanced output and dont care to use the amp in the K5, you may want to look into the X5iii instead.




Actually, I want it just for the headphone amp. The outputs were just a nice bonus.


----------



## JWolf

Where does one get a micro USB to micro USB that works with the dock in other than charging?


----------



## ClassicGOD

jwolf said:


> Where does one get a micro USB to micro USB that works with the dock in other than charging?


 
 You can't. FiiO-Shadow posted in this thread saying that they ran into performance and construction issues and the cable project was dropped. Link to post:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/740441/k5-fiios-new-docking-desktop-amp-how-do-you-like-it-update-2015-07-06-final-design-published/585#post_12986905
  
 There are impedance issues so there is no cable on the market that is capable of carrying both USB and audio signals from X7 without interference.


----------



## JWolf

classicgod said:


> You can't. FiiO-Shadow posted in this thread saying that they ran into performance and construction issues and the cable project was dropped. Link to post:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/740441/k5-fiios-new-docking-desktop-amp-how-do-you-like-it-update-2015-07-06-final-design-published/585#post_12986905
> 
> There are impedance issues so there is no cable on the market that is capable of carrying both USB and audio signals from X7 without interference.


 
  
 I'm using an X3II, not an X7. So why have the port on the K5 if it's useless? That's just stupid. Why not make it a USB A port where we can get cables? Bad planning on Fiio's part,.I'm wondering if having this usless port increases the price of the K5.


----------



## bogde

jwolf said:


> I'm using an X3II, not an X7. So why have the port on the K5 if it's useless? That's just stupid. Why not make it a USB A port where we can get cables? Bad planning on Fiio's part,.I'm wondering if having this usless port increases the price of the K5.


 
 my understanding is that in addition to the usual connections in a standard USB cable, the fiio port brings out the analog line-out from the fiio DAPs, which makes sense since the K5 is an amp only, not a DAC, so it can't use digital out from the player. so basically they couldn't have used a standard cable. i agree it's stupid to have an unusable port though.


----------



## Dobrescu George

bogde said:


> my understanding is that in addition to the usual connections in a standard USB cable, the fiio port brings out the analog line-out from the fiio DAPs, which makes sense since the K5 is an amp only, not a DAC, so it can't use digital out from the player. so basically they couldn't have used a standard cable. i agree it's stupid to have an unusable port though.


 
  
  
 Maybe they;ll bring the cable later on? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Im more curious about a cheap RCA cable that is transparent to use the line out of another device.


----------



## JWolf

dobrescu george said:


> Maybe they;ll bring the cable later on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Try eBay. You might be able to get a good cable cheap instead of a cheap cable cheap.


----------



## Dobrescu George

jwolf said:


> Try eBay. You might be able to get a good cable cheap instead of a cheap cable cheap.


 
  
 ...eBay does not exist or work in Romania 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've no idea what to look for, a 10$ cable should do for 3.5 -> 2xRCA 
  
 Maybe something like this would work? It costs like 12$... There are cheap ones at 2$ and the next one costs 35$ which is kinda more than what I want to spend on a cable for K5 since I might not need 
  
 https://www.avstore.ro/cabluri-audio/sonorous-cablu-jack-3-5mm-stereo-2-x-rca-2-m/
  
 In other order of thoughts, to connect a laptop that has line out to K5, it's necessary to have one of those 3.5 to 2xRCA, no? 
  
 Curious if K5 will do ie800 justice


----------



## bogde

dobrescu george said:


> ...eBay does not exist or work in Romania


 
  
 strange, i live in romania and i buy from ebay all the time, both european (uk, de etc.) and .com.


----------



## Dobrescu George

bogde said:


> strange, i live in romania and i buy from ebay all the time, both european (uk, de etc.) and .com.


 
  
 Well - some cities and areas like entire Arges county relies on a single city delivery point - Pitesti. 
  
 This means that whenever I buy something from outside, I need to sacrifice an entire day of work, a 50km car ride (gas price) and have to fit in with the schedule there. 
  
 And in Bucharest they're.... They sent some things back without even informing me that they arrived. 
  
 All of this on normal postage, using curiers works well. At least this was my experience.


----------



## bogde

dobrescu george said:


> Well - some cities and areas like entire Arges county relies on a single city delivery point - Pitesti.
> 
> This means that whenever I buy something from outside, I need to sacrifice an entire day of work, a 50km car ride (gas price) and have to fit in with the schedule there.
> 
> ...


 
 thats something i understand (although it only happens for packages shipped from outside of the european union, to be fair), but saying that "ebay does not exist or work in romania" sounds like an overstatement. i didnt want to offend you in any way, i just felt some clarification was needed.


----------



## Dobrescu George

bogde said:


> thats something i understand (although it only happens for packages shipped from outside of the european union, to be fair), but saying that "ebay does not exist or work in romania" sounds like an overstatement. i didnt want to offend you in any way, i just felt some clarification was needed.


 
  
 Sure, my friend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I avoid ordering from outside if not from a shop because I had problems with some packages, and you know, once burnt, always cautious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As for a working RCA cable, the one mentioned earlier by me should do it's job without any problems, no?


----------



## bogde

dobrescu george said:


> Sure, my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 yes, that cable should work and looks nice too. it's longer than i would need though.


----------



## JWolf

When ordering a cable, figure out the longest you'll need and don't order any longer.


----------



## Dobrescu George

jwolf said:


> When ordering a cable, figure out the longest you'll need and don't order any longer.


 
  


bogde said:


> yes, that cable should work and looks nice too. it's longer than i would need though.


 
  
 Really should remember this advice when ordering something, I got a lot of cables around my table, especially mouse cable. 
  
 On the other hand, I don't have enough headphone cables, since ultrasone dj one pro comes with a half meter cable that isn't enough to use them comfortably with anything
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I would go as far as saying that IE800 from sennheiser has longer cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Looking forward for hearing the K5 soon, don't know why, but it really got my attention lately.


----------



## ext23

I am using my X3ii and K5 to drive the HE-400i, but I feel like it still doesn't have enough power. I have everything maxed out and the K5 at 12 o'clock and high gain and it's _kind of_ loud enough. I still feel like maybe something is missing.
  
  
 Would there be a difference in volume between docking the X3 and docking the E17k? 
  
 Does anybody else have experience using the same combo as me? Is there anything I can do to get more sound out of it? I'm surprised and disappointed because on paper it's a very powerful amp.


----------



## JWolf

The K5 drives the Sennheiser HD 6xx (aka HD 650) just fine. I have plenty of power in reserve.


----------



## FiiO

ext23 said:


> I am using my X3ii and K5 to drive the HE-400i, but I feel like it still doesn't have enough power. I have everything maxed out and the K5 at 12 o'clock and high gain and it's _kind of_ loud enough. I still feel like maybe something is missing.
> 
> 
> Would there be a difference in volume between docking the X3 and docking the E17k?
> ...


 
 Dear ext23,
  
 Please check whether the line out mode is set to fixed and fixed level is set to 0dB for help.
  
 Best regards


----------



## ExclusiveH-Fi

Hello,
  
 1. Can somebody explain how to connect the Fiio K5 to PC, i need the RCA CABLE RED AND WHITE with the 3.5mm jack plug in the PC? I want only to use with my PC and headphones. I tryed to use rca cable with 3.5mm jack but when i move the mouse i hear some strange sound, how can i remove that? Or how i had to connect?
  
 2. Also for what is the USB cable that come in the box?


----------



## bogde

exclusiveh-fi said:


> Hello,
> 
> 1. Can somebody explain how to connect the Fiio K5 to PC, i need the RCR CABLE RED AND WHITE with the 3.5mm jack plug in the PC? I want only to use with my PC and headphones.
> 
> 2. Also for what is the USB cable that come in the box?


 
 1. yes, that's what you need; connect the 3.5mm plug to the line-out of your PC and the red & white jacks to the line-in connectors on your k5
  
 2. the K5 can be used as a dock for fiio x3ii, x5ii, x7, e17k. you use the USB cable to connect these to your PC in DAC mode
  
 you may find more details here: http://www.fiio.net/en/story/408


----------



## ExclusiveH-Fi

1. I connected with RCA cable but i have noise on audio when is nothing playing, even when i move the mouse, is because of the cable or the onboard audio of pc? do i need a sound card or what?
  
 2. I have the Fiio X1-II, i have to use it with cable or without?


----------



## ProtegeManiac

exclusiveh-fi said:


> 2. I have the Fiio X1-II, i have to use it with cable or without?


 
  
 If you dock DAPs on it you can either use music locally stored on the DAP or use the USB cable so the signal gets routed from the PC to the DAP then to the K5. The X1 however doesn't work with the latter protocol. If the X1-II doesn't have a USB DAC function at all then it won't work with the PC even when docked into the K5. You can still listen to the music stored in its microSD card though.


----------



## bogde

exclusiveh-fi said:


> 1. I connected with RCA cable but i have noise on audio when is nothing playing, even when i move the mouse, is because of the cable or the onboard audio of pc? do i need a sound card or what?


 
 out of my mac mini (late 2012) the k5 on low gain is dead silent up until around 10 o'clock and i dont hear any significant amount of noise up until 12 o'clock. i can clearly hear noise past that. i'm currently blaming the cheap cable, and i plan to get or build a better one soon. i also have a powered usb hub, and when that's on, i do hear more noise.


----------



## bogde

i just tested on my macbook pro running on battery and i dont hear any noise on low gain. i can only hear a significant amount of noise on high gain, past 11 o'clock. so source definitely plays a role too.


----------



## ExclusiveH-Fi

Is strange, when i connect my headphones without K5 directly on 3.5mm jack on back or front of my pc case i hear nothing when is no music playing, also when i increae the volume there is no noise, but when is connected with K5 there is a little bit of noise when nothing playing, some slow buzzing...so maybe is the cabl, i need one that is more expensive?
  
  
 I just tested on a macbook pro and a android tablet and i don't have any noise at all...What? is a problem from my onboard sound?


----------



## Ab10

exclusiveh-fi said:


> I just tested on a macbook pro and a android tablet and i don't have any noise at all...What? is a problem from my onboard sound?


 
  
 I believe either it is the cable or the computer which create the heavy electronic disturbance....Good Quality RCA-to-3.5 inch cable may solve the problem...You need to test this.
  
 I use regularly from my PC (Desktop) Optical SPDIF Out -->Fiio D03k-->(Monoprice RCA Cable)-->K5--> HP Out.
  
 Also E17k + K5 Combo is Great via USB.


----------



## ext23

So is there any way to realign the USB port so that it fits nicer?

 I use the X3ii with the K5, and I usually have to sort of bend it to get it in there. I don't think it's quite as bad as some other users have reported here, but I still don't like taking the player out of the dock very often. I'm worried it's eventually gonna destroy the port on my player.


----------



## JWolf

If the USB port was moved forward just a bit, I would be able to get the X3II docked with the silicone case still in place.


----------



## maheeinfy

can someone help:
1) I connected my X3 ii to the usb port on the back of the unit using a micro-micro usb cable. But when i play music, there is no audio from the headphone out of K5. But if i dock the X3 ii on the top of K5, it works. What could be the problem?
2) Is there a way to make X3 ii not charge all the time it is docked. Right now it is charged even when K5 is turned off(using Vol knob)


----------



## Ab10

maheeinfy said:


> can someone help:
> 1) I connected my X3 ii to the usb port on the back of the unit using a micro-micro usb cable. But when i play music, there is no audio from the headphone out of K5. But if i dock the X3 ii on the top of K5, it works. What could be the problem?
> 2) Is there a way to make X3 ii not charge all the time it is docked. Right now it is charged even when K5 is turned off(using Vol knob)



Ans 1 :- Nothing Wrong with your Micro USB cable - Need a special cable to enable this feature which Fiio can't make possible to bring into the market.

Ans 2 :-  No - That is not possible - Only E17k have this feature - Right Now.


----------



## maheeinfy

Ab10 said:


> Ans 1 :- Nothing Wrong with your Micro USB cable - Need a special cable to enable this feature which Fiio can't make possible to bring into the market.
> 
> Ans 2 :-  No - That is not possible - Only E17k have this feature - Right Now.


Thanks!
I wonder why they even have that USB port, when there is no cable that supports it.


----------



## Dobrescu George

There was a cable supporting that function, but FiiO said that the provider had some problems and that there have been some questions related to the quality of the cables so they decided to drop support for them.


----------



## FiiO (May 4, 2017)

maheeinfy said:


> can someone help:
> 1) I connected my X3 ii to the usb port on the back of the unit using a micro-micro usb cable. But when i play music, there is no audio from the headphone out of K5. But if i dock the X3 ii on the top of K5, it works. What could be the problem?
> 2) Is there a way to make X3 ii not charge all the time it is docked. Right now it is charged even when K5 is turned off(using Vol knob)



Dear maheeinfy,

1. From the April, 2016, we already started to make the sample DOCK IN cable special for the back micro USB port at the K5.
Because the micro USB port was 11-pin, the core of that special DOCK IN cable might be about 10mm in diameter after our estimate. Yeah, it was a bit thick.
In order to make the technical index of this cable be same as the K5's Dock connector, we continued to debug its output parameters and linear impedance.
We finally solved the output parameters issue, even though the debugging process was not smooth at firstly. However, when starting to test the sample cable with the K5, we found the X series music players including X3II, X5II, X7 can NOT work as a DAC with connecting this Dock IN cable.
It would be required to make a very big and difficult thechnical change on this cable if we want to solve this above DAC issue.
Therefore, looking at the above factors, including the large diamether of this cable and the difficulty in solving the DAC issue, which cause this DOCK IN cable can not implement the exactly same functions as what the K5's Dock connector does, we sorry to inform you we decide to cancle this project of this DOCK IN cable special for the K5. 
2. Sorry, the X3II will be charged when docking in the K5.
power is supplied to the device as follows:
1. While the device is charging
Because the computer USB port has limited current capacity, the battery is given priority for part of the charging current while the rest powers the device directly.  But if the current draw by the device is high, the battery participates in powering the device as well.  Hence, both the battery and the USB port take part in powering the device while the device is charging.
2. After the battery is full
Because there is no need to charge the battery anymore, the USB port would power the device directly.  The battery would neither be charged nor discharged.
In summary of the above, the powering scheme of the X3II ensures that the battery may be fully charged while at the same time guaranteeing proper function of the device.  Finally, the battery will be at rest after it is fully charged, thus guaranteeing extended battery life.

Best regards


----------



## maheeinfy

FiiO said:


> Dear maheeinfy,
> 
> Best regards



Thanks @FiiO for the explanation. 
Regarding the charging, it seems E17k can turn off the charging when K5 is turned off. May be you could look into porting that feature into X3 ii

I got another question for you: It seems X3 ii turns off automatically when docked into K5 and there is no music playing for some time. It doesn't do that when operating on its own(not docked to K5). Is this supposed to happen?


----------



## FiiO

maheeinfy said:


> Thanks @FiiO for the explanation.
> Regarding the charging, it seems E17k can turn off the charging when K5 is turned off. May be you could look into porting that feature into X3 ii
> 
> I got another question for you: It seems X3 ii turns off automatically when docked into K5 and there is no music playing for some time. It doesn't do that when operating on its own(not docked to K5). Is this supposed to happen?



Dear maheeinfy,

The X3II will turn off after fully charged. This issue you mention may happen because of this reason.

Best regards


----------



## maheeinfy

FiiO said:


> Dear maheeinfy,
> 
> The X3II will turn off after fully charged. This issue you mention may happen because of this reason.
> 
> Best regards


Why should it turn off after fully charge? 

This is my scenario:
X3 ii is docked on K5
Music is being played
Music is paused
X3 ii turns off after some inactivity.

So i cannot just resume the music. I will have to restart the X3 ii


----------



## Dobrescu George

I think that the main reason why it turns off after some time with no usage is to avoid trick charging and to make sure you're not forgetting it plugged in or that it doesn't amplify silence. 

Either way, you could just lower the volume to zero when it is docked instead of pausing a track, or pause the song in F2K and let a Youtube file play at zero volume. This should make the system work to your liking.


----------



## FiiO

maheeinfy said:


> Why should it turn off after fully charge?
> 
> This is my scenario:
> X3 ii is docked on K5
> ...



Dear maheeinfy,

The turning off feature is designed to act like that. 

But does your X3II turn off before fully charge? Maybe you can check did you turn on the sleep or idle standby function?

You can choose the resume mode you prefer from play settings.

Best regards


----------



## Jasontheguitarist (May 27, 2017)

I'm interested in getting a K5 as a standalone headphone amp, to connect to a standalone DAC that I already have via the RCA line ins, then connecting the K5's RCA line out to my stereo receiver for when I want to use speakers.

I'm curious, in this configuration, does the RCA line out function this way? or is that only if the K5 has a Fiio device docked?

Basically does the RCA line in pass through the signal to the RCA line out?


----------



## DeLaw

Jasontheguitarist said:


> I'm interested in getting a K5 as a standalone headphone amp, to connect to a standalone DAC that I already have via the RCA line ins, then connecting the K5's RCA line out to my stereo receiver for when I want to use speakers.
> 
> I'm curious, in this configuration, does the RCA line out function this way? or is that only if the K5 has a Fiio device docked?
> 
> Basically does the RCA line in pass through the signal to the RCA line out?



The line in to line out is a pass through not using the internal amp. The K5 amp is only going to work with headphone out.


----------



## JWolf

Jasontheguitarist said:


> I'm interested in getting a K5 as a standalone headphone amp, to connect to a standalone DAC that I already have via the RCA line ins, then connecting the K5's RCA line out to my stereo receiver for when I want to use speakers.
> 
> I'm curious, in this configuration, does the RCA line out function this way? or is that only if the K5 has a Fiio device docked?
> 
> Basically does the RCA line in pass through the signal to the RCA line out?



You'd be best to go from the DACs line out to the stereo's line in.


----------



## Jasontheguitarist

JWolf said:


> You'd be best to go from the DACs line out to the stereo's line in.


Yea, but then I'd need to use rca splitters to go to the stereo and the headphone amp, so I figured the line out on the K5 would accomplish the same thing without using extra cables.


----------



## JWolf

Jasontheguitarist said:


> Yea, but then I'd need to use rca splitters to go to the stereo and the headphone amp, so I figured the line out on the K5 would accomplish the same thing without using extra cables.



All you need is a 3.5mm to dual RCA Y-cable.


----------



## Jasontheguitarist

JWolf said:


> All you need is a 3.5mm to dual RCA Y-cable.



I don't know if I've explained what I mean properly. 

I have a SMSL Sanskrit dac with RCA outs, I want to go Sanskrit > Fiio K5 line in > K5 Line out to stereo receiver. As a permanent desktop setup.

No splitters or cable swapping, when I want to use the headphone amp the stereo receiver will be turned off, when I want to use the stereo, the K5's volume can just be turned down. (or be powered off, if it supports passing the signal through without being powered on..)

I don't see any reason why this won't work, as I believe its why amps have the rca line output in the first place. I was just curious if there was some oddity with the line out since the K5 is aimed at being fed from a docked Fiio device, and I won't be using it that way.


----------



## JWolf

Jasontheguitarist said:


> I don't know if I've explained what I mean properly.
> 
> I have a SMSL Sanskrit dac with RCA outs, I want to go Sanskrit > Fiio K5 line in > K5 Line out to stereo receiver. As a permanent desktop setup.
> 
> ...



I have no idea if the K5 supports line out with the volume off. But otherwise, you can use the K5 as you describe. The line out should work just fine.


----------



## DeLaw

JWolf said:


> I have no idea if the K5 supports line out with the volume off. But otherwise, you can use the K5 as you describe. The line out should work just fine.


 It does not need to be on to do what you want. Your setup will work just fine.


----------



## Vy7478

Does anyone know if the USB in on the back can be used as a audio source connected to a laptop when the dock is not used and the K5 is used purely as an amplifier? 
Any help is much appreciated ☺️


----------



## maheeinfy

Vy7478 said:


> Does anyone know if the USB in on the back can be used as a audio source connected to a laptop when the dock is not used and the K5 is used purely as an amplifier?
> Any help is much appreciated ☺️


When you dont have anything inserted on the dock, there is no device to function as the DAC. So connecting usb cable from your laptop into USB port on the back of K5 is not going to do anything.


----------



## Vy7478

I see, then what cable would i need to connect to a computer?


----------



## Vy7478

maheeinfy said:


> When you dont have anything inserted on the dock, there is no device to function as the DAC. So connecting usb cable from your laptop into USB port on the back of K5 is not going to do anything.



Thanks, so I would need a RCA to 3.5mm?


----------



## maheeinfy

Vy7478 said:


> Thanks, so I would need a RCA to 3.5mm?


Yes, if u want to connect laptops headphone output to K5


----------



## Dobrescu George

It is counter productive to connect K5 to the headphone output of a laptop due to the fact that it is receiving dirty signal from the laptop's headphone output, so the final signal to noise ratio is not great. I recommend getting a FiiO X3ii at least to take full advantage of K5's amping power.


----------



## Reboot (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi!

 I always used my K5 with headphones through the front output.  But I'm thinking of buying speakers to plug in the rear output of the K5.

 My question is if when I want to listen through the headphone I will need to unplug the rear connection with the speakers. Or connecting headphones  on frontal output does kill the sound to speakers?

 Thanks a lot!


----------



## coolcrew23

hi guys, i currently have a schiit vali 1 as an amp with an hd6xx as my cans. My sources would be fiio x5iii and my laptop with an audioquest dragonfly red dac. 

would the fiio k5 be an upgrade or just a sidegrade as an amp? i really dig the docking feature and i'm thinking at worse the k5 could be my amp on the go or even just by my bed side while i keep the schiit in my desktop. i heard this has better bass punch which i really am interested in.


----------



## JWolf

coolcrew23 said:


> hi guys, i currently have a schiit vali 1 as an amp with an hd6xx as my cans. My sources would be fiio x5iii and my laptop with an audioquest dragonfly red dac.
> 
> would the fiio k5 be an upgrade or just a sidegrade as an amp? i really dig the docking feature and i'm thinking at worse the k5 could be my amp on the go or even just by my bed side while i keep the schiit in my desktop. i heard this has better bass punch which i really am interested in.



The K5 is a desktop amp. It's not an on-the-go amp. For an on-the-go amp, you want the A5.


----------



## coolcrew23

JWolf said:


> The K5 is a desktop amp. It's not an on-the-go amp. For an on-the-go amp, you want the A5.




Thanks for the reply. What I meant really was like an amp i can bring to the office and set-up there and bring along maybe. 

Is the A5 just as powerful as the K5?


----------



## 007shark76

@coolcrew23   I use my K5 as a transportable solution docking my X5II in it. I also use it bedside as it doesn't take up a lot of room on the nightstand. With the X5III docked in it you could also pair their bluetooth remote with it to control your music with. I do think it would be a side-grade in your case, though, or to give more options in other locations.


----------



## coolcrew23

007shark76 said:


> @coolcrew23   I use my K5 as a transportable solution docking my X5II in it. I also use it bedside as it doesn't take up a lot of room on the nightstand. With the X5III docked in it you could also pair their bluetooth remote with it to control your music with. I do think it would be a side-grade in your case, though, or to give more options in other locations.




Thanks for this. i guess i should weight in on this if i really need a 2nd amp that performs the same as what I have. Maybe i should just save up more for a bigger upgrade. Thanks sir!


----------



## JWolf

coolcrew23 said:


> Thanks for the reply. What I meant really was like an amp i can bring to the office and set-up there and bring along maybe.
> 
> Is the A5 just as powerful as the K5?



The A5 will drive the Sennheiser HD 650 no bother.


----------



## UprightMan

HI all, failing to get the K5 working with my X7ii in DAC mode.    I reinstalled drivers a few times now and it does work directly (not using K5 at all and micro usb into x7ii).  I have used 2 different usb cables too.  It does work with X7ii as the source note (playing from x7ii in dock)...  any ideas or faulty and return for another?

Thanks!


----------



## FiiO

UprightMan said:


> HI all, failing to get the K5 working with my X7ii in DAC mode.    I reinstalled drivers a few times now and it does work directly (not using K5 at all and micro usb into x7ii).  I have used 2 different usb cables too.  It does work with X7ii as the source note (playing from x7ii in dock)...  any ideas or faulty and return for another?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
Can the X7II +K5 work in storage mode? Both storage mode and DAC mode work fine when using the X7II only?
Best regards


----------



## UprightMan

FiiO said:


> Hi,
> Can the X7II +K5 work in storage mode? Both storage mode and DAC mode work fine when using the X7II only?
> Best regards



Yes 'It does work with X7ii as the source' (in storage mode) with the K5.  It's jsut as a DAC it doesn't work with K5.  I also tried another computer and it's not working at all (it had the old driver for e07k - i have removed it but may the issue on that computer?


----------



## mtliu

Wow, is this thread still going? I loved my E17K so much I bought 2. The dock took too long to come out and I ended up going with a dongle solution that cost less, sounds better, is smaller than the E17K (about the size of a pack of Juicy Fruit), and is more transportable. I still have my two E17Ks and have them and use them and places where I have fixed computers, but for OTG solutions, I use the dongles. One of the dongles actually is for sale at Best Buy (along with other headphone DAC solutions), must either be a sign of the times or just options for Christmas gifts.


----------



## ext23

mtliu said:


> The dock took too long to come out and I ended up going with a dongle solution that cost less, sounds better, is smaller than the E17K (about the size of a pack of Juicy Fruit), and is more transportable



The E17K like isn't even in the same league as this K5 dock. The K5 isn't MEANT to be portable, and it puts out like 10 times as much power. Dunno why you're complaining about it.


----------



## mtliu

ext23 said:


> The E17K like isn't even in the same league as this K5 dock. The K5 isn't MEANT to be portable, and it puts out like 10 times as much power. Dunno why you're complaining about it.



It wasn't a complaint at all, but just a description of what I did. But, interesting that you should interpret it that way when it's not that way at all. LOL. Glad that you like the dock.


----------



## ext23

mtliu said:


> It wasn't a complaint at all, but just a description of what I did. But, interesting that you should interpret it that way when it's not that way at all. LOL. Glad that you like the dock.


Just seemed like you were dismissing the K5 as an unnecessary product.


----------



## mtliu

ext23 said:


> Just seemed like you were dismissing the K5 as an unnecessary product.


Oh no, it definitely fulfills a need. I had the previous dock, but my needs are different. I have no doubt it's a great product. I am very pleased at the land scape of quality audio products available to us as opposed to when I was growing up. Furthermore, the cost seems to be much less than before and the choices quite plentiful.


----------



## colinallcarz

When using with the X7 mkii, is there a setting that lets the X7 turn on when you power up the K5? Right now, my X7 will power down with the K5, but only goes to the charging screen when I turn the K5 on.


----------



## Ab10

colinallcarz said:


> When using with the X7 mkii, is there a setting that lets the X7 turn on when you power up the K5? Right now, my X7 will power down with the K5, but only goes to the charging screen when I turn the K5 on.



Exact Same Problem with X5 3rd Gen...

@FiiO Please look into this issue.


----------



## Dobrescu George

colinallcarz said:


> When using with the X7 mkii, is there a setting that lets the X7 turn on when you power up the K5? Right now, my X7 will power down with the K5, but only goes to the charging screen when I turn the K5 on.





Ab10 said:


> Exact Same Problem with X5 3rd Gen...
> 
> @FiiO Please look into this issue.



Isn't this the intended behavior as K5 shuts down?


----------



## colinallcarz

Dobrescu George said:


> Isn't this the intended behavior as K5 shuts down?



They shut down together fine. However, it doesn't turn on with the K5 when docked. You have to turn the K5 on, then turn on the X7 seperately.


----------



## Dobrescu George

colinallcarz said:


> They shut down together fine. However, it doesn't turn on with the K5 when docked. You have to turn the K5 on, then turn on the X7 seperately.



Oh, I see... This is something that I wasn't fully aware of, hope FiiO can look into it


----------



## colinallcarz

Dobrescu George said:


> Oh, I see... This is something that I wasn't fully aware of, hope FiiO can look into it


Yeah, I've posted it several places and sent them a direct message...haven't heard anything back .


----------



## colinallcarz

The update from Fiio:

"No, currently the X7 could not turn on when you power up the K5. You would need to power on the X7 by holding the power button."

Very disappointing.


----------



## FiiO (May 9, 2018)

colinallcarz said:


> The update from Fiio:
> 
> "No, currently the X7 could not turn on when you power up the K5. You would need to power on the X7 by holding the power button."
> 
> Very disappointing.


Dear friend,

The feature you mentioned is not a designed feature for the X7MKII. So there is no reserved pins in the control chip for checking the dock status as well. Hope you could understand.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Ab10 said:


> Exact Same Problem with X5 3rd Gen...
> 
> @FiiO Please look into this issue.


Dear friend,

If you would like to achieve this feature for X5III, you may turn on the in-vehicle mode. The X5 3rd gen could start/off with the K5 when you connect or disconnect the power apply for K5.

Best regards


----------



## Ab10

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> If you would like to achieve this feature for X5III, you may turn on the in-vehicle mode. The X5 3rd gen could start/off with the K5 when you connect or disconnect the power apply for K5.
> 
> Best regards



Not Working at all,
When I turn on the Vehicle Mode for the first time it worked for one time, after that it still the same. Tried all possible combination Remove From The K5 / Complete Power Down K5 / Turn On Power with X5-3 on the Top etc. Also, there is option 'Car Charging' under Vehicle Mode - By Default it is Enabled - Also did the above combination by Disable & Enable it.

The result is the same - K5 can't Turn On the Power of X5-3.


----------



## FiiO

Ab10 said:


> Not Working at all,
> When I turn on the Vehicle Mode for the first time it worked for one time, after that it still the same. Tried all possible combination Remove From The K5 / Complete Power Down K5 / Turn On Power with X5-3 on the Top etc. Also, there is option 'Car Charging' under Vehicle Mode - By Default it is Enabled - Also did the above combination by Disable & Enable it.
> 
> The result is the same - K5 can't Turn On the Power of X5-3.


Dear friend,

Please confirm when connecting and disconnecting the K5 to the power apply, the X5III could not power on/off at the same time? Not mean by turning on the K5 via the volume button. If this still fails to meet your need, we are sorry that the feature you prefer is not supported currently. 

Best regards


----------



## esprithk (May 19, 2018)

Hi, I have written a complete test reply of x5iii with K5.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...xd-dts-android-dual-card-slot.828402/page-896

**from Post #13440

Hope this helps.


----------



## kdub

FiiO said:


> Hi kdub, here is the image for your reference :


Where can we buy this type of cable? Is it common and does Fiio have for sale ?


----------



## kdub

Ultrainferno said:


> Yes. Fiio never said it was a Headphone out.



So finally getting a balanced amp. Question is does the K5 get bypassed completely when connecting from the K5 rear 3.5mm balance output to external amp XLR input?  Or is signals decided from dac getting amplified by K5 and also external amp?


----------



## rendyG

kdub said:


> So finally getting a balanced amp. Question is does the K5 get bypassed completely when connecting from the K5 rear 3.5mm balance output to external amp XLR input?  Or is signals decided from dac getting amplified by K5 and also external amp?


I would say it bypasses the K5 amp section, because the balanced line outs are not working if you don´t have a compatibile Fiio player..


----------



## Amber Rain

No expert at all, but as per your last sentence, I would have thought that the K5 outputs a balanced fixed lline out (analogue) to whatever amp which then amplifiies the line out.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

kdub said:


> Where can we buy this type of cable? Is it common and does Fiio have for sale ?



Buy two of these
https://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matter...037&sr=8-5&keywords=3.5mm+TRS+to+XLR+balanced


----------



## kdub

ProtegeManiac said:


> Buy two of these
> https://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matter...037&sr=8-5&keywords=3.5mm+TRS+to+XLR+balanced



Don’t I need a 3.5mm male to XLR male?
This is a 3.5mm male to XLR female.


----------



## kdub

Amber Rain said:


> No expert at all, but as per your last sentence, I would have thought that the K5 outputs a balanced fixed lline out (analogue) to whatever amp which then amplifiies the line out.



I’m trying to decide if the dac in the X7 (gen 1) through K5 balances outputs is good enough for the Massdrop balanced amp (THX AAA 789) I have on preorder or if I should just get a separate balance dac altogether.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

kdub said:


> Don’t I need a 3.5mm male to XLR male?
> This is a 3.5mm male to XLR female.



The posted diagram wasn't exactly 3D.

In any case there's another version of that cable that has male XLR.


----------



## Mikis76 (Feb 12, 2019)

I´m having problems also with Fiio X5 III and my new Fiio K5 -combo. The right channel is distorted / obsolete and I can hear music only from left channel. Of course this happens in Pure music mode...When I select line (from my Topping D10) there is no problem. Nice!

Edit: when I use the dock with X5 III and switch to line in (that has nothing in) I can still hear the sound from my left channel (very weak sound) and distortion on the right. There must be something wrong on this unit.


----------



## Mordr3d

Has anyone actually tried the balanced out from the K5 and can give your impressions on it or the setup ? I cannot find a single one from google , @kdub , Did you get your setup running ?


----------



## kdub

Mordr3d said:


> Has anyone actually tried the balanced out from the K5 and can give your impressions on it or the setup ? I cannot find a single one from google , @kdub , Did you get your setup running ?



I have not tried the balance out yet. I did confirm with Fiio that when using the balance out the audio signal is not being amplified by the K5. I’m not sure how the signal gets split into balance however from the DAP. I ended up buying a separate balance dac (SMSL SU-8) and balance amp (Massdrop THX AAA 789) which have not arrived yet. If I have the balance cables I can do an A/B test of this setup vs X7/K5 balance setup. Anyone want to mail me some loaner cables to test? : D


----------



## Mordr3d

I love the DAC on my X7 II but not sure if I wanted to go balanced with the K5 . Was looking at some cheap balanced tube amps like the Loxjie P20 for starters , hope your setup goes well ! Do let me know


----------



## Mikis76

My experience with the K5 + X5 Gen 3 was not so great. The docking didn´t work and I couldn´t use my X5 as a DAC with the amp. Other channel was distorted and almost obsolete. The amp is nice and "OK" with other DAC and worked just fine and the X5 Gen III works nicely as a DAC without the K5 dock. But as I purchased the K5 to work with X5 GEN III as a dock and as a DAC for my secondary (or third ) computer this product is useless.


----------



## udesign48

I'm interested in Fiio K5 + E17K combo. I have Sony's dual 3.5mm balanced cable and XBA N3! 

Do you guys think Fiio K5's dual 3.5mm balanced output is as good as Pono's 3.5mm dual balanced output? 
I really like the sound of Pono's dual 3.5mm balanced output but I hate Pono's terrible OS and UI. It takes 5 minutes to just be able to select and play music. 

I'm looking for a desktop dual 3.5mm balanced solution but Sony PHA-3 is too expensive for me. 
If K5 + E17K dual 3.5mm balanced output can sound as good as Sony PHA-3 dual balanced or Pono balanced output, I'd love to buy K5 and E17k.


----------



## FiiO

*Chapter Three: K5*

Old users familiar with FiiO know that FiiO's first product is a digital dock-type speaker designed for Meizu M6. Therefore, the dock-type products are somewhat of FiiO's historical tradition and "initial intention". After transforming into portable HiFi products, FiiO has always been attaching great importance to the extensibility and playability of the product. The early E7, E07K, E17, E17K were all equipped with a docked port. We had also researched and developed the E9 and E09K, the desktop dock-type headphone amplifier which were used for connection to USB DAC/Amps. However, the early dock port we used was an 11PIN old-feature phone charging port. It was eliminated for the large size and poor compatibility.

When we were designing the later music players, we also took advantage of the hidden feature of Micro USB. Except for the four pins using for USB data transmission and charging, the extra one had been designed for the LO signal transmission of L/R, as well as recognition and control.

The K5 uses the TPA6120A amp chip with high driven capacity which has also been used in the E9 and E09K. Our hardware engineers have fully dedicated to the innovation of this chip based on the experience of the original technology secrets. Eventually, they managed to do it.

In addition, we have also redesigned the K5's appearance style, parts of which have continually been extended to many subsequent products such as the Q1MKII and M15. The gain has been adjusted to three levels of high, medium and low to accommodate as much headphones as possible.

Overall, the performance of the K5 is still impressive. It has outstandingly completed the mission of matching with FiiO players, enhancing the driven capacity when connecting to headphones to satisfy users' needs. This has contributed a lot to the hot sale of FiiO players.

But it is a little bit embarrassing that there is actually a USB interface behind the K5, which is mainly used when the player is plugged into the K5, so that it can be connected to computers. But the K5 itself has no decoding function. We are often asked by users whether the K5 can be connected to a computer for decoding. And this has created another beautiful story behind.


----------



## max232

FiiO said:


> *Chapter Three: K5*
> 
> Old users familiar with FiiO know that FiiO's first product is a digital dock-type speaker designed for Meizu M6. Therefore, the dock-type products are somewhat of FiiO's historical tradition and "initial intention". After transforming into portable HiFi products, FiiO has always been attaching great importance to the extensibility and playability of the product. The early E7, E07K, E17, E17K were all equipped with a docked port. We had also researched and developed the E9 and E09K, the desktop dock-type headphone amplifier which were used for connection to USB DAC/Amps. However, the early dock port we used was an 11PIN old-feature phone charging port. It was eliminated for the large size and poor compatibility.
> 
> ...


Can anyone recommend specific interconnect cabling to connect to a balanced amp? I see that the FiiO uses a specific pin out. Is that an industry standard?


----------



## Reboot

Hi, guys

My PC is far from my K5. So I had to use a USB extender cable. But when I use this extension cable, Windows no longer recognizes the k5.
Is the USB cable that comes with the k5 different from standard USB b cables? Has anyone tried using another type b usb cable? (I don't have any others here to test)


----------



## FiiO

Reboot said:


> Hi, guys
> 
> My PC is far from my K5. So I had to use a USB extender cable. But when I use this extension cable, Windows no longer recognizes the k5.
> Is the USB cable that comes with the k5 different from standard USB b cables? Has anyone tried using another type b usb cable? (I don't have any others here to test)


Dear friend,

You could check whether you extension cable has the data transmission function first.

The K5 could work as DAC only when using with our players or DAC. If you are using only the K5, it doesn't have DAC function.

Best regards


----------



## akash neagi

hey, i have my x7 ii docked into the k5 and i know its connected properly because if i play music it comes out of the k5, but if i connect the usb to my laptop i cant use my x7 ii as a dac, it works fine when its not docked and connected straing into the computer and i am fairly certain that the usb cable i am using if fine as i use it with another one of my dacs, any suggestions?
im running udb dac driver 4.13.0


----------



## Reboot

akash neagi said:


> hey, i have my x7 ii docked into the k5 and i know its connected properly because if i play music it comes out of the k5, but if i connect the usb to my laptop i cant use my x7 ii as a dac, it works fine when its not docked and connected straing into the computer and i am fairly certain that the usb cable i am using if fine as i use it with another one of my dacs, any suggestions?
> im running udb dac driver 4.13.0


Are you using the original k5 usb cable? From my own experience, the k5 is very unstable using different cables than the original.
Try using the original cable if you still have it. If you don't have it, try with the smallest cable you can find (less than 1 meter long). Long usb cables do not work with the k5.
And always try to use a usb 2.0 port on your computer, not 3.0 (blue)


----------



## akash neagi

Reboot said:


> Are you using the original k5 usb cable? From my own experience, the k5 is very unstable using different cables than the original.
> Try using the original cable if you still have it. If you don't have it, try with the smallest cable you can find (less than 1 meter long). Long usb cables do not work with the k5.
> And always try to use a usb 2.0 port on your computer, not 3.0 (blue)


yeah im using the original cable and also a usb 2 port, i have 2 k5s in the house cuz my housmate has one too, same problem with that


----------



## FiiO

akash neagi said:


> yeah im using the original cable and also a usb 2 port, i have 2 k5s in the house cuz my housmate has one too, same problem with that


Dear friend, 

Do you have another cable for check? The X7MKII can only be charged when connecting to the computer? 

Best regards


----------



## akash neagi

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Do you have another cable for check? The X7MKII can only be charged when connecting to the computer?
> 
> Best regards


I've tried 3 cables, it charges without being connected to the computer and also outputs music to the k5 amp


----------



## FiiO

akash neagi said:


> I've tried 3 cables, it charges without being connected to the computer and also outputs music to the k5 amp


Dear friend,

If the cables have data function, it may be some problem with the player. You may try the factory restore or update the firmware again to see it it helps.

Best regards


----------



## akash neagi

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> If the cables have data function, it may be some problem with the player. You may try the factory restore or update the firmware again to see it it helps.
> 
> Best regards


But it works fine when its connected directly to the computer
Ive also tried factory resetting and updating firmware, same problem precists


----------



## akash neagi

akash neagi said:


> But it works fine when its connected directly to the computer
> Ive also tried factory resetting and updating firmware, same problem precists


I was able to make it work, i dont know what did it to be completely honest, but i just connected it directly to my computer as a dac and then just docked it quickly and its been working fine since


----------

